# Sticky  Photos You've Taken



## i_am_hydrogen

Sometimes, you take a shot you feel like sharing. Here's the thread to do so.

I'll start it off. Here's my niece, Maddie.


----------



## tangolima

Corpus Christi, Texas - USS Lexington










Cheers,

TANGOLIMA


----------



## wynngd

Here's my unforgettable Chapel in Yosemite Valley! Enjoy!


----------



## NMOPhoto

one of many random things in my living room.


----------



## BuffCity

*a stupid flying Buffalo?*


----------



## NMOPhoto

buffalo wings hmm


----------



## NMOPhoto

Ladies and Gentleman, children of all ages. Keep all hands inside the ride at all times, be prepared to be scared....thank you and enjoy your ride on the Danger Elevator!!!! ha ha ha (evil laugh)


----------



## El_Greco




----------



## Marcanadian

Random shot out my window.


----------



## NMOPhoto

ah the cliffs of dover good eric johnson song. awesome guitar work  lol

ok this picture sucks. but i found it to be ironic because this object was sitting in a puddle of water. its either ironic or they are very good at putting labels on everything in the city. 









thts not my random photo though. this one is. I just thought it was aweird site to take a picture looking down at trees.


----------



## fourtwenty

Crystal Palace, South London


----------



## fourtwenty




----------



## fourtwenty

Crystal Palace, South London (cant seem to size this one down??)


----------



## Hviid

In the process of making a film right now. Here's a few random shots i took during the production 

(people sitting by the table are actors, the guy standing to the right is the instructor)









(actor going to attempt to commit suicide by throwing a radio in the tub)









(im the cameraman, clipper, and "teknik" guy in this movie, BTW)


----------



## Ringil

awesome DLL!



ready to go


----------



## Hviid

funky


----------



## MuddyZehbra32

here's a really funny picture of my friend kaitlyn.


----------



## premier

This one was taken around christmas
I know it's worth nothin and it's bad from a technical point of view but I wanted to share it to you becouse I find it amusing. Yellow star on a red background, and it ment to be Christmas decoration 









It's top of my christmas tree.


----------



## fjl307




----------



## mugley

El Greco - I can see a little bit of Ansel Adams in those shots.

Since the B&W stuff is so well-represented here, here's one of mine...


----------



## SUNNI

taken with my d40 in winter while i was in kobe


----------



## mlm

Everything seems to go here, so here's a recent one of mine. Actually it's 4 photos, I've gathered in one.

It's a commercial for a Danish bank, and the photos were printed in papers, brochures and made as large posters. We had the "puppet" made Thailand (I belive it was). The text on the final version are some Danish sayings, so it wouldn't make much sence to write it here:


----------



## SUNNI

does this scare you?  (taken with d40)
in real life, its no more than 30cm high


----------



## Hviid

mlm> Nice! I'm guessing it's a commercial for "Den Danske Bank"?


----------



## mlm

/\ Nope, but I wish we had them as customers. 

Here's a 100 % crop from the first of the photos, that should clear up which bank it is:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Siamak

I took this picture 2 years ago on the island of Kish (Iran), situated in the Persian Gulf.


----------



## Hviid

mlm> Ahh I see.


----------



## john14

*My 1982 Honda Civic, 2 speed automatic with OD (Over-drive)... "HONDAMATIC" Made in Japan, Asia *


----------



## BuffCity

gotta love Honda...between them and Toyota I'm not sure if there is a car that can last longer (if you maintain)


----------



## Mr Bricks

fourtwenty said:


>


Nice pic!


----------



## bobdebouwer




----------



## BuffCity

nice


----------



## Kngkyle

St. Petersburg, Florida in the background.


----------



## NMBS1




----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Some rows in my neighborhood that remind me of the makeup worn by the Oompa Lumpahs


----------



## edinburghguy

some of my pics...























































plus some in b&w...


----------



## Raleigh-NC

^^
Impressive photography!!!


----------



## fourtwenty

Wow, some great photos on this thread!

Just getting used to my new camera, took this at the weekend:


----------



## 1ajs

john14 said:


> *My 1982 Honda Civic, 2 speed automatic with OD (Over-drive)... "HONDAMATIC" Made in Japan, Asia *


nice 2nd gen accord check out www.2geez.com


----------



## 1ajs

took this last week


----------



## john14

> Originally Posted by *1ajs]*
> nice 2nd gen accord check out www.2geez.com


1ajs, my car is a second generation 1982 Honda Civic.  "Built Date-Jan 82" so the car is more than a quarter of a century old.


----------



## la wood

my first picture of 2007


----------



## Major Deegan

Lake Monona as seen from the Monona Terrace and Conventional Center. Madison , WI . My favorite "older" photo:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Nice shot, and a I familiar view. I lived in Madison for six years.


----------



## Major Deegan

Well thank you Mr. Hydrogen. Took this one with my old Olympus c-4000 at the time when I wasn't even dreaming of buying a dSLR. I didn't think c-400 was a particularly versatile camera, but.. Ironically, 4 out of 10 most popular shots on my Flickr page came from the "pre-dSLR time"  

What brought you to our noble Midwestern town? School?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

plasticboy said:


> What brought you to our noble Midwestern town? School?


Indeed. It's a great city.


----------



## 1ajs

john14 said:


> 1ajs, my car is a second generation 1982 Honda Civic.  "Built Date-Jan 82" so the car is more than a quarter of a century old.


what doh... theres a cuple guys with thoughs civics on there also...
my invetatio n still stands to join the comunity... 1geez.com 2geez.com 3geez.com all the same forum mostly 3rd gen accord but... hey we love the other 2 gens also


----------



## 1ajs

*bush waking 240d*

bush waking 240d


----------



## BalWash

*Sun Poison*

Sun Poison:








I took this photo of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), which houses essentially every deadly disease known to man (supposedly including Ebola and Smallpox). The photo was taken from the top deck of the Emory University Medical School in Atlanta, Georgia, USA.


----------



## Manila-X

Here 5 of my favourite photos 

http://www.pbase.com/wanchtography

Tagaytay City, Philippines









Causeway Bay, Hong Kong









La Mesa Ecopark, Philippines









Midtown Manhattan, NYC









The Strip, Las Vegas


----------



## BuffCity

now thats a produce section...nice shots.


----------



## IlEstAndré

I thinK this shows my $$$ taste... $100 wallet (paid $50... 1/2off ) and $600 glasses (thank god for insurance)


----------



## NMOPhoto

I was so very bored this evening.








4 leaf clover i found when i was a kid and its been in that book since.









Chuck Palahniuk is one bad ass author, if you haven't look into his books.









jack and the beanstalk. lol
Not the best work but i am still learning the new camera.


----------



## Raleigh-NC

^^
Loved these photos!!!


----------



## NMOPhoto

thank you


----------



## OshHisham

^^ wo0ow....u read a lot...but all of them are fictions...:yes:


----------



## OshHisham

one of my last shots in nagoya after 4 years studying there....miss japan so much


----------



## Rebasepoiss




----------



## Marcanadian




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## El_Greco




----------



## im_from_zw038

Meet Me At St Pancras is fabulous  Very nice
Here are a few from the netherlands, this is not amsterdam btw


----------



## El_Greco

im_from_zw038 said:


> Meet Me At St Pancras is fabulous  Very nice


Thanks


----------



## Hviid

Some photos from my recent trip to the danish island of Bornholm:

(complete set can be found in the Scandinavian & Baltic forum)


----------



## Ringil

A few rather recent ones



























n'older


----------



## BuffCity

taken this afternoon...just locally bored.


----------



## Hviid

Nice ones Ringil! :cheers2:


----------



## Raleigh-NC

Good work, everyone kay:

BuffCity, I see that you've been having fun with the new camera


----------



## BuffCity

oh yea...I'm about to give my girlfriend the boot :lol:


----------



## Raleigh-NC

Maybe a threesome, between you, your girlfriend and your D200 :rofl:


----------



## the spliff fairy

welcome to London!











toilet signs










any takers?










Here Lies...










pigeon street










Hello stranger.





















shop window 1








































shop window 2








































what the **** is it? Acid?










dont mind if I do


----------



## bohio




----------



## ZZ-II

funny pics


----------



## El_Greco




----------



## BuffCity

some crazy stuff I tell ya.

crazy


----------



## premier




----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some from Vienna:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

And some others:
Esterhazy Castle, Eisenstadt, Burgenland province, Austria:




























Eisenstadt:









Easter celebrations:









Spring:


----------



## pipapipo310




----------



## premier

^^
Is that a real boat or a toy?


----------



## KVentz

Just wonder, can anybody guess where is it? Country? City?


----------



## passion4architecture

I'm guessing Prague, or somewhere in the Czech Republic. I was born there and I there are some clear clues: cobblestone road & sidewalk, there's a Skoda car (may not be so obvious though!). As for the building, it is the few Cubism Architecture that only caught on in the Czech Republic (notably in Prague), during the Cubism movement in Art, that was better known in painting and furniture/industrial design (to a degree). So that's my guess... somewhere in the Czech Republic. 
ciao, dian


----------



## gladisimo

premier said:


> ^^
> Is that a real boat or a toy?


It's real, you get to go on it when you're at niagara falls. The tour itself is called Maid of the Mist


----------



## im_from_zw038




----------



## Hviid

Some photos i took while at the Danish Queen's birthday thing-a-majigy...



















see more photos here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464515


----------



## Raleigh-NC

DLL_4ever, what camera/lens did you use for these photos? They look so clear!!!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Mary is absolutely cute.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32

nazareth boro park, nazareth pennsylvaniania, USA
















































my friends tegan and zak doing stuff


----------



## Hviid

Raleigh-NC said:


> DLL_4ever, what camera/lens did you use for these photos? They look so clear!!!


Olympus E1 + 40-150mm. 

davidkunz/VIE> I completely agree 

:cheers2:


----------



## bohio




----------



## john14

*Mazda Engine Turbo*


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## MilwaukeeMark

bohio said:


>


Wow bohio... this picture is absolutely fantastic. Do you have a flickr account?

Switching gears.. here are a couple from me:


----------



## bohio

Thanks MilwaukeeMark, I do have a flickr account but nothing public. I'll put together a portfolio someday in the near future (I've been saying this for a long time). Your photos are really hot... and cool hehe!


----------



## japanese001

*FUJI*


----------



## premier




----------



## derek5




----------



## Heludin

*Anza Borrego Desert*

This is a random pic from Anza Borrego Desert, near The Palomar Mountain Observatory in San Diego California
I hope you like it


----------



## pwright1

*Seattle*


----------



## Hviid

Here's a few photos i took at the open air museum in Copenhagen:


----------



## Raleigh-NC

^^
Excellent work, as always kay:


----------



## Hviid

thanks!

:cheers2:


----------



## Yardmaster

DLL_4ever said:


> Here's a few photos i took at the open air museum in Copenhagen:


Enchanting! I'll keep that in mind next time I visit the Princess!


----------



## Judazzz

Spanish sunrise (Sitges, near Barcelona):










Palm tree vs. the Moon (Sitges again):










Montserrat Monastery interior:










My parents' cat, who likes X-Mas as much as we humans do


----------



## Hviid

Yardmaster said:


> Enchanting! I'll keep that in mind next time I visit the Princess!


:cheers2:

...

a few more random shots:

my gift to my grandma's 65th birthday:









and the most beautiful peice of artwork ever created:








It's the newly built "sister" to the Little Mermaid in Copenhagen... hno:

Copenhagen "skyline" seen from Frederiksberg Garden:


----------



## doria

excellent


----------



## Raleigh-NC

DLL_4ever said:


> It's the newly built "sister" to the Little Mermaid in Copenhagen... hno:


My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## Racingfreak

A Random photo from me, In Amsterdam.


----------



## Raleigh-NC

That is a lot of cranes for one spot


----------



## Racingfreak

Raleigh-NC said:


> That is a lot of cranes for one spot


Yes, there come 2 towers of 105 meter.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen




----------



## Brett

Niagara Falls from the ferris wheel, xmas 06


----------



## Gregorious

A few pics i took in Houston, TX


----------



## kypraio

My Bengal cat Matrix









Banff Alberta


----------



## Gregorious




----------



## premier

Anybody into football?


----------



## Racingfreak

A random photo, in my neigborhood. ( a little beach)


----------



## Gregorious

A pic i took in Lebanon


----------



## Tenacious

At an Italian restaurant.


----------



## Hviid

Some photos of my recent trip to Århus (Denmark)




































See more photos here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=476215

:cheers2:


----------



## AltinD

Yesterday at the beach


----------



## Gregorious

I call this pic - FREEDOM........Its a broken net in my window! ^^


----------



## Tenacious

Love your freedom pic. Why isn't a talented photographer like you out there taking photos of Al Ain?


----------



## Gregorious

Check this out:
The Siq @ Petra, Jordan


@tenacious, i have a lot more....and Ive taken some amazing shots at khor Fakkan, will post them later


----------



## Gregorious

Here are the ones I took in KhorFakkan, UAE


----------



## Gregorious




----------



## dmtling

Ulaanbator. Mongolia.


----------



## Tenacious

@Gregorius - Amazing Khor Fakkan shots. What camera do you use?


----------



## Gregorious

Youll be surprised.... FUJUFILM FINEPIX F460 (5.1 megapixels)


----------



## Gregorious

Blocks at a dam in Fujairah, UAE


----------



## Holomeus

Just outside my neighbourhood, picture taken a few winters ago.


----------



## john14

Audi R8, Adelaide Motor Show, Australia.


----------



## Gregorious

Holomeus said:


> Just outside my neighbourhood, picture taken a few winters ago.


Its beautiful!! Where is Assen?


----------



## Gregorious

^ I took this in the Siq, Petra, Jordan.

(if u look in the bottom of the pic......u will c a man there. That shows u how huge this canyon is!!)


----------



## Gregorious




----------



## Gregorious




----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Gregorious

^^ Man...U guys are so lucky that u live in such green places! Over here its nothing but sand, sand and more sand!!! hno:


----------



## Gregorious

My sister took this at the Durdle Door in England



The hot sun of the desert (this pics mine)



Candle


----------



## Gregorious

:::::::: Here are some pics of my city - Al Ain, UAE ::::::::

These are date palm groves :





This is a beautiful mosque, built in the Morrocan style :





inside - day

inside - night


Al Ain in general :



view from my house

biggest clock in the world (or 2nd!)


Jebel Hafeet & Green Mubazzarrah :


----------



## Holomeus

Gregorious said:


> ^^ Man...U guys are so lucky that u live in such green places! Over here its nothing but sand, sand and more sand!!! hno:


Assen is in the northern parts of the Netherlands and also very green.



















It is quite a nice place, not to big and not to small.

(ps Gregorious, I like your photos, most of them are beautiful.)


----------



## BvizioN




----------



## Gregorious

Swanage, Dorset, England



Jebel Ali Resort and Marina, Dubai







THE NEXT 3 PICS ARE TAKEN BY MY SIS


----------



## SouthernEuropean

that's a nice pic:









^^ That's in Bournemouth yeah?amazing place.


----------



## Gregorious

^^ Yeah!


----------



## Raleigh-NC

:applause:
Excellent photos, everyone. I truly enjoy your work!!!


----------



## Gregorious

I've got some more :







MICRO:





AND...OTHERS


----------



## Aliya

^^ Wow, i love the 1st pic, Gregorious!! 

Amazing stuff everyone!!!


----------



## Gregorious

The World Trade Centre in Dubai (taken from the exhibition Centre)


----------



## Ringil

japanese001 said:


>


wow!


----------



## Gregorious

I took these pics just about an hour ago:


----------



## Racingfreak

a cool lamborghini diablo in Amsterdam


----------



## Aliya

NICE PICS OF THE SKY! :d


----------



## Brett

The Niagara River, right before Niagara Falls in BC!


----------



## Racingfreak

A random tower in the hague


----------



## Gregorious

A pic of the Omani border post today:



Mountains in Oman :


----------



## Gregorious

Road from Sohar to Al Ain :


----------



## Exrexnotex

The Peruvian sky , opening up after hours of rain ...


----------



## 1ajs




----------



## Jayayess1190

*Best Buy parking lot*


----------



## kypraio

Sunflower from botanical gardens


----------



## KVentz

Jayayess1190 said:


>


Wow, De Lorean


----------



## premier

This one is quite old. Anybody wanna guess when it was taken? :>


----------



## Gregorious

^^ Umm.......at night?


----------



## mdiederi

Yesterday I was standing on a balcony shooting pictures of skyscrapers and this happened right below me.


----------



## Cerises

Entering Arlington National Cemetery by car last July!


----------



## la wood




----------



## premier

Gregorious said:


> ^^ Umm.......at night?


Yes :applause:


----------



## mdiederi

From last Saturday


----------



## mdiederi

They started putting the glass on my new office building. Should be ready in September.


----------



## Sikario

Some recent photos I took of the guttering on my greenhouse after a brief hail storm -





And this photo of a typically British BBQ... notice the storm clouds looming behind, we ended up eating inside as it poured down!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

The pictures here are a lot better than the photo contest's pictures.


----------



## Gregorious

A shot i took beside the dead sea


----------



## premier




----------



## i_am_hydrogen




----------



## MilwaukeeMark




----------



## mugley

Aquamadoor said:


> The pictures here are a lot better than the photo contest's pictures.


That's because in this thread people don't have to worry about others shouting "not urban enough!" or "Photoshop!" 

Some random non-urbans...


----------



## Gregorious




----------



## mdiederi




----------



## MilwaukeeMark




----------



## premier




----------



## mdiederi




----------



## Sergei

Okay, this has been bugging me for a while: what the heck does "random" mean? What kind of photo isn't random? Any shot can qualify as random, as this thread shows! 

:weird:


----------



## MilwaukeeMark

Sergei said:


> Okay, this has been bugging me for a while: what the heck does "random" mean? What kind of photo isn't random? Any shot can qualify as random, as this thread shows!
> 
> :weird:


Yes, quite odd indeed.


----------



## mugley

I just interpreted it as meaning anything that doesn't have to be a skyscraper pic or urban scene.

The definition from the original post makes sense to me: _Sometimes, you take a shot you feel like sharing_. A photo doesn't need anything particularly structured to meet this definition, so as multiple people post photos, anyone looking for a pattern or theme is going to find the overall output somewhat random.


----------



## Sergei

mugley said:


> I just interpreted it as meaning anything that doesn't have to be a skyscraper pic or urban scene.
> 
> The definition from the original post makes sense to me: _Sometimes, you take a shot you feel like sharing_. A photo doesn't need anything particularly structured to meet this definition, so as multiple people post photos, anyone looking for a pattern or theme is going to find the overall output somewhat random.


Well, any photo that I decide to upload online, I feel like sharing. If I didn't, they wouldn't have seen the light of day.

And these photos aren't all non-urban, as the last photo shows.


----------



## Racingfreak

A random photo in Leiden off a building (65M)


----------



## mugley

Sergei said:


> Well, any photo that I decide to upload online, I feel like sharing. If I didn't, they wouldn't have seen the light of day.


No disagreement there. But when we're talking about posting to a skyscraper forum, some photos people might feel like sharing are going to be off-topic in the majority of threads.



Sergei said:


> And these photos aren't all non-urban, as the last photo shows.


Hence my use of the phrase "doesn't have to be". If urban photos turn up here, it just makes it more random!


----------



## Sergei

Haha, it's not a big deal, just something I noticed.


----------



## Cerises

MilwaukeeMark said:


>


Aaaw that is too cute! But in all honesty squirrels are evil little rodents/pests!!! :lol:


----------



## cbotnyse

snapped this at a nightclub in Acapulco. I had the time of my life! (actually my brother, chicagophotoshop on here, took these) 













Also, an Acapulco sunset. 











and the same spot the next day...


----------



## cbotnyse

and my cat..


----------



## i_am_hydrogen




----------



## MILIUX

Rabbit chewing my shoelace in uni.


----------



## Nhoj

a photo i took of a waterfall awhile ago


----------



## mdiederi

*Theodolite*


----------



## EffSizzle

*Random*

Palm tree at my dad's house...Redmond, WA (suburb of Seattle)









Portland, OR









My Red Sox hat









Seattle, WA









My bicycle


----------



## Gregorious

some funny things


----------



## lilylidou

One photo of Chinese temple
http://zy.muwen.com/UpLoadFiles/2007/02/04/0204113120912720.jpg


----------



## lilylidou

sorry


----------



## BuffCity

mdiederi said:


>


what is this thing by Nikon?


----------



## mdiederi

That's a theodolite for surveying.
http://www.nikon-trimble.com/dtm-502/index.htm


----------



## mugley

These are pretty random...


----------



## jabolanoss

Shot with DSC-W30. at 1969-12-31


----------



## BuffCity

messed around doing some model shooting...here are a few from that fiasco. lol




























what do you guys think?


----------



## Ebola

*NYC FL 2007*

The USS Hue City and some other US Warships in front of the Lower Manhattan skyline:









Yeah, you best stand clear...









Ouch


----------



## BuffCity

no shit, the Hue City was in our battle group back in 03.

still stationed at Mayport?


----------



## Ebola

How would I know?


----------



## BuffCity

are you in the Navy or not? wtf.

if not, say so...don't act like a DICK!


----------



## Gregorious




----------



## Siamak

I was sitting under a big tree in a park in central Stockholm and I just had to take a shot at what I saw.


----------



## mac71




----------



## cbotnyse




----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Going abstract


----------



## BuffCity

there ya go...cool shot Hyrdo.


----------



## BuffCity




----------



## Jo




----------



## Javier

Some pictures I've taken...

I have to say that all these pictures were taken some years ago with a film SLR camera, my old and beautiful Pentax K-1000, pictures was uploaded by digital scanner.


*Vamos saltando / "Lets Jumping"*
Me and a friend posing in air, by the mountains










Camera: Pentax K-1000
Film: Konica DX iso 100 
Lens: 50mm. f/2
Speed: 1/1000seg
Aperture: f/8
Scanner: Epson Perfection V-100 Photo
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS / Adobe Lightroom 1.0


*The Gorgeous "Basílica de los Sacramentinos"*
Near the Santiago de Chile downtown.










Camera: Pentax K-1000
Film: Konica VX 100
Lens: 50mm. f/2.0
Speed: 1/15 seg
Aperture: f/5.6
Scanner: Epson Perfection V-100 Photo
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS / Adobe Lightroom 1.0

*My friends on beach sunset, Isla Negra 1998*
:lol: They all today looks older and fatter









Camera: Pentax K-1000
Film: Fuji Pro Reala 100
Lens: 50mm. f/2.0
Speed: 1/30 seg
Aperture: f/8
Scanner: Epson Perfection V-100 Photo
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS / Adobe Lightroom 1.0

*With a friend on summer, Isla Negra 2000*









Camera: Pentax K-1000
Film: Fuji Pro Reala 100
Lens: 50mm. f/2.0
Speed: 1/60 seg
Aperture: f/4
Scanner: Epson Perfection V-100 Photo
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS / Adobe Lightroom 1.0



PS: Beautiful photos I've found in this thread guys.... as soon as I can I'll post newer pictures.

:wave:


----------



## JOVIMECA

great works!


----------



## Abid Siddiqui

1 from my side


----------



## Abid Siddiqui

Shoe Stall - Jinnah Super, Islamabad


----------



## Abid Siddiqui

Another Random Photo


----------



## philvia

i was testing my cams focus...









here's a cool sea lion.. he kept trying to eat a book we were carrying lol..









and here's just random thing of a friend at a restraunt..


----------



## atrain5371

a random photo i took the other day


----------



## Abid Siddiqui

Flower Market
Jinnah Super
F-7, Islamabad


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## Mamusa

I love your pictures guys, I think they are some very amazing ones, here I show you some random of my pictures ...


----------



## MilwaukeeMark

*Quantum Tentacles*


----------



## Moolio

West suburbs of Helsinki, Finland a few weeks back:


----------



## Racingfreak

Nice picture's guys.
Here random photo's from a neigberhood in my City.
I have taken it a month ago.


----------



## haldcottingham

Driving along in Murrieta, California and decided to take a shot of the skyline of a sunset:


----------



## chosebus

caracas sunset


----------



## haldcottingham

^^ 
Beautiful sunset


----------



## Gregorious

colourful


----------



## haldcottingham

^^ Where's that top photo taken? That's incredible!


----------



## _00_deathscar

Karnataka, India I'd guess. Got lots of waterfalls that place.


----------



## BaArzakh

Tehran


----------



## haldcottingham

^^ That rooftop is pretty creative!


----------



## BaArzakh




----------



## Jakes1

How much more random do you want?


----------



## haldcottingham

^^ Yep.............that's pretty random!


----------



## SimFox

here is one from me, prety random:


----------



## Giorgio

Very random one taken in Adelaide. Just resized.









Random one I took in my kitchen.


----------



## badsoden

*Random Pics from Exeter, GB*

http://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00039lx9.jpg


----------



## Jo

flower power


----------



## Moolio

A frog I encountered sleeping (?) on pavement:


----------



## Jakes1

Random building at sunset, johannesburg









Attacking Mahem - National Zoological Gardens









Autumn - Sandton









Waterfountain - national Zoological Gardens









Building being refurbished, Pretoria









Falling snow - Johannesburg


----------



## SimFox

Flower power you say.... here is one I made yesteraday:


----------



## Mephisto

Some photos of melbourne I took, you can see more at my flickr page- http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jo

^ Nice graf

SimFox: cool flower, something out of the ordinary full flower shot with blurred background


----------



## lpioe




----------



## mdiederi

lpioe said:


>


Is that the Loch Ness Monster?


----------



## AngelaE8654

Canada Goose family at Lake Aberdeen in WA State


----------



## haldcottingham

^^ Nice


----------



## AngelaE8654

Thanks. This is a great site. I can tell I'm going to be spending many hours looking through all the pics here. People have captured so many cool things.


----------



## japanese001

*Chasing the evening sun*


----------



## haldcottingham

AngelaE8654 said:


> Thanks. This is a great site. I can tell I'm going to be spending many hours looking through all the pics here. People have captured so many cool things.



If you like the photos here, you should also check out wunderground.com. Just click on wunder photos and type in keywords of whatever you may be looking for. There are some amazing shots on there! Most of them are nature shots. But there are others as well.


----------



## SimFox

Jo said:


> ^ Nice graf
> 
> SimFox: cool flower, something out of the ordinary full flower shot with blurred background


I'm a bit confused...
There isn't a blur background...
Well it is but you wouldn't know it is just a blue sky - this is a flower in a shot against the sky.


----------



## Jo

SimFox said:


> I'm a bit confused...
> There isn't a blur background...


nono, what I mean is that most flower photos are like that. But yours was different, which is nice to see.


----------



## Moolio




----------



## Kuzamama

*Eternal Fight*


----------



## Online

^^ That's very nice! Also loved the title


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Gendo

How's this for a random pic? The double rainbow I caught on my cell phone.


----------



## Online




----------



## Tymel

Taken from a point and shoot camera.


----------



## premier




----------



## MrLawrence

Beetham Tower Manchester..


----------



## Abid Siddiqui

G-10/4, Islamabad


----------



## CityZen

My latest:


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## haldcottingham




----------



## Ringil




----------



## wrabbit

Chicago, 7/31/07


----------



## Jo

Gotta love that Uppsala photo!


----------



## Marcanadian




----------



## im_from_zw038

In stead of the UPC, the most original pictures are found in this thread. Great work you all!


----------



## haldcottingham




----------



## tylerburbank




----------



## tylerburbank

apocalypse in LA


----------



## SFC

Roma. Last Weekend




























Betis Street, Seville.


----------



## raph93

Eilat, Israel


----------



## FastFerrari

Phoenix, AZ


----------



## pwright1

*Some of my Seattle pics*


----------



## _00_deathscar

Taken from a friend's house in Chung Hom Kok, HK:


----------



## la wood

:bash:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

A friend:


Dad and son:


----------



## Æsahættr




----------



## _00_deathscar

>


I like this one...


----------



## Æsahættr

Thanks!


----------



## julesstoop

Typical Dutch landscape near The Hague (you can see a few midrises in the background, if you look carefully  )


----------



## Æsahættr




----------



## webeagle12




----------



## i_am_hydrogen




----------



## Stormwatch153

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3189/cityhallvm8.jpg


----------



## the pool08

LIVERPOOL..my home

http://onfinite.com/libraries/1182671/9af.jpg


----------



## Rapid

i_am_hydrogen said:


>


what a waste of metal.

nice pic tho


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

My niece with the 50mm f/1.4. You can see a reflection of me in her eyes.


----------



## brunods

juste one beautiful flower:


----------



## fettekatz

^^ nice... is that a Lotus flower?



john14 said:


> ^ I assume that is Helsinki, Finland?


unlikely, unless Helsinki has build Skyscrapers, english road signs and yellow cabs labeled "NYC Taxi"


----------



## Ton-Tille

^^yep, it is from New York


----------



## Moolio

Incidentally, these are from my last visit in Helsinki.


----------



## Skybean

Some photos taken at my university. My camera is a Canon S3 IS.


----------



## Dubai Freak

*NY Skyline*

Here is one of my photo's from my first visit to NY, It has been heavily cropped to provide a panoramic view. I will post further when I get chance (Canon EOS 400D with Kit lens)


----------



## erbse

Snapshot of this summer with some seagulls at Lake Constance, Germany 










I was on the way back of my detour from the beautiful Mainau Island. The weather was freakin' awesome and it was hot enough to take a bath in the Lake. Delicious!


----------



## fettekatz

^^ great shot!


----------



## SpartaRoolz

this is Random. A TWO HEADED cow. new to the site just checking things out thought i would share something.


----------



## SpartaRoolz

p.s. sorry its gross. lol


----------



## SpartaRoolz

erbsenzaehler said:


> Snapshot of this summer with some seagulls at Lake Constance, Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the way back of my detour from the beautiful Mainau Island. The weather was freakin' awesome and it was hot enough to take a bath in the Lake. Delicious!


really cool photo.


----------



## Æsahættr

*Winter Wonderland!*


----------



## RbnDanvers

^^
Very very very nice frame on all of them!!


----------



## RbnDanvers

*These are some pictures I've been taking here on my city, Caracas located in Venezuela.*


----------



## im_from_zw038

It was raining today in Rotterdam!


----------



## fettekatz

^^ seems there was strong wind too 

nice shots of ugly weather


----------



## im_from_zw038

It was quite windy indeed


----------



## MILIUX

Here are some slow shutter photos with my new camera.


----------



## LMCA1990

Nice pics. I love trams :drool:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

brunods said:


> juste one beautiful flower:


Gorgeous shot. I love the bokeh.


----------



## BuffCity

appreciate it...photos of yours are very nice, very professional and you keep the realism which is becoming rare among so many shooters.

I actually wanna get over to England and spend some time seeing what its like, perhaps someday I will.


----------



## Ton-Tille




----------



## BoxIL

My photos:


----------



## la wood




----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Very interesting photos everybody!!


----------



## kennyrouge

BuffCity said:


> appreciate it...photos of yours are very nice, very professional and you keep the realism which is becoming rare among so many shooters.
> 
> I actually wanna get over to England and spend some time seeing what its like, perhaps someday I will.


Cheers Buffy mate, thanks for the kind words, hope you dont have to wait too long for your visit. :cheers:


----------



## ZimasterX

Just some random photos I took last year


----------



## kennyrouge

Nice pictures Emperor mate, I like the third pic the best though, the left side of the platform :naughty:


----------



## BuffCity

that girl in the brown boots....who-weeee :nuts:


----------



## kennyrouge

some snaps for you good folks


----------



## McGrupp34

*Random Pics O' Mine From Around*









Smashing Pumpkins at Red Rocks Amphitheatre, Morrison, CO









Sunset Over Bellingham Bay, WA









Brooklyn Bridge









Lake Tahoe, CA









Mt. Rainier ablaze, WA


----------



## Judazzz

Here's some I took over the years:









One of the Redbellied Piranha's I used to keep









Crappy Bay Area pano, taken in 2000. Picture consists of three scanned film pictures glued together









Happy Valley, Hong Kong









Succesful penalty kick during the soccer match FC Groningen - NEC Nijmegen









Appartment block in my hometown (Groningen)









Siberian (I think) Tiger in the Noorder Dierenpark Zoo in Emmen









Macau-Taipa Bridge after dark









Well....


----------



## brothejr

Here are some I took of Pompeii


----------



## pimvdh

experimenting with water.


----------



## michiel_

For more photos visit my Flickr: www.flickr.com/michiel92




























For more photos visit my Flickr: www.flickr.com/michiel92


----------



## Miraflorino




----------



## RbnDanvers

BoxIL said:


> My photos:


*OMG sooooo weird!!! 

But great!
*


----------



## alvse

Went to Cottesloe Beach (Perth, Western Australia) yesturday, took photos of the Sculptures by the Sea Exhibition;

































































Alvse


----------



## c0kelitr0

just two pics


----------



## UAE_isthebest

My trip to Alexandria,Egypt 
































































:cheers:


----------



## kennyrouge

:cheers:


----------



## xlchris

^Nice one, I took this one today!

(Euromast, 185m)


----------



## Ni3lS

My BorderCollie ( 1 year old ) :


----------



## CybaSumo

BuffCity said:


>


pretty odd pic, hmmnn... kinda mde me hungry when i read the word "buffalo wings"


----------



## Æsahættr




----------



## P.C.Dolabella




----------



## pinkpanther

My cat:


----------



## kennyrouge

hot stuff ^^


----------



## epicentro

*I just love this picture!*



pinkpanther said:


> My cat:


Lovwly. It shows the power of nature creating things, and how humans may improves them.


----------



## Quall

My cat in on an early spring evening


----------



## haldcottingham

pinkpanther said:


> My cat:


Great shot!!


----------



## Limeñito

Qué adorables gatitos.


----------



## Limeñito

A school in Lima


----------



## mikeczyz

First photo submission here.

This is a panorama I made yesterday of the music concourse in Golden Gate Park, San Francisco, Ca. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## LesFex

Hello everyone..

I am new here..I like this thread... nice pictures..i liked moon pic a lot...looking forward to see more picture...:banana:


----------



## polyken

a few examples 













*********************************************************












rest you can find in links below


----------



## tatianaG

...


----------



## tatianaG

...


----------



## Raleigh-NC

polyken, these are some VERY solid photos kay: Great work!!!


----------



## polyken

thx ;]


----------



## patosgbr

This is mine... in Huechulafquen lake










and this is the Lanín volcano...


----------



## Stockwell

Great quality!


----------



## crusty_bint




----------



## AVORER

A "little" turtle...


----------



## haldcottingham

patosgbr said:


> This is mine... in Huechulafquen lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the Lanín volcano...


That shot is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Twoaday

*Milwaukee, WI*


----------



## haldcottingham

I took this out back of my aunt's this past Saturday


----------



## haldcottingham




----------



## Quall

^ I thought that was a firetruck for a second.


----------



## haldcottingham

It's inside the World of Coca Cola in Atlanta.


----------



## michiel_

Visit http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2720217477/ and http://www.flickr.com/michiel92!


----------



## haldcottingham

That's an absolutely wonderul shot!


----------



## Maripossa_Arquicolor

bohio said:


> Walking around NY...


*Que hermosa imagen....*


----------



## 2206




----------



## michiel_

http://www.flickr.com/michiel92


----------



## Tom_Green




----------



## haldcottingham

^^Nice use of the magic wand tool!


----------



## Manolo_B2

can you hear the sea?


----------



## Kachle

Just few minutes ago:

I's sad my window is turned form way so I catched only this little ones

Kachle@flickr


----------



## redbaron_012

This is not a great pic but just curious how it came out ?....I was walking briskly on a New York st and took this hand held random pic with coloured lights around and expected a blurry shot...but how come the signs are relatively clear ? ( PS 2206...is your pics #714 taken in Melbourne....Looks like Federation Square to me )

By redbaron_012


----------



## PhilippineTeam

I was drinking a water in river and it really taste good cause it really clean


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper

Philadelphia


----------



## antenor

Wonderful photos everyone:master:!!!

here's a couple of mine I like..




Lake Bled































BTW PhilippineTeam, I hope you're kidding!


----------



## kurdapya




----------



## Anberlin




----------



## MichaelDrewell

epic pictures everyone. here are a few that ive recently taken i hope you like them.











































well i hope you like these. i have more at http://www.tourist-post.com if you want you can check them all out.
thanks everyone


----------



## 1ajs




----------



## MichaelDrewell

*more pictures*

here are some more pictures i recently taken. 








































thanks everyone tell me what you think.
oh and i found this cool websire that offers affordable prices on travel and the site looks amazing http://www.affordablecruisestours.com tell me what you think.
oh also check http://www.tourist-post.com thanks everyone


----------



## 2206




----------



## RoryViolence

Im not really that good at photography and i suck at editing.,..


----------



## michiel_

*Terschelling*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/michiel92/2793209959/

Visit my *Flickr* photostream for more pics.


----------



## RoryViolence

*Worm's eye view of the atrium of CUMC Hospital*(cagayan de oro city)
This hospital used to be very old but it looks more like a hotel after they finished renovating the place about a year ago.


----------



## northern italian




----------



## MichaelDrewell

*few from niagara falls*

here are a few from niagara falls affordablecruisestours.com
tourist-post.com hope you like them tell me what you think!


----------



## ekuikui

Not as great as most of the pics posted here, but at least im the one who was behind the camera


----------



## MichaelDrewell

Great pictures ekuikui, i loved the ones with the road in it. what camera are you using. i use a Nikon d60. 

great pictures again. hope you also like mine from Amsterdam.


----------



## ekuikui

Thanks a lot, I've used a Kodak ZD710 superzoom. And the road is in Angola.
Man, i really love Amsterdam and your first picture with the bikes is ver expressive.


----------



## photokreso




----------



## northern italian




----------



## Kachle

[email protected]


----------



## DinoBond007

*Here are some of my pictures:*
Flowers around my house:


BMW Museum in Munich:


Allianz Arena in Munich:


Street in Munich:


----------



## Ibex




----------



## bumsmoke




----------



## Kachle

[email protected]


----------



## Tom_Green




----------



## Imperfect Ending

michiel_ said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/michiel92/2793209959/
> 
> Visit my *Flickr* photostream for more pics.


I see the clouds moving in my head!


----------



## 1ajs




----------



## alvse

Went to 4 hours south of Perth to Albany for the weekend... long drive... but nice short holiday;


*Awesome Albany & Denmark*












Alvse​


----------



## ekuikui




----------



## mitsurughi

I have a photography blog which i update pretty often, feel free to step by and also comment if you feel like doing so 

http://www.codrutnegut.blogspot.com

Hope you guys like it. Designed it myself


----------



## cardiff

I wanted to share this pic of a building in Cardiffs (uk) civic center










and this exciting new view of my city


----------



## jiffyff

some memory:cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I don't know what it is but I like this one from the photoshoot I was helping my friend with yesterday











student photography... haha


----------



## dattebayo

shots I took last week


----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## cardiff

Here is a picture of a dragonfly i found in a park in Hong kong, it didnt move when i got this close to it!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ that's the weirdest, nastiest dragonfly I've ever seen


----------



## .flickrfelix




----------



## la.jeune.fille

Ubu Beach, Espirito Santo - Brazil










Paraguayan and Brazilian Flags, Itaipu Binacional (Foz do Iguaçu - Brazil)










Iguassu Falls, Brazil - Argentina



























others


----------



## PTK




----------



## haldcottingham

dattebayo said:


> shots I took last week


Nice Macro work.


----------



## haldcottingham

I was having a staredown with a Gila Monster. I won!


----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## dattebayo

haldcottingham said:


> Nice Macro work.


^^ thanks


random shots


----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## fallout35mm




----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## ØlandDK

I was playing a bit with focus on my new camera - focus is of course on the most important part. Critique is more than welcome!!! 








...the red in the front turned out being way to light?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Fiorentina, Steaua, OL... Alright, but...Bayern???
Nice pic though.



> Nice Macro work.


Who knows? Perhaps that thing was ten cm long?


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## thaproducer

i took this picture 3 days ago. in Marina Vallarta.


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta...the city of thousands of cuture
from my cellphone 1.3mp lens


----------



## l'eau

well, im bad at the photography but im trying to be good.

i took the photo in an autobahn.


----------



## haldcottingham

ØlandDK said:


> I was playing a bit with focus on my new camera - focus is of course on the most important part. Critique is more than welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the red in the front turned out being way to light?


It is too light. Either angle up a little further, or change your lighting source. Other than that little detail, it's a wonderful shot!


----------



## haldcottingham

A shot I took just a little while ago. It's a beautiful day out!


----------



## chrome13




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Autumn.
Lunz am See, about ninety minutes out of Vienna:


----------



## ØlandDK

Amazing autumn pics guys! Love the colors:yes:

Some oldschool graffiti:









and some autumn impressions from Germany:


----------



## D.D.

that graffiti is just ugly.


----------



## D.D.

here is mine


----------



## northern italian




----------



## ØlandDK

^^
Love the warm colors in those pictures :yes:

Two more night shots:


----------



## Ginger Tosser

A few of my night shots from Birmingham


----------



## haldcottingham

northern italian said:


>


Beautiful shot!


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Boracay Isalnd, Philippines*


----------



## alvse

*Boracay, Philippines*





​


----------



## spongeg

i love flowers


----------



## haldcottingham

Wonderful shots alvse!


----------



## sgups

from a small motor boat in a lake in muskoka area, ontario


----------



## bevepi

Some test shots of my gear..



















Macro


----------



## alvse

*Holiday Panoramas*


Camotes Sunset


Chocolate Hills


Boracay Sunset


Camotes Sunset 2​


----------



## Tubeman

A couple of my favourites from holidays this year...

Amber Fort, Jaipur, India:










Da Lat, Vietnam:










Hoi An, Vietnam










Hue, Vietnam


----------



## haldcottingham

alvse said:


> *Holiday Panoramas*​
> 
> 
> Camotes Sunset​
> 
> Chocolate Hills​
> 
> Boracay Sunset​
> 
> Camotes Sunset 2​


WOW!


----------



## mvtm




----------



## caglieri




----------



## frolicz

I love having vacation in Boracay due to the white sand and the sunset, it really amazes me a lot. A perfect tourist spot for everyone and they gonna love it very much if they go there.


----------



## haldcottingham

mvtm said:


>


Self-portrait?


----------



## mvtm

Not Actually.A friend of mine who's a TV host. 
I'm younger.


----------



## SirAdrian

Stunning images guys, you're really great photographers!


----------



## alvse

*Foodz*




​


----------



## ovem




----------



## snowman159

Interesting landscape. Where exactly did you take these photos? Croatia? 



-Tommy- said:


> Here are some other pics of mine...


----------



## alanna08

ovem said:


>


Which Statue is that first one exactly..?


----------



## Liwwadden

My city's tallest one, the 114 meter tall Achmea Tower.


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

Kazakhstan


----------



## Raveolution

jagshemash! nice pics!


----------



## ovem

alanna08 said:


> Which Statue is that first one exactly..?


the man is Lord Byron and the woman is Greece if i'm not mistaken. this statue is next to Syntagma square in the center of Athens


----------



## Munichpictures1970

El_Greco said:


>


This one is great!


----------



## lucasbetinardi

*Maringá - Paraná - Brasil*

This is my city, Maringá! Please, post your oppinion! Thanks, and sorry, because my English is very poor


----------



## alvse

*Cottesloe*


----------



## Liwwadden




----------



## marcetw

awesome.. grandioso!!


----------



## marcetw

*A mural in Ciudad del Este, Paraguay*


----------



## Liwwadden

Thanks to tips from Medo and Mukkjoy I created my first fake tilt-shift shot. By blurring the top and bottom of the picture and leave the middle normal, and adding some contrast, one can create something which is (in my case) supposed to look like a tilt-shift shot. Anyway, here is my first attempt. As you can see, it is far from perfect. Shot was taken in Rotterdam during christmas (as if you didn't noticed) by the way.


----------



## alanna08

Guaro&Gocho said:


> Kazakhstan


Awesome photography.


----------



## alanna08

alvse said:


> *Cottesloe*


Its so beautiful. I wish I could be there.


----------



## Heludin

Beautiful thread, I'm new in this thread so I will share my first pictures here, my son Ken with that killing smile


----------



## juandavid




----------



## stewartrama




----------



## golden_eagle

Bohol Beach Club, Bohol, Philippines


----------



## Quall




----------



## Lamb0




----------



## psyche_ot




----------



## golden_eagle

Janiuay Church ruins, Janiuay, Iloilo, Philippines


----------



## Fern

Snow and ice in Caramulo, central Portugal


----------



## Johnny Blade

*Quebec City*

These aren't the greatest since I didn't have a proper camera with me at the time but I shot several pics with my cell phone of my trip to Quebec last October.


----------



## m_m

Fern - beautiful photos of snowy Portugal. They look brilliant!


----------



## Poni

My dad is good...


----------



## Fern

m_m said:


> Fern - beautiful photos of snowy Portugal. They look brilliant!


Thanks man  
I've got sum more this time from a different place- Caniçada in the Minho region


----------



## Liwwadden

Baguette (what the English translation?) floating in the Seine, Paris. It's clickable!


----------



## DanteXavier

Just a random shot of my town:


----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## Johnny Blade

Just a couple photos I shot today of a fountain located in the downtown square of the city I live in.


----------



## Liwwadden




----------



## alanna08

Nice snow photos, photography is really good.


----------



## Liwwadden




----------



## railway stick

Churchtower without church, Miedum, north of Leeuwarden, the Netherlands:
14-02-2009:


----------



## 1ajs




----------



## Liwwadden

At a concert I attented last weekend. Click for bigger size!


----------



## Johnny Blade

I was in the town of Stratford, ON today and took several shots, here's one in particular.


----------



## pacocpc

Very nice, Johnny. I like the city of Stratford. kay:


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Manila, Philippines*

25 February 2009


*MANILA CATHEDRAL*




























*
INTRAMUROS*










*
PALACIO DEL GOBERNADOR*


----------



## Johnny Blade

Fantastique shots!! kay:


sick_n_tired said:


> 25 February 2009
> 
> *MANILA CATHEDRAL*


----------



## 1ajs




----------



## Johnny Blade

Here's a pic of my dog taken a couple of nights ago, the reason he looks sad is because he doesn't like to sit still to have his photo taken.


----------



## Liwwadden

*Urbanity*


----------



## Lydia Mark

All the photos are wonderful. I always take so many photos but it doesn't come out great I don't know if it is my camera or the way of my taking it. any suggestion guys? I would really appreciate.


----------



## harryc

*Chicago*

Does anybody really know what time it is ?








Marshall Field's


----------



## ØlandDK

Lydia Mark said:


> All the photos are wonderful. I always take so many photos but it doesn't come out great I don't know if it is my camera or the way of my taking it. any suggestion guys? I would really appreciate.


What camera are you using?


----------



## alvse




----------



## ØlandDK

:rofl: nice one


----------



## alanna08

MANILA CATHEDRAL photos are awesome.


----------



## alvse

*Sculptures By The Sea 2009, Cottesloe Beach, Western Australia*





































​


----------



## harryc

*Form follows function*


pig oiler


Panasonic *DMZ TZ4* - Picasa - Autostitch - Photomatix HDR


----------



## Quall

Just an edit of a photo I posted previously:


----------



## webeagle12

^^^

"What are you looking at?" :lol:


----------



## Quall

Lol exactly


----------



## erbse

*Neubrandenburg* - Some winterly shots of my hometown I took in February from the balcony of my house:


----------



## Ribarca




----------



## harryc

*Oak Park, Illinois*









Prarie School - 1914 John S. Van Bergen

Panasonic *DMZ TZ4* - Picasa - Autostitch - Photomatix HDR


----------



## alvse

*Cottesloe Beach*
​


----------



## harryc

*Chicago*










Panasonic *DMZ TZ4* - Picasa - Autostitch - Photomatix HDR


----------



## Hotu Matua

Teenager lovers on top of a hill in Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

harryc said:


> Panasonic *DMZ TZ4* - Picasa - Autostitch - Photomatix HDR


Cool stuff. The clouds along the horizon strongly resemble a mountain range. Too bad those aren't real mountains. They'd have great views of the skyline.


----------



## harryc

*Lower Wacker dr., Chicago*


----------



## blue_man100

I took these couple of pictures...

I hope you like 'em


*Monterrey (north of Mexico)*


----------



## blue_man100

edited


----------



## harryc

Blue Man those first three are great, with the mountains and the buildings both in focus.


----------



## blue_man100

harryc said:


> Blue Man those first three are great, with the mountains and the buildings both in focus.


thanks for the comment harryc 

my old & cheap Kodak camera still works


----------



## ØlandDK

Swiss Alps


----------



## ØlandDK

My bike enjoying a cold evening


----------



## ØlandDK

And the last one for today - Only building that is left of the old Tuborg brewery:


----------



## harryc

*Chicago*


----------



## Liwwadden




----------



## JRQ

My backyard view, Bull Mountain, Southwest Virginia, usa


----------



## arsmoriendi

No DSLR, but it is ok 

Schloss Belvedere in Vienna


----------



## harryc

Arsmoriendi - that is better than OK, much better, composition is more important than tech.

Liwwadden - that brings back memories of the rides before kids, but maybee I read too much into the photo.


----------



## seven13




----------



## harryc




----------



## Quall

JRQ said:


> My backyard view, Bull Mountain, Southwest Virginia, usa


Are the trees already starting there?


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

TuzlaBoy said:


> Tuzla north Bosnia spring


*Tuzla is very nice and is an excellent photo. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## TuzlaBoy

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Tuzla is very nice and is an excellent photo. Regards from Colombia.*


ty my friend
Tuzla snow (winter)


----------



## TuzlaBoy

Tuzla north Bosnia winter snow


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Tuzla is nice. Thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## boybleauXx

nice shots! ^^

here's a photo website from *sunny tropical destination Philippines*
*
click* the link [B]www.butuantoday.tumblr.com[/B]


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989




----------



## Al3k5aNd4R

Podgorica, Montenegro


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989




----------



## He Named Thor

Here's the Paine Mansion (now an art museum, see thread in sig) at night. 









Kind of funny, they only light the side that faces the street (the rest of the area is walled off from the streets). I'd love to get a shot from the "great lawn" at night, as that's a much better side of the building.


----------



## Tom_Green

From yesterday


----------



## ØlandDK

Nice... :naughty:


----------



## elpolako




----------



## Liwwadden

Nice ones Elpolako kay:


----------



## alvse

​


----------



## Kachle

Rat jumped from the cage onto the ball (and then fall from it, but I was too slow)


[email protected], Nature


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989

Took this a while back


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*elpolako... the photo in black and white is perfect!! Good symmetry. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## harryc




----------



## harryc




----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Good photo. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Rodel

Palawan, Philippines


----------



## Rodel

The Puerto Princesa Underground River, no. 1 in the 1st round of voting for the New 7 Wonders of the World.
This located in the City of Puerto Princesa (dubbed as a city in a forest) on Palawan Island, The Philippines.

shown below is the entrance to the underground river (this photo is taken lasy Mar 27, 2009)


----------



## harryc

Rodel that second shot is awesome, all the more so as I prepare to go out and shovel snow.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Palawan is a paradise, good photo Rodel, thank you very much for sharing it. Regards.*


----------



## harryc

*Chicago*


----------



## CeciPy

^^

Superb colors! I can't seem to find the information of the picture, what camera and lenses did you use on this shot?


----------



## harryc

CeciPy said:


> ^^
> 
> Superb colors! I can't seem to find the information of the picture, what camera and lenses did you use on this shot?


The image has been processed by HDR

Panasonic *DMZ TZ4* - Picasa - Autostitch - Photomatix HDR


----------



## CeciPy

^^

Good results! Do you take the pictures in RAW? I can't seem to get any good results with Photomatix, my guess is because i don't use RAW format.


----------



## harryc

CeciPy said:


> ^^
> 
> Good results! Do you take the pictures in RAW? I can't seem to get any good results with Photomatix, my guess is because i don't use RAW format.


No my camera doesn't do RAW :-( it takes alot of practice to get good HDR results, I have found that the Luminosity / Strenght / Saturation settings need to be tweaked for almost every set of shots.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## CeciPy

harryc said:


> No my camera doesn't do RAW :-( it takes alot of practice to get good HDR results, I have found that the Luminosity / Strenght / Saturation settings need to be tweaked for almost every set of shots.


Of course, I totaly agree. The thing is I can't seem to handle the balances with Photomatix. I use Photoshop, very poorly, indeed, but still, it seems easier than to use Photomatix... Kinda frustrating, actually, hahaha :lol:


----------



## harryc

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO said:


>


fixed - where is this ? the poster encrusted light poll reminds me of Wisconsin, the trees don't.

Peru ?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Why all the watermarks ?


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989




----------



## HEREDIANO

:rock::rock:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Good contrast of colors. Regards.*


----------



## Lino

Coimbra, Portugal


----------



## Rodel

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Palawan is a paradise, good photo Rodel, thank you very much for sharing it. Regards.*


I'd like to share more photos...enjoy, still in Palawan.


----------



## harryc

*Oak Park, Illinois*


----------



## Rodel

Mayon Volcano in Albay, The Philippines (dubbed as the world's volcano with a perfect cone)


----------



## harryc

*Coloma, Mi*

More Easter Weekend:


















Old barn at what is now a small business "next door" The Chocolate Garden


----------



## Virtualtopia

*Tonga -Oceania*


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989




----------



## sky6one

Earlwood Sydney


----------



## OshHisham

my HK travel Pics. taken a month ago...


----------



## mmoosa




----------



## mmoosa

Please let me know what you think  any criticism is good criticism!


----------



## magnusiax

Nice pictures..


----------



## marcetw

mmoosa said:


>


:drool: Great picture! I really like it!


----------



## Liwwadden




----------



## harryc

Liwwadden said:


>


How did you do that ? shooting into the sun _and_ capturing the foreground.


----------



## Liwwadden

Uh, I just took the shot. Didn't do anything special or used any special settings. I did use a DSLR though, a Nikon D40. Not too expensive, but great quality.


----------



## mmoosa

Really like the pic Liwwadden


----------



## mmoosa




----------



## harryc

This represents the struggle to wright an old wrong, a tree had moved the fence over a good 6" over a few decades, now gone the fence needed a lot of righing.


----------



## He Named Thor




----------



## He Named Thor

mmoosa said:


> Please let me know what you think  any criticism is good criticism!


:applause:

Beautiful!


----------



## 1ajs

shot this a year ago forgot it then stumbled acorss it being used for corprat use how interesting


----------



## harryc

Silver Tower - Flair - One11 - 757 - SoNo - StayBridge - 110 - 353 & 421 Clark *Full Size*










Panasonic *DMZ TZ4* - Picasa - Autostitch - Photomatix HDR


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989




----------



## Liwwadden

A Lighthouse on the dutch island Terschelling.


----------



## mmoosa




----------



## harryc

*chicago*


----------



## 1ajs




----------



## harryc

Greeting card stuff 1ajs - a moment of art made more profound by being real.


----------



## Liwwadden




----------



## zayazzwall

World is in financial crise, most of countries are in recession. For 2008, an estimated 2.6 million U.S. jobs were eliminated. In Russia only in december 2008 1.0 million jobs were eliminated. Learn how to survive and play virtual stock exchange trading with stocks and goods. Only the best wins!


http://stockexchange.cjb.net


See rankings:


----------



## ØlandDK

Ørestad, Copenhagen:


----------



## haldcottingham

Just a new series I'm working on. I hope everyone likes it.


----------



## yosoyelrey

^^nice work!


----------



## harryc

*Oak Park, Illinois*









May 6th


----------



## ØlandDK

HDR:









And nature vs. concrete:


----------



## Liwwadden




----------



## Marcanadian




----------



## He Named Thor

Man I love Toronto. 



Liwwadden said:


> A Lighthouse on the dutch island Terschelling.


That's a really cool looking lighthouse. 

Here's one I took today.


----------



## haldcottingham

yosoyelrey said:


> ^^nice work!


Thank you very much!


----------



## harryc

*Oak Park, Illinois*


----------



## harryc




----------



## harryc

*Chicago*


----------



## CityPolice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtMY1KTgQV8&feature=channel_page


----------



## Lampiao2000

Tavira, Portugal

in the Municipal Camara building


----------



## Lampiao2000

Tavira, Portugal

What are you looking at?


----------



## Lampiao2000

Cais Palafitico da Carrasqueira, Portugal


----------



## Lampiao2000

Cais Palafitico da Carrasqueira, Portugal


----------



## Lampiao2000

Portimão Marina, Portugal


----------



## Lampiao2000

Ferragudo/Portimão, Portugal

Fishing boat


----------



## Liwwadden

^ Dude, did you know you can post more than 1 picture per post?! :shocked:

But nice shots btw.


----------



## Lampiao2000

Yes i know . I thought that it was a rule in this thread, i was mistaken by the other threads.


----------



## harryc

Lampiao2000 said:


> Yes i know . I thought that it was a rule in this thread, i was mistaken by the other threads.


Very nice shots - thanks for the view of Portugal.


----------



## sky6one

Sydney Olympic Park on 5 June 2009


----------



## sky6one

Sydney Concord area (Exile bay) taken today 8 june 2009


----------



## tiocesar

Hermosillo, México


Who's there?


----------



## harryc

*Chicago*


















May 28









May 29


----------



## AltinD

Shadows on the wall ...


----------



## Kachle

I went home and took this pictures. Sadly, I have no macro lenses. Stupid recession.









[email protected]


----------



## harryc

*Hot Rods.*

Hot Rod Magazine's Power Tour 2009 in Racine Wisc.














































Many more photos on my WebShots album


----------



## harryc

*Waukegan, Ill.*


----------



## Borisnifk

*Spanish Village in Barcelona*


----------



## Borisnifk

*Monaco*


----------



## harryc

*Chicago*


----------



## mhek

my nephew  taken at Boracay Island, Philippines


----------



## mhek




----------



## Liwwadden

At MotoGP TT Assen last weekend.


----------



## He Named Thor

Some ways East of where I live, in an area known as the "Holy land".


----------



## ØlandDK

Wow...looks exactly like 80% of Denmarks countryside


----------



## harryc

*A taste of Franklin Park, Illinois*


----------



## He Named Thor

harryc said:


>


Now there's a grim looking place. Yeesh.


----------



## Liwwadden

For more photography from The Netherlands (and Paris) check out my Flickr!


----------



## samuelsamario

woo magnifica foto


----------



## acht

A beautiful and quiet sunse in the south of Thailand.....


----------



## El_Greco




----------



## diskojoe

lizard on my front porch. he posed for me, lol. 









nothing like a texas sunset









HOUSTON!









Some you might have seen this one if you frequent to Chicago threads.









old radio station building in a little texas town









Cell phone pic. tallest building in texas, 300+ m










gurney, il also a cell phone pic.


----------



## Northsider

I love that Chicago one. Grungily awesome.


----------



## harryc

Northsider said:


> I love that Chicago one. Grungily awesome.


Smells like chocolate.


----------



## mvclarke

magnificent photo Liwwadden.. love the photo in b&w.. is that in Netherlands?


----------



## diskojoe

Northsider said:


> I love that Chicago one. Grungily awesome.


Ive gotten similar responses for that one. glad you like it. i took it through a dirty train window and then rendered it to b/w.

:banana:


----------



## davidjiao2008

*so pity ,this big statue*



fourtwenty said:


> Crystal Palace, South London (cant seem to size this one down??)


so pity ,this big statue


----------



## davidjiao2008

*looks like my home town very much*



He Named Thor said:


> Some ways East of where I live, in an area known as the "Holy land".


this place ,looks like my home town very much ,a long time have not been there


----------



## Northsider




----------



## Shapoor

Just got my camera today, and I couldn't wait to try it out! This is my first shot ever with a non-point & shoot camera


----------



## Feleru*

Shapoor said:


> Just got my camera today, and I couldn't wait to try it out! This is my first shot ever with a non-point & shoot camera


I just got mine too..... two weeks ago ..

This is one of my first shots ... I edited, some said was to much but I like it anyway. 












Its my city


----------



## came2think8

*Avida New Manila - Side of Tower 2*










It was only recently that I begun to appreciate the way the lights reflected onto the building softening the sharp edges of it complemented by the clouds that seemed gracefully hiding... dancing... circling along the beautiful blue sky!

---
(When I say photography, I meant photos without post-process.
When I say digital art, I meant post-processed photos.)


----------



## came2think8

*The Agony of the Wait...*










The agony of waiting... of the bus... that might not be stopping....



----
(When I say photography, I meant photos without post-process.
When I say digital art, I meant post-processed photos.)


----------



## diskojoe

Feleru* said:


> I just got mine too..... two weeks ago ..
> 
> This is one of my first shots ... I edited, some said was to much but I like it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my city


well its not realistic but very good in a more surreal way. i dig it. nice edit. would love to see a whole collection like this in the urban showcase.

what city is this?


----------



## Shapoor

Feleru* said:


> I just got mine too..... two weeks ago ..
> 
> This is one of my first shots ... I edited, some said was to much but I like it anyway.
> 
> 
> Its my city


Looks good, just needs sharpness and less striking highlights on the clouds.

__________________________



Took this today in London


----------



## diskojoe

Northsider said:


>


nice.

thought of something you could do to personalize this...

edit out the mcmuffin and write in you name like a water mark next to where it says, "everything it's cracked up to be."

if you did it right it would be real subtle. but its still cool like it is.

this would be a cool pic for one of those miniature effects ive been seeing too.


----------



## Northsider

Hehe, maybe. Thanks for the comments. :-]


----------



## Feleru*

Shapoor said:


> Looks good, just needs sharpness and less striking highlights on the clouds.
> _________________________





diskojoe said:


> well its not realistic but very good in a more surreal way. i dig it. nice edit. would love to see a whole collection like this in the urban showcase.
> 
> *what city is this?*



Thanks for your opinion both of you 

*Its Bogotá / Colombia*


----------



## came2think8

sa pagmumuni muni ng isang konduktor ng bus...
(of the random ramblings of a bus conductor...)


----------



## Liwwadden

Click for bigger!


----------



## xzmattzx

Amish Country, Lancaster County, Pennsylvania


----------



## polojr

Wiew from the tower of Pisa


----------



## Northsider




----------



## luisdaniel




----------



## came2think8




----------



## Jayayess1190

Downtown Pittsburgh, PA. One of the best night shot's I've taken with my TZ3.


----------



## ZZ-II

The moon from yesterday, taken with my new Nikon D300 and the Sigma 150-500 HSM OS :


----------



## Northsider




----------



## harryc

Northsider said:


> [ig]


Way cool - PhotoShop or GIMP ?


----------



## Northsider

harryc said:


> Way cool - PhotoShop or GIMP ?


Adobe Lightroom, but I rarely use Photoshop, I'm a big supporter of GIMP


----------



## alvse

+=


----------



## tonyboy

*lovely flowery pix...*

^^all very..very nice..thanks for sharing..alvse..:applause:


----------



## Sławek

alvse said:


> Shot with Sony A700 & Sony 135mm STF
> Post Processed in Adobe Lightroom 2.0
> Shot at Araluen Botanical Park, Western Australia


Nice  - So that are my shots:




































































































Enjoy :cheers:

Lumix LX3: manual focus (MF), F/6,3 iso-80


----------



## Liwwadden

I'm not really into flower photography.. I think it's a bit easy. I mean, you almost can't do anything wrong with the right equipmeny. My one and only flower photograph!


----------



## tonyboy

*to sławek and liwwadden*

^^awesome enjoyable shots...thanks for sharing...:cheers:


----------



## salfordave

heres my <urban> grafitti 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3853331481/


----------



## Liwwadden

Click for bigger!


----------



## ØlandDK




----------



## pinkpanther




----------



## harryc

*On the road again*










the start of a week long camping trip.


----------



## harryc

I-94 near New Buffalo Mi


----------



## pimvdh

Some panorama's I made. 





















































_________________________________________________________________


----------



## HerreríaCR

*Iron works like any other/trabajos de herrería inigualables*








Here is a web site were I show lots of my best iron work I ever made, because of the difficult 
I make unusual works at any country. That means I can move to any construction, take measurements and make custom works. Fine and hand made creations can be made by my skills. visit: www.metroflog.com/herreria_costa_rica

Aquí está un sitio web donde presento trabajos de herrería que he hecho. 
Puedo hacer inusuales trabajos en cualquier país. Eso significa que puedo ir a cualquier construcción, tomar las medidas y hacer un trabajo que el cliente elija. Finas y elaboradas creaciones pueden ser hechas debido a mis habilidades. Visite: www.metroflog.com/herreria_costa_rica


----------



## harryc

*Pinery prov park, Ontario Canada*


----------



## XD




----------



## Dune_UK

Some more of mine. All hosted on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/dune_uk . Youll have top burrow down a bit for the arty shots as I am using it to host my current work photos...


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
How did you take the first foto? I mean how did you hold the camera that stil?


----------



## Gilberto P M

Dune_UK said:


> Some more of mine. All hosted on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/dune_uk . Youll have top burrow down a bit for the arty shots as I am using it to host my current work photos...


awesome, really a nice foto


----------



## lovingcity

Three photos of Quart's Towers (XV century) in Valencia, Spain. 

Sight from the Street Quart









Details of impact of artillery of the army of Napoleon (beginning 19th century)









Lateral detail


----------



## franciszek

Hi Hviid....
Really amazing stuff and I like your snaps.
But I wanna know the movie name and its release dates.
Anyways its good work and keep going.


----------



## Liwwadden

Ardennes, Belgium 









Click for bigger!


----------



## alvse

+=


----------



## harryc

*Cook state Forest, Pa*


----------



## harryc




----------



## harryc

*Chicago*


----------



## jereser

exellent photos of Chicago


----------



## Mr.W

*Some Animal Photos...*


Albino Burmese Python


Seagulls


Tarantula


----------



## katatutu

Alvse,

Beautiful flowers..my favorites flower type!


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

THE FLAG


----------



## harryc

*Cook County Forest Preserve Dist*


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

TRAIN STATION...


----------



## nirragnik

Here is me and my girlfriend lol. Im new just trying to get out to the world


----------



## DZH22




----------



## eric sun

so cool!


----------



## stewie1980

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/3895866961/


----------



## Feleru*




----------



## adman

Here's some I've recently posted in the UK forums


----------



## Liwwadden

Them Crooked Vultures at Lowlands Festival 









Click for bigger!


----------



## AltinD

Havana beach (Dhermi, Albania)


----------



## dukemoussa

My Daughter


----------



## gtjr




----------



## Durbsboi

My garden, Marigold flower









Kingsmead Cricket Ground, Durban, South Africa, IPL Cheerleader running back to her post










My lounge, model of Lamborghini Gallardo









Petronas Twin Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia









Cape Town CBD, South Africa









Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban, South Africa


----------



## gtjr




----------



## skyscrapercitysdqwe

i_am_hydrogen said:


> Sometimes, you take a shot you feel like sharing. Here's the thread to do so.
> 
> I'll start it off. Here's my niece, Maddie.


I'm very interested! I would love to find out more.

OK, cool!^_^ I just wanted to make sure I didn't do anything wrong :]

Nice! I'll start saving up some scratch for this

great news, i love my seed upgrade.

Any one?

To be continued....


----------



## oernesto

Olas altas. Mazatlán, Sinaloa, México.


----------



## gtjr




----------



## siegwahrheit

the shallow man.


----------



## oernesto

Neptuno, a las afueras del Acuario Mazatlán.


----------



## Heroico

nice statue


----------



## Heroico

a wedding


----------



## neromancer

Autumn car









Colored building


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

nice pictures.kay:


----------



## pitterson

awesome Pics taken by you..
Looking superb.Here some Pics from me:


----------



## boyerling3

here's a couple of my pictures


----------



## gtjr




----------



## gtjr




----------



## ØlandDK

Copenhagen seen from Rundetårnet


----------



## adambrown81




----------



## christ11




----------



## ikmattie

Firenze:








Click for large


----------



## oernesto

Disco Valentino´s. Mazatlán, Sinaloa, México.


----------



## Heroico

it's a marvelous blue


----------



## Heroico




----------



## diskojoe

heroico said:


> the chase tower is really wonderful



thanks. i like the picture of the canon with the flag too. thats a real nice scene.


----------



## Heroico

colonial house of cartagena


----------



## Stona

Nice one, like that white, wooden elements 

My photos 



















My deviantArt profile


----------



## la wood




----------



## oernesto

Monumento al Pescador. Mazatlán, Sinaloa, México.


----------



## la wood

*olympic torch 2010 at Mississauga City*


----------



## Marcanadian

^^ To complement the above photo, also in Mississauga:


----------



## Dahupegu

Stona said:


> My photos


me haz bugzz too n_n


----------



## xlchris




----------



## gtjr




----------



## gulfnews2002

you can add your kid's photos here 
http://www.kasaragodvartha.com/addyourkids.php

to view them after moderation 
http://www.kasaragodvartha.com/cutekids.php
-------------------------------------------------
http://kasaragodvartha.com


----------



## ArkinMourad

BKK


----------



## towerwizard

just felt like it...


----------



## gtjr




----------



## wynngd




----------



## oceanmdx

This bird is a Clark's nutcracker... it pulls the seeds out of pine cones and buries them in the ground ... to be eaten later. This bird is largely responsible for reseeding the mountain forests of western Canada, so the trees in the background may be due to the activities of this bird's ancestors:


----------



## Heroico

nice pics!


----------



## Feleru*

El_Greco said:


>


Que fotaso,, sin duda el entorno y diseño del interior ayuda,...

Muy bella, donde es?


----------



## booxmiis

*Zaragoza Avenue. Mexico City.*


----------



## Mihai90




----------



## Zmey




----------



## Zmey




----------



## Zmey




----------



## Feleru*




----------



## booxmiis

*Derelicted building, Mexico City.*


----------



## bobdebouwer




----------



## ArkinMourad

one of x'mas theme front of CTW Bangkok Thailand 2009


----------



## totoybato




----------



## diskojoe

Feleru* said:


>


one ring to rule them all :lol:

nice shot. it was kinda funny and a really nice photo.


----------



## up_mc

Immaculate Conception Parish
Sta. Maria, Bulacan, Philippines


----------



## Feleru*

diskojoe said:


> one ring to rule them all :lol:
> 
> nice shot. it was kinda funny and a really nice photo.


:lol: I was practicing my skills with artifcial Light on insides for the first time on an improvise studio in my house, and I just took stuff that i have near to my hand, so I took the ring of the Table "Game Lord of the Rings" that I have on a side of me....

I know.... its kinda Funny :colgate:

Sorry for my english , Im not very good at it.


----------



## JamesKRoberts




----------



## Mihai90

Budapest,Hungary


----------



## Feleru*

*Marchitando*


----------



## AnidaK

*shopping rush*

..


----------



## AnidaK

*city religion*

..


----------



## Yaxa




----------



## Dimethyltryptamine




----------



## Heroico

really nice the last pics


----------



## Feleru*




----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## FazilLanka

Sri Lanka


----------



## ukiyo

Maika in Kyoto


----------



## jmancuso

cat in japan...


----------



## ukiyo

Vapour will love that picture! When were you in Japan?


----------



## jmancuso

a few years ago.


----------



## booxmiis

*Teotihuacán, México.*


----------



## F.D.V.




----------



## Fusey




----------



## booxmiis

*Quetzalpapalotl palace, Teotihuacán, México.*


----------



## MilwaukeeMark

Alton.cedric said:


> I consider myself to be a great photographer, and my forte is macro, close up work. During my stint of learning, growing and taking more and more photos in the process, I cannot pick one single most beautiful.


LOL, at least you don't have a big head! hno:


----------



## Heroico

very nice the last pics!


----------



## Heroico

Fusey said:


>


is this honolulu?


----------



## jmancuso

bristol, rhode island


----------



## josemaria25

but these is a builfing thread....


----------



## Urban Legend

Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## booxmiis

*Independence monument illuminated in pink past november during the world campaing against breast cancer.

Mexico City.*


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989




----------



## buswizard




----------



## Mihai90

*Eastern Europe*


----------



## Northon

not rolling stones, but the flying stones 










From my Flickr pics.


----------



## Feleru*

gret efect.. picture taken under water i suppouse.....those ice really look like big rocks flying across the sky


----------



## booxmiis

*Miou!*


----------



## erbse

Some abandoned restaurant at Lake Tollensesee, near my hometown Neubrandenburg, Germany.


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989




----------



## ♪Maga

nice photos


----------



## John123

Hoxha said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/woutvdv/4089658059/


Nice1











​


----------



## altmmar89

*Guadalajara Cathedral*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433294276/


----------



## Anton Dmitriev

It`s nice place! I wanna be there!


----------



## Anton Dmitriev

^^Library in Minsk(Belarus)









^^The cat is taking Belarussian flag This kitty is patriot


----------



## diskojoe

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Melbourne Chinatown. The oldest and longest continuously running Chinatown outside of Asia.


yeah but in asia they just call them town, :lol:

nice picture! your work has been progress with leaps an dbounds lately. keep it up.


----------



## John123

altmmar89 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433294276/


It looks very beautiful.


----------



## John123

​


----------



## Mihai90




----------



## booxmiis

*Circuito Interior, Mexico City.*


----------



## ♪Maga

nice photo


----------



## ♪Maga

the eye´s photo is amazing


----------



## Feleru*

John123 said:


> ​


Beautiful , Well done John....



_________________________________________________


----------



## booxmiis

*Niños Héroes Avenue. Mexico City.*


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

Took this last week in my backyard


----------



## ericnorton

Beautiful picturestoo spell bound to talk

keep up the good work


----------



## ericnorton

Beautiful picturestoo spell bound to talk

keep up the good work


----------



## booxmiis

*Rainy afternoon in Mexico City.*


----------



## storeapple

Very beautiful photos


----------



## ProShot

Hi guys, nice pics.









By proshot, shot with Canon EOS 7D at 2010-04-12


Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardogarcia/

Thankyou


----------



## tanngrisnir3

Taken from Movie Road, about an hour after sunrise, deep in the Alabama Hills. Incredibly windy, especially up in the high peaks.


----------



## Emi Ang

dangerous pic ProShot! :lol:

I took this one in Mendoza Argentina


----------



## ProShot

Beautiful shot Emi Ang.

Look this:









By proshot, shot with Canon EOS 7D at 2010-04-14

watch on flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardogarcia/

or on mi blog.

Thankyou dudes


----------



## Emi Ang

^^ Your flickr is amazing!!


----------



## ProShot

Emi Ang said:


> ^^ Your flickr is amazing!!


Thanks a lot!:cheers:


----------



## andru04499

*The National Museum of the American Indian located on the National Mall in Washington DC*


----------



## NietoDelJaguar




----------



## booxmiis

*Niños Héroes monument in Chapultepec park, Mexico City.*


----------



## LeitoStafe

Warm and sunny afternoon, me at the front of the pic and a couple of highrises at the back:


----------



## up_mc

Puerto Galera, Philippines 
April 17-18, 2010


----------



## potanato

around manila


----------



## booxmiis

*Old steam locomotive, Mexican Railways Museum. Puebla, México.*


----------



## golden_eagle

Bantayan Island, Cebu, Philippines
Click to view large


----------



## booxmiis

*República de El Salvador street in Mexico City downtown.*


----------



## urbanyte

Maxi_Moscow said:


> Some Black & White Glamour shots of my friend
> 
> All taken with Canon 450D and 50mm F1.8.


You sir are an incredibly lucky individual.


----------



## jacoboy7

My photo blog...

http://artofoptimism.tumblr.com/

if your with tumblr appreciate u to follow me 

if not just leave a comment on there


----------



## booxmiis

*Ejército Nacional Avenue, Mexico City.*


----------



## imaginas

View of Athens from Parthenon in HDR (i am trying!!!)!


----------



## Mihai90




----------



## Mihai90

*Bulgaria...*

one of the most beautiful countries in the Balkans


----------



## johndept1

i take this.


----------



## Mihai90

Unfortunately,romanian people are uncivilised barbarians and they throw away garbage/waste on fields


----------



## rizythomas

Nice photographs dudes. I can enjoy seeing your photos rather than posting as because I'm poor at photography.:cheers:


----------



## jithilkallada




----------



## vivaza

I had found lots of beautiful pictures.
:applause: thanks you
__________
viagra dosage
brand cialis


----------



## Feleru*

nice


----------



## booxmiis

*Reforma Avenue, Mexico City.*


----------



## NietoDelJaguar




----------



## harryc

*300 N LaSalle - Chicago*


----------



## Marcanadian




----------



## golden_eagle

Kawasan Falls, Badian, Cebu, Philippines


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Nice photo set of Canada, Marcanadian.


----------



## booxmiis

*Sunset in Mexico City.*


----------



## angellara




----------



## GoldenFingers

TASMANTOREN GRONINGEN NETHERLANDS


----------



## NietoDelJaguar

Public Market Seattle​


----------



## booxmiis

*Seems was a heavy rain...*










*Bulevard Puerto Aéreo, Mexico City.*


----------



## Aan

*Bratislava 21.5.2010* - some of my favorites from yesterday


----------



## GoldenFingers

TASMANTOREN GRONINGEN NETHERLANDS


----------



## maxwelltaylor

ahhh the irony


----------



## jithilkallada




----------



## booxmiis

*Looks like a... dog?*










*Niños Héroes Avenue, Mexico city.*


----------



## Indictable

Do comment on my pics 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/4567732632/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/4567097263/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/4567103697/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/4635384252/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/4635339432/


----------



## krispykreme22

fjl307 said:


>


This one is cool! Did U edit this pic?


----------



## golden_eagle

Lake Balinsasayao, Negros Oriental, Philippines


----------



## SaltlandUnited




----------



## NietoDelJaguar




----------



## booxmiis

*Cancun's Airport*


----------



## hellospank25

Why don't people comment on this thread? hno:

Here is my pic, do you like it?


----------



## Feleru*

hellospank25 said:


> Why don't people comment on this thread? hno:
> 
> Here is my pic, do you like it?


Great HDR, I realy like th escenary


----------



## Indictable

hellospank25 said:


> Why don't people comment on this thread? hno:
> 
> Here is my pic, do you like it?


It's amazing! Where abouts in Melbs is that taken?


----------



## Feleru*




----------



## hellospank25

Indictable said:


> It's amazing! Where abouts in Melbs is that taken?


It's a little street between Collins st and Little Collins st :cheers:


----------



## golden_eagle




----------



## JenniferJames

*Hi everyone,*

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. As a bikini model I am more interested more and more in the photography aspect of modeling. I truthfully didnt know how to upload one of my own images I have taken here but just to say hello.


----------



## Feleru*

JenniferJames said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. As a bikini model I am more interested more and more in the photography aspect of modeling. I truthfully didnt know how to upload one of my own images I have taken here but just to say hello.


Use imageshack.us o photobucket.com, its quicker on the first one..... Ihave done some artistic nudity , its a very interesting field on photography as well


----------



## tanngrisnir3

Forecourt of the Palace of the Legion of Honor, San Francisco, CA


----------



## hellospank25

a few days ago


----------



## MilwaukeeMark

^^ Where is that? Looks like Autumn? Beautiful photograph.

I hiked through this ethereal scene while exploring mountaintops of the Columbia River Gorge just outside Portland, Oregon this weekend:

I was breathing cloud!


----------



## hellospank25

MilwaukeeMark said:


> ^^ Where is that? Looks like Autumn? Beautiful photograph.


That's Melbourne and yes it was Autumn until a few days ago, it's winter now


----------



## hellospank25

Kyrgyz Som


----------



## allenyu26

*Shutterchitecture*

Here are some of the photos Ive taken
More information about the buildings here http://shutterchitecture.wordpress.com


----------



## Damukannappan

*KERALA Photos*


----------



## angellara




----------



## James.Kayn

Taken in Viborg / Denmark my Hometown  with a Nikon D3000 that just got it today.


----------



## monoenny11

great picture and some are extremely awesome leading to a mastery in it especially the one with the trees all over, great piece


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Always wanted to do a shoot on the railroad out in the deserted area. I've collaborated with Anastasia, a fine young Russian girl, who i've found on ModelMayhem. I was very nervous as it was my first actual theme shoot. I think it worked out. Well, judge yourself. Comment and critique are appreciated.


All shot with 450D and 50mm F1.8 (a pretty basic set up one would say)


1.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680360411/" title="Настя1 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/4680360411_d4c4b3ac4d.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя1" /></a>

2.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680996238/" title="Настя2 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1306/4680996238_0f5af59743.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя2" /></a>

3.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680370581/" title="Настя3 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1270/4680370581_bcc22d12fc.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя3" /></a>

4. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680375401/" title="Настя4 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4680375401_bf9b05fb41.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя4" /></a>

5. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680380607/" title="Настя5 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4680380607_39118755d4.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя5" /></a>

6. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680386441/" title="Настя6 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/4680386441_4d68e49292.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя6" /></a>

7.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680391967/" title="Настя7 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1288/4680391967_95bfb63895.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя7" /></a>

8. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680398415/" title="Настя8 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4680398415_9f19dede8e.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя8" /></a>

9.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4681035796/" title="Настя9 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4681035796_42dba2daef.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя9" /></a>

10.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4681041338/" title="Настя10 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4681041338_d49515dd7f.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя10" /></a>

11.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4680415485/" title="Настя11 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4680415485_02493ab550.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя11" /></a>

12.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4681053772/" title="Настя12 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4681053772_6dcca1ab7b.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Настя12" /></a>


----------



## James.Kayn

monoenny11 said:


> great picture and some are extremely awesome leading to a mastery in it especially the one with the trees all over, great piece


thanks


----------



## James.Kayn

from today  taken at my ghetto  Hope u like it, and its a Nikon D3000 <3


----------



## Aan

yesterday at my grandma's house


----------



## golden_eagle

San Joaquin Cemetery
Iloilo, Philippines


----------



## Marcanadian




----------



## Northon

Empty, not even a message in the bottle.


----------



## booxmiis

*Mexico City International Airport*


----------



## aurimaslt

http://www.filmai.in/uzeik-20742.html


----------



## monkeykee

oh my, this entire forum is wonderful! so many beautiful photos


----------



## Northon

let's go fishing...


----------



## wynngd

Angels....




























More Photos in my blog http://wynngd.blogspot.com/


----------



## NietoDelJaguar

Lunch Time​


----------



## booxmiis

*Afternoon in Mexico city.*


----------



## hellospank25

Bran Castle - Romania


----------



## nikontrans

wow...amazing...!! praise worthy..


----------



## Aashima Singh

IMT-CDL ,Ghaziabad, a premium business school of India, is a center of excellence in management education through its distance and e-learning mode. It is well known for its distinguished faculty and innovative pedagogy. Recently, IMT-CDL was honoured with the ‘Best B-school in Distance Learning’ award at ‘Dainik Bhaskar B-School Leadership Awards` ceremony at Mumbai


----------



## Northon

It looks a bit curious


----------



## NietoDelJaguar




----------



## booxmiis

*El Centenario park, Mérida, Yucatán. México*


----------



## AndyMacD

A whole collection of shots from Scotland and Northern England are at my website at www.PhotoForMyWall.com. Please have a browse and let me know what you think of them.

Andy


----------



## klsj

*PLANE spotting @ KLIA*

http://www.kingsleylee.com/2010/06/plane-spotting-day-1.html

Visit the link for photos of day 1 !


----------



## DimArchers

Northon said:


> Empty, not even a message in the bottle.



Cool photo! Simple & intriguing. It definitely captured my attention.


----------



## psmeraldi

*Traffic light in london*

A traffic light for horse riders and cyclists in London.

Full gallery here:

http://photos.paolosmeraldi.com/Other/London-Buckingham-Palace/12750705_eEzFJ#918561476_oeG5M


----------



## psmeraldi

*London, Buckingham Palace*

Full gallery here

http://photos.paolosmeraldi.com/Other/London-Buckingham-Palace/12750705_eEzFJ#918563527_DYvi5


The gate


----------



## la wood

*eva avila*


----------



## booxmiis

*Hidalgo park, Mèrida, Yucatàn. Mèxico.*


----------



## SaltlandUnited




----------



## SaltlandUnited




----------



## SaltlandUnited




----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ You're quite the photographer, SaltlandUnited. Good job. :cheers:


----------



## la wood

*mississauga city*


----------



## TrabaSMThin05

Me gustan mucho las tuyas Digary, buena labor


----------



## Northon

Senja island, Norway


----------



## booxmiis

*Hidalgo park, Mèrida, Yucatàn. Mèxico.*


----------



## MarianRO

Romania,Central Europe


----------



## IngeXavier

Very nice !!...

Thanks


----------



## alangian

Barcelona at night


----------



## Tourism on the Edge

*Baiului Mountains, Romania*










This is a photo taken during a hiking trip. It is a cloud shadow, not a UFO


----------



## SaltlandUnited




----------



## Liwwadden




----------



## booxmiis

*Santa Lucía park, Mérida, Yucatán. México.*


----------



## MarianRO

Romania


----------



## Feleru*

Liwwadden said:


>


Que bonitos mini Bokes de fondo


----------



## booxmiis

*Postal Palace, Mexico city.*


----------



## MarianRO

Vidraru Dam,România


----------



## booxmiis

^^:banana:^^

*Wonderful field!!!*









*Engine of Beechcraft C-45*








*Engine of DeHavilland Vampire

Mexican Air Force museum.*


----------



## Black Stone

very nice pictures...


----------



## NietoDelJaguar

Beautiful capture!!! :applause:


----------



## NietoDelJaguar

Just one wing!​


----------



## booxmiis

*Northrop F-5 tiger II, Mexican Air Force Museum.*


----------



## anthonySE1

Maya House London SE1


----------



## booxmiis

*Post Office building, Mérida, Yucatán. México.*


----------



## up_mc

*Calle Crisologo*










_Vigan City, Ilocos Sur, Philippines_


----------



## booxmiis

*Landing in Mérida, Yucatán. México.*


----------



## MarianRO

Romania


----------



## Pule

*Johannesburg* by http://johannesburgdailyphoto.blogspot.com


----------



## cjogo

http://www.redshift.com/~cjogo/Fine%20Art/FineArt.html


----------



## Shezan

Gautrain looks awesome!


----------



## Digary




----------



## booxmiis

*
El Ángel, Mexico City.*


----------



## saggi

*NUVALI, Sta. Rosa, Laguna*


----------



## booxmiis

*Municipal Palace, Mérida, Yucatán. México*


----------



## jithilkallada




----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4998172170/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/5011515528/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4918659231/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## anthonySE1

*Unknown artist animatronic statue London SE1*








*Let's all work together*


----------



## booxmiis

*Xochimilco, Mexico City.*


----------



## Eda95

Beautiful pictures


----------



## sidney_jec

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4998172170/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4918659231/sizes/l/in/photostream/


holy mother of...
those are some awesome images there man


----------



## Dukljanka

Bari

After many years.


----------



## wynngd




----------



## booxmiis

*Fine Arts Palace, Mexico City.*


----------



## qwerkay

Very nice pictures!


----------



## kimlong

It's very beautiful,like heaven


----------



## bikegames59

"Chapel in Yosemite Valley" I just love the place, one of ideal place, i also like black and white pictutres great shots


----------



## booxmiis

*McDonnel Douglas MD-500 in Mexican Air force Museum.*


----------



## boxsweet

Most customers want that we do Professions Power Leveling, Honor killing Power Leveling and Reputation Power Leveling for them. Now we offer the special prices Metin2 Goldthat get 10% off. Thanks our loyal customers choose our service and we will still offer more specialsRuneScape Gold for you.
We still focus on the speed of tradingWOW Gold . So we are collecting wow gold to our stock 24/7 non-stop. And we are so happy that there are many loyal customers choose our service for the RS Gold. We will still do the fastest delivery to our lovely customers. Come on ,chick it to Buy WOW Gold.


----------



## danghang253

Ho Guom - Ha Noi - Viet Nam


----------



## stewie1980

The cruiseferry "Pride of Rotterdam" on the Nieuwe Maas river in Rotterdam, Netherlands.


Rotterdam, Nieuwe Maas by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Rotterdam, Nieuwe Maas by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Rotterdam, Nieuwe Maas by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Rotterdam, Nieuwe Maas by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Enamoradodeescuintla

quelindas fotos en verdad.


----------



## sidney_jec

*Falls*



















CC: Myself


----------



## Indictable

Got some of Auckland last week from the notorius Northern Motorway, ALWAYS chokka blokka with cars, it was surprisingly free-flowing at this time..









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/5052413465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/5052411759/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/5052803374/


----------



## sidney_jec

Falls


----------



## booxmiis

*North American AT-6 "Texan", Mexican Air Force museum.*


----------



## El_Greco




----------



## sidney_jec

^^ naicee :cheers:

NYC


----------



## booxmiis

*Arcangel. Villa de Guadalupe, Mexico City.*


----------



## on.air

near Sibiu,Romania


----------



## on.air

Brasov


----------



## booxmiis

*National Museum of Art and Charles IV statue. Mexico City.*


----------



## 1ajs

Indictable said:


> Got some of Auckland last week from the notorius Northern Motorway, ALWAYS chokka blokka with cars, it was surprisingly free-flowing at this time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/5052413465/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/5052411759/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/5052803374/


its a nice drive though 










and rather neat how they have a machine that moves the centre divder over depending on the time of day









my favorit shot from my trip to nz would be this one









those shot are from 2 yrs ago


more recent one from last friday


















from yesterday


----------



## booxmiis

*Latinamerican Tower, Mexico City.*


----------



## lizayuen

Wow, nice photos posted here, really love looking the images.

-----------
gout male pattern baldness


----------



## quynhvietnam

nice pictures


----------



## booxmiis

*Airport Boulevard, Mexico City.*


----------



## stewie1980

Yesterday there was a big fire just a few hundred meters from my home.
Set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/sets/72157625140440787/


Weurt, brand Henri van de Bilt by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Weurt, brand Henri van de Bilt by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Weurt, brand Henri van de Bilt by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Weurt, brand Henri van de Bilt by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Weurt, brand Henri van de Bilt by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec




----------



## Stuge234

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilovewalkman/5140418404/


----------



## Adrian.vazquez

WOW guys all you have awesome pics.
this is what we have down in Mexico


Yo y mi Camara en medio del Mar.. y la tormenta!!!!! por AdrianVazquez, en Flickr


Muelle Isla Aguada por AdrianVazquez, en Flickr


Cañon Fuerte San Miguel  por AdrianVazquez, en Flickr


Catedral Azul por AdrianVazquez, en Flickr


Fuerte  por AdrianVazquez, en Flickr


Auxiliooooo!!!!! Nos aplasta.... por AdrianVazquez, en Flickr


----------



## haldcottingham

Those are fantastic shots AV!


----------



## booxmiis

*Banco de Mexico. Mexico city.*


----------



## earthbound

A few military related pics...

Leopard 1V










M60A1 Patton










Merkava Mk.IB










IS-3










152mm SpGH DANA










ULAN










KTO Rosomak










Land Rover Defender 110 SOV "Kovboj"


----------



## usmansialvi




----------



## mikkobm

Makati, Philippines

Moon over the city








canon500d, canon 70-200mm f/2.8 L lens @ 200mm, iso200, f/8, 14sec

central business district








canon XTI, canon 10-22mm f/3.5-3.5 UWA lens @ 10mm, iso100, f/8, 60sec


----------



## kiki4j

fjl307 said:


>


so nice photo,I like it.:nuts:


----------



## booxmiis

*Terminal 2, Mexico City's International Airport.*


----------



## willams

Hviid said:


> Some photos from my recent trip to the danish island of Bornholm:
> 
> (complete set can be found in the Scandinavian & Baltic forum)


Beautiful pictures


----------



## willams

kypraio said:


> My Bengal cat Matrix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banff Alberta


Great pictures


----------



## booxmiis

*Hidden in a small street in Mexico City downtown: Christ Church.*


----------



## booxmiis

*Colonia Roma, Mexico City.*


----------



## lilweezychronic

The Big Apple


----------



## Kruger83

Lake District, England


----------



## bhathiya99

Nice and Very innovative pictures


----------



## ajaaronjoe

New York looks so spectacular.


----------



## Aan

main road from vang Vieng to Luang Prabang, few kilometres outside of VV









more of my photos from this trip (now in BKK) at tinyurl.com/peterinasia


----------



## booxmiis

*Fountain, Mexico City.*


----------



## rollsroyce309

earthbound said:


> A few military related pics...
> 152mm SpGH DANA


that some nice pic dude! cool!


----------



## fifa2014bra




----------



## booxmiis

*Offices, Mexico City.*


----------



## sidney_jec

pigeonholes :lol:


----------



## Scba

Carroll Creek, Frederick, Maryland


----------



## Stuge234

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilovewalkman/5238228678/


----------



## sidney_jec

Orlando downtown


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Great night pics of O-Town!!


----------



## sidney_jec

thanks :cheers:


----------



## Niek0s

My cat's beard 


Poor cold birdie


Speeding to the city (Rotterdam)


----------



## Munichpictures1970

The last three pictures are great!


----------



## Artemida

[URL="http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alena-estella/view/338264/]







[/url][/URL]

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5902/alena-estella.3/0_52958_73c7dd2f_XL.jpg


----------



## Artemida

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alena-estella/view/305790/]







[/url]
«Моя фиалка» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida

«Желтая красавица» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alena-estella/view/336443/


----------



## anthonySE1

*Houses of Parliament from St Thomas' on the southbank *








*Photo from the kitchen window*


----------



## universeofphotos

Extremely nice photos beerbyte. Especially the last one... words can not describe the beauty of it!


----------



## ajaaronjoe




----------



## BrickedOut2

Took this one a few days ago!


----------



## booxmiis

*Mexico City's subway.*


----------



## ajaaronjoe




----------



## sidney_jec

:lol:


----------



## Zgz!

ajaaronjoe said:


>


:applause:


----------



## ajaaronjoe

.........,•✯´.........´*✫
.......♥*......... .... __/\__
.......*♥....... .......*-:¦:-*
...¸.•✫.......... ……/.•*•.\
...~`,`~................. |
¸....✫.................. *•*
´¸...*♥..´¸...........*♥♫♥*
´¸¸♥*................✯•♫•♥•*
´¸.•✫ .............. *♥•♫•♫♥*
~`,`~............. ✯♥•♦♫♥•♥*.
`.✫`.............. *♥☺♥•♥•☺♥*.
●/................✯♥•♥♠♫♥#♥•♥*..
/▌................*♥♫•♥♫•♥♫♥•♫♥*
/ \....................... ╬╬╬╬.
MERRY CHRISTMAS.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸


----------



## Ni3lS

diskojoe said:


> what is this technic called? i have been wanting to do this but dont know what it is called to look up a tutorial.


Fish Eye. You need a fish eye lens for this. They're quite expensive and not worth buying if you're not planning on using it much. They are very limited you see.


----------



## GibJoe1973

Royal Gibraltar Regiment


Royal Gibraltar Regiment by GibJoe1973, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec




----------



## booxmiis

*Clock in Mexico Park, Mexico City.*


----------



## jrhogan

*Pictures of a Proboscis Monkey*

Hi everyone, Happy New Year 2011! 

Here are some of my recent pictures taken in Sabah Borneo during my travels. 


Male Proboscis Monkey by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr


Proboscis Monkey eating by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr


Proboscis Monkey with top light by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr


Proboscis Monkey profile shot by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr


Would love your feedback as I am not a pro. Using Nikon D60.


----------



## booxmiis

*Xochimilco, Mexico City.*


----------



## sidney_jec

darn.
i was pretty close


----------



## Cloverbot

Niek0s said:


>


:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## booxmiis

*Military parade, Mexico City.*


----------



## WesleyL8

GE - V8
Courtyard of Luz (CPTM) - Sao Paulo


----------



## IFeelShort

Taken from my helicopter


----------



## sidney_jec

you have a helicopter :O
naicee :cheers:


----------



## booxmiis

*Flowers in Tepeyac hill, Mexico City.*


----------



## matt.perth

*Perth, Australia:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5168697067/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4085480401/in/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4801228367/

*Bangkok, Thailand:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4726360455/


----------



## WesleyL8

Late afternoon


----------



## wynngd

Mt. Marami 
Cavite, Philippines























































More on:
http://wynngd.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vapour

With...


IMG_1348b by sashimigadaisuki20110121, on Flickr

...or without?


IMG_1348 by sashimigadaisuki20110121, on Flickr

I tend to think that post colour processing is "cheating", but...


----------



## sidney_jec

wynngd said:


> Mt. Marami
> Cavite, Philippines


absolutely breathtaking images.
This one in particular stands out :cheers:


----------



## yash777

Vapour said:


> I tend to think that post colour processing is "cheating", but...


Absolutely not!


----------



## booxmiis

Vapour said:


> With...
> 
> 
> IMG_1348b by sashimigadaisuki20110121, on Flickr
> 
> ...or without?
> 
> 
> IMG_1348 by sashimigadaisuki20110121, on Flickr
> 
> I tend to think that post colour processing is "cheating", but...



*Without! Looks natural.*


----------



## booxmiis

*Arcangel, Mexico City.*


----------



## sidney_jec

Vapour said:


> With...
> 
> 
> IMG_1348b by sashimigadaisuki20110121, on Flickr
> 
> ...or without?
> 
> 
> IMG_1348 by sashimigadaisuki20110121, on Flickr
> 
> I tend to think that post colour processing is "cheating", but...


the camera in itself does a lot of editing.


----------



## WesleyL8




----------



## ajaaronjoe

Coooool


----------



## Michonej




----------



## booxmiis

*San Francisco de Asis church, Mexico City.*


----------



## stewie1980

Gennep, De Reus by Stewie1980, on Flickr

My first (but still only) photo that is published! 


Folder Jan Linders Gennep by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## matt.perth

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5377006627/in/photostream/


----------



## WesleyL8




----------



## booxmiis

*Basílica de Guadalupe, Mexico City.*


----------



## yash777

A few more from me!













Yash


----------



## WesleyL8




----------



## bradwhey

DSC_ 0842 on PHOTOBUCKET http://s524.photobucket.com/albums/cc325/bradwhey/?action=view&current=DSC_0842.jpg


----------



## kazetuner




----------



## bradwhey

Sunset at Manila bay


----------



## Michonej




----------



## WesleyL8




----------



## SaltlandUnited




----------



## patlite_boy

The Capital, UAE


----------



## booxmiis

*Mexican Air Force, Pilatus PC-7 during Mexican Independence Bicentennial parade.*


----------



## Thibxl

Hello









_Paris, XVIIe, 27.01.11_


----------



## anmolksharma

fantastic photographs


----------



## sidney_jec

View from outside my apartment










CC:Myself

(read the updated rule just now )


----------



## booxmiis

*Fly on the wall. Mexico City.*

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
*By Me.*


----------



## sidney_jec

Some macros after a looooong time














































CC: Myself


----------



## Elijah Baley

*Martigues *

_From me _


----------



## Dukljanka

*Summer in Puglia*









Taken by me


----------



## swyftie

sidney_jec said:


> dont get me wrong here but these images have been HDRed to a point of being a little comical. a little less editing and would have been great.


I'm from Birmingham....it needs a LOT of editing to look good


----------



## lkiller123

sidney_jec said:


> dont get me wrong here but these images have been HDRed to a point of being a little comical. a little less editing and would have been great.


I think *swyftie*'s HDR look at least a bit natural, he just needs to tone it down a bit on the panorama.

Are you referring to *minneapolis-uptown*? Personally I think his picture is WAYYYY overdone, the composition is real nice on the photo but the sky is just wayy too much to take.


----------



## matt.perth

*Perth, Western Australia*









By matt austen @ flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5440522278/









By matt austen @ flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5440756858/


----------



## juan9463

very nice pics thanks for sharing....kay:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Byron Bay, Australia*


----------



## sidney_jec

lkiller123 said:


> I think *swyftie*'s HDR look at least a bit natural, he just needs to tone it down a bit on the panorama.
> 
> Are you referring to *minneapolis-uptown*? Personally I think his picture is WAYYYY overdone, the composition is real nice on the photo but the sky is just wayy too much to take.


yup I was talking about the pics in his post. the city looks alien.

PS: you got some nice pics in your flickr account (blankfaces aka myself  )


----------



## anmolksharma

fantastic pics, enjoyed a lot.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

sidney_jec said:


> dont get me wrong here but these images have been HDRed to a point of being a little comical. a little less editing and would have been great.


thanks for the feedback. i do still have the original exposures save somewhere so i can retry it

how about this one? still too much?


----------



## yash777

Sunset in Chicago today. --> http://goo.gl/rwAgu (Hi-res)

Yash


----------



## lkiller123

sidney_jec said:


> yup I was talking about the pics in his post. the city looks alien.
> 
> PS: you got some nice pics in your flickr account (blankfaces aka myself  )


Thank you, just added as contact mate 



minneapolis-uptown said:


> thanks for the feedback. i do still have the original exposures save somewhere so i can retry it
> 
> how about this one? still too much?


This one is just right, I love it.:cheers:


----------



## sidney_jec

minneapolis-uptown said:


> thanks for the feedback. i do still have the original exposures save somewhere so i can retry it
> 
> how about this one? still too much?


yepp this ones better. 

But overall I am ont a fan of HDRs so they don't generally look insanely attractive to me.


----------



## sidney_jec

lkiller123 said:


> Thank you, just added as contact mate


:cheers:


----------



## booxmiis

*Nuevo León State offices in Mexico city.*
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
*By Me.*


----------



## dixtat

Diagonal Avenue the Agbar Tower and the Sagrada Família, Barcelona. By me:


----------



## yash777

Some shots from the Auto Show in Chicago















A Corvette's engine:



My personal favourite:
Makes a good wallpaper for my monitor 



Yash


----------



## i_am_hydrogen




----------



## booxmiis

*Bridge, Mexico City's International Airport.*


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

Havana, Cuba:


----------



## nurko7000

Drina - pogled sa Bilješke stijene by Polexia Nurkin, on Flickr

Polexia Nurkin on Facebook


----------



## booxmiis

*Zócalo, Mexico City.

By Me*


----------



## zimi123

Sachticky, Slovakia
by me


----------



## Rodel

The Chocolate Hills of Bohol Island in the Philippines


----------



## hypnotoad




----------



## horrerbaba

really a good thread... i love this tread and all the pictures... thank you for sharing all the pics.


----------



## sidney_jec

yash777 said:


> Cloud Gate | Chicago
> 
> f/22 30s ISO 100
> cc:Me
> 
> Cheers
> Yash


Wonderful photo yash. what lens did you use?


----------



## Rocky031

*Pedestrian bridge,Osijek,Croatia*


----------



## yash777

sidney_jec said:


> Wonderful photo yash. what lens did you use?


Thanks! Used the kit lens i.e 18-55. Hate it but this came out good.


----------



## Feleru*

yash777 said:


> Thanks! Used the kit lens i.e 18-55. Hate it but this came out good.


Wow para es lentecito de tan poca luz hacer esa toma de noche , es bastante rescatable.


----------



## wald el bled

Hello  this is my city (Constantine Algeria) By me


----------



## sidney_jec

yash777 said:


> Thanks! Used the kit lens i.e 18-55. Hate it but this came out good.


oh ok



Rocky031 said:


> *Pedestrian bridge,Osijek,Croatia*


:applause: brilliant photo man!!



wald el bled said:


> Hello  this is my city (Constantine Algeria) By me


point out your home or else I wont believe you


----------



## Rocky031

I love making panorama photos,this is one of my favorite 

One of few railway bridges in my home town,Osijek,Croatia


----------



## Mr. Benq

Hello everyone. I've never post here but I liked the forum. I personally love the picture of urban type, but also many times I like nature.

This night photography I did two months ago. It is the small town where I live.


"M & SJM" por [dbp], en Flickr

Greetings...


----------



## jagiron

my first photo in skycrepercity


----------



## booxmiis

*Monument to Columbus, Mexico City.

by: Me.*


----------



## enhenyero

Manila Bay Sunset, Philippines


----------



## ingeni

Iaşi,Romania








http://img34.imageshack.us/i/iasicetatuia1.jpg/


----------



## yash777

Yash


----------



## haikiller11

Mine


----------



## sidney_jec

The cherry blossom festival kicked off in Washington DC which marks the beginning of the much awaited spring season


Cherry Blossomed by Blank Faces, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Pictures are a little old, from 2007, but the landscape is still picturesque



















It's the village my mother grew up, located somewhere here:
+47° 8' 50.66", +23° 41' 32.88"


----------



## lkiller123

@SO143, love the second photo! Are they edited?


----------



## SO143

lkiller123 said:


> @SO143, love the second photo! Are they edited?


hno: all my pictures are original :yes: 

I like your 2nd pic too it gives me a bit freaky feeling because of those bulls :lol: but i mean it in a good way, like excitement :cheers:


----------



## SaltlandUnited

Twentekanaal bij Bornerbroek


----------



## cinxxx

SO143 said:


> hno: all my pictures are original :yes:
> 
> I like your 2nd pic too it gives me a bit freaky feeling because of those bulls :lol: but i mean it in a good way, like excitement :cheers:


You mean my picture? 
They are some sort of buffalo, we call them "bivol". 
They are not violent, you can walk along them safely.
Also they give very good fat milk (but much less quantity then cows give).

---

Here another one from me, Palic Lake, Serbia


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SO143

^ yup i mean your 2nd pic which is so nice, i love that sorta natural shot but where was it taken again? thanks


----------



## cinxxx

SO143 said:


> ^ yup i mean your 2nd pic which is so nice, i love that sorta natural shot but where was it taken again? thanks


The village is called Băbdiu, it's here:
http://goo.gl/maps/gXnj

This one is from my home city, Timișoara:


----------



## sidney_jec

SO143 said:


> hno: all my pictures are original :yes:


editing is not a sin


----------



## SO143

sidney_jec said:


> editing is not a sin


Sorry, i don't understand your meaning hno:

@cinxxx your picture :bow:


----------



## eccentricy

A few city shots I've taken over the years...

Auckland, New Zealand

















Budapest, Hungary









































Hong Kong, China

























Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia









Prague, Czezh Republic









Shanghai, China









Vienna, Austria

















Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## SO143

^ Great postcards photos :uh:


----------



## lkiller123

Loved the collection eccentricy.


----------



## SO143

first test by my new FS37 camera :yes:


----------



## lkiller123

Latest shot, click in pic then view on black :

Shanghai | Tour Ship along the Bund by lkiller123, on Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## sidney_jec

^^lovely


----------



## sidney_jec

SO143 said:


> Sorry, i don't understand your meaning hno:


Just that its alright to edit the photographs.


----------



## SO143

^ Thx :cheers2:


----------



## Artemida

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alena-estella/view/425148/]







[/url][/URL]


----------



## Artemida

[URL="http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alena-estella/view/425150/]







[/url][/URL]


----------



## yash777

lamarfrancois said:


> From a recent trip to Sheffield:


Lovely photos mate!


----------



## mr.hanoi

Christchurch NZ


----------



## SO143




----------



## JorelSCS

*LA PAZ - B O L I V I A*


----------



## Cloverbot




----------



## stewie1980

Surviving toilets


Nijmegen, Kanaalstraat by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Nijmegen, Kanaalstraat by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec

Newton, MA


----------



## Hudsonq

*Life in the backyard*


----------



## vicanderson

booxmiis said:


> *Caja de Agua, Chapultepec. Mexico City.*


Love this photo ... what an awesome combination of old and new ...


----------



## diskojoe

shes buying it by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

blackdress by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
shadow guy by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Somewhere in London, don't know the name of this place










This tree is just next to my house


----------



## booxmiis

*Metrobús station. Mexico City.

By: Me*


----------



## Ni3lS

Grote Markt by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## tomis3




----------



## azzuracapri

I like the cat pic licking the ice cone. Great colors!


----------



## SO143




----------



## minneapolis-uptown




----------



## minneapolis-uptown




----------



## yash777

Here's one I took on Halloween 2009 in Chicago

A bit oversaturated but I liked the result so sharing it here


----------



## durexxx

Just been on a trip to Budapest:


Soaring eagle by durexxx2006, on Flickr


Szechenyi Lancid by durexxx2006, on Flickr


Budapest palace by durexxx2006, on Flickr


soldiers at heroes square, Budapest by durexxx2006, on Flickr


----------



## IanNunes

Belém - Brazil


----------



## kalabaw

From Ottawa, Canada

IMGP0126 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## konik93

OK, few from me 

Gliwice, Poland

































































































Skrzyczne


----------



## konik93

Dresden, Germany









Baden-Baden, Germany









Macedonia

























Vienna, Austria









Canazei, Italy


----------



## sidney_jec

^^some breathtaking pics there!!


----------



## hypnotoad

great pics konik93,


----------



## Artemida

«Абрикос» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida

«Аллея» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida

«Природа» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida

«Лилии» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida

«Скоро снава все будет в зелени ))» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## golden_eagle

Malalison Island, Culasi, Antique, Philippines


----------



## golden_eagle

Guisi Beach, Guimaras Island, Philippines


----------



## Scba

Koi and reflections










Coming up to say hi


----------



## SO143

^^ Wonderful!!! I love pets, birds, fish and other animals :hug: here is my dog :yes:


----------



## DonKristoffo

Stargard - Poland


----------



## DonKristoffo

Western Pomerania - Poland


----------



## DonKristoffo

Western Pomerania - Poland


----------



## DonKristoffo

Western Pomerania - Poland


----------



## golden_eagle

Mt. Napulak, Igbaras, Iloilo, Philippines


----------



## Ni3lS

Please people! Use the BBcode for Flickr photos!!


----------



## Scba

Pure color


----------



## SO143

^^ Beautiful


----------



## TodoValladolid.com




----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

I set the white balance to 'incandescent' when taking the photo and got this beautiful blue colour.


----------



## SO143




----------



## s.p.hansen

Beck Street (the north industrial side of town): Salt Lake City, Utah 


warmspringspark1 by sphansen47, on Flickr



warmspringspark2 by sphansen47, on Flickr



warmspringspark3 by sphansen47, on Flickr


----------



## golden_eagle

Nogas Island, Anini-y, Antique, Philippines


----------



## ingeni

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/picture004km.jpg/


----------



## ra.one

Very very nice photos.
I liked it a lot.


----------



## booxmiis

*Cathedral, Mexico City.*


----------



## stewie1980

Taken in Wageningen, Netherlands


Wageningen, Markt by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Wageningen, Heerenstraat Theater by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Wageningen, Stadsbrink by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

Cologne Cathedral Square by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Eins4

That Cathedral is amazing.


----------



## SO143

Southampton Civic Centre


----------



## bixby

fjl307 said:


>


Wow Great What a picture imagination


----------



## Andrei_ROu

Feldioara, Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Siriu Lake, Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Paclele Mari, Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Covasna, Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Road to Saint Ana Lake, Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saint Ana Lake, Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gyilkos lake, Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Road between Miercurea Ciuc and Piatra Neamt , Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

SO143 said:


> Southampton Civic Centre


I love evening photos with such a light.
Currently my camera is broken, so I post a photo of my cat:


----------



## spongeg




----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Tatry mountains, Poland


----------



## rastaman.singh1990

Nice collection


----------



## booxmiis

*Cineteca Nacional, Mexico City.*


----------



## sidney_jec

took out my camera out for a ride after a looooong time. took some macros.

Nikon D90
Nikkor 50mm 1.8D





































*The Butterfly Effect*


----------



## up_mc

*Miag-ao Church*
*Iloilo, Philippines*


----------



## altmmar89

*macro bee*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5682349233/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5682917182/in/photostream/


----------



## altmmar89

*macro bee*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89


----------



## Ni3lS

View from Plaza de Castilla by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

View from Casa de Campo by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


Plaza de España by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## anthonySE1

Tower of London








Potters Fields and Tower Bridge London SE1


----------



## OldBoy137

Sharpy by Phеnom, on Flickr

Sharpy by Phеnom, on Flickr

A skin of the bricks by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

Templo de Debod by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

Facades by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*PLEASE CHECK OUT MORE PICTURES*


----------



## Vaklston

Wow!! Guys your pics are... :drool:... No words to describe...

I have some too... But those are not so great as yours...

These are from my city, Valencia Venezuela... I hope you like it




































































































Zurich Mini-Tower xd














































I love this pic, because the WTC is behind




























And this photos were taking in September...





































I know, I know, my pics have no quality... That's because I have no camera yet, so all of those pics were taking with my phone


----------



## SO143

anthonySE1 said:


> Potters Fields and Tower Bridge London SE1


Didn't realise there is a cute little garden near tower bridge  

You took this pic with your new camera? Looks sharp though, pretty good mate


----------



## Ni3lS

Rotterdam @ 50mm by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


Along the Maas by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

Amazing pics!

Some of mine... In Margarita, Venezuela.




























And in Caracas, Venezuela




























And this:










And later, I'll post pics from Old Caracas taking by me, of course... ... Some day xd...


----------



## Ni3lS

edit


----------



## Ni3lS

Across the Bridge by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## booxmiis

*Temple I, Gran Jaguar. Tikal, Guatemala.*


----------



## Ni3lS

From last night, may 25th:


ROTTERDAM: MY CITY by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


Rotterdam Night Lights by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

:applause: Outstanding shots, i am literally inspired by your night photography.

BTW, this city's skyline is a lot getting better and better year by year and i reckon this is one of the most beautiful cityscapes in Europe.


----------



## Arrrgh

SO143 said:


> :applause: Outstanding shots, i am literally inspired by your night photography.
> 
> BTW, this city's skyline is a lot getting better and better year by year and i reckon this is one of the most beautiful cityscapes in Europe.


That's so true, Rotterdam is getting better every year!

A construction pic I took a while ago in my hometown.


Spiegel by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## altmmar89

*Flower*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5682932990/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Cerises

^^Beautiful pictures everyone! :cheers:


----------



## jarek7913

Łódź - Poland
































Iłża - Poland









Hallstatt - Ausrtia

















archaeological sites - in the morning


----------



## OldBoy137

Nice reflection by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## stewie1980

Nijmegen, Vasim by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## anthonySE1




----------



## stewie1980

About 30 minutes ago an old airplane flew over:


Antonov An-2, Deutsche Lufthansa DM-SKL by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## WesleyL8

Estação Dom Bosco por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## Sir Costa

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sunset in my city couple years ago


----------



## WesleyL8

PICT0668 por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## johnbriner

Hey! great shot! Looking at it, seems like it feels great to be there! I like the lights! Thumbs up for capturing this setting! Perfect setting! Keep it up!


----------



## Comeliness

Cherry Blossoms & the Jefferson Memorial in Washington, D.C.


----------



## altmmar89

*NYC*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5764108096/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5764112476/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5764100996/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Amrafel

Bratislava riverfront


----------



## sidney_jec

Went on a trip to Marthas Vineyard near Boston on the much awaited long weekend

some pics from the trip


This was (awe)some view from the ferry 










Reaching Oak Bluff - on the island





































A flying snake 










Some shots from the place we stayed





































Some shots during the night




























Coming back to Boston

The mighty MIT










Harvard Business School


----------



## sidney_jec

"With a cigarette in my hand.. by Blank Faces, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

Het Witte Huis by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


The Red Apple by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## vanhenriik




----------



## mr.hanoi

Hanoi -Vietnam
*Đường Phạm Văn Đồng*








*Khu Đô thị Ciputra*
















*Công Viên Hoà Bình *


----------



## kiligoland

*JINAN CHINA*


----------



## SO143

I have realised that most Asian cities have this sort of sky colour is that because of air pollution? A lot of smog man!


----------



## booxmiis

*Southern Acropolis, Tikal. Guatemala.*


----------



## Yuzzer

http://www.urbika.com/imgs/projects/large/1487_regatta-residential-suites.jpg
Regatta residential suites from Jakarta


----------



## wald el bled

Taken today by me 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## la wood




----------



## renzhee

i love you photos!!!!!!!!!!wonderful..................


----------



## OldBoy137

House Number 128 by Phеnom, on Flickr

Two Knights Sculpture by Phеnom, on Flickr

Pigeon and a flower by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright

Four valves by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess

Up in Scotland a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## OldBoy137

Beautiful building by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright

Post-Post CS, part 3 by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Flowers by Phеnom, on Flickr

Flowers and a ship by Phеnom, on Flickr

Beautiful Building by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## io_bg

Bourgas, Bulgaria


----------



## MoreOrLess

My first effort at the wounderful world of macros/flower porn...


----------



## mr.hanoi

Hanoi -Vietnam


----------



## mr.hanoi

Hanoi -Vietnam


----------



## altmmar89

*Teotihuacan, Mexico*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855308161/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855861560/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855887042/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855890304/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855894022/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855908874/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## imaginas

From Acropolis Rally 2011 "Rally of Gods"

Federico Villagra (ARG) S.S 14 Agioi Theodori









Jari-Mati Latvala (FIN) S.S 2 "Elatia"


----------



## OldBoy137

Public Block Sovremennik by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## kolak




----------



## stewie1980

This morning I made some photos when I was biking to my work (arround 5:45 AM)

Every morning I see this young rabbit on the same spot. For me the reason to take my camera with me today. Normally he/she sits still when I pass. Now I walked very slowly towards it. Offcourse he/she jumped away! 

Friday morning by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Friday morning by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Friday morning by Stewie1980, on Flickr

A bit further I saw another rabbit. This one wasn't affraid of me at all!

European rabbit by Stewie1980, on Flickr

And yes, after these photos I had to hurry to work! haha


----------



## Mariano_

nice pics!


----------



## AmstelBright

Watching, waiting... by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## printing.host

BuffCity said:


>


Hi, cool .. !! Buffalo having wings


----------



## Cerises

Great pics everyone! And those bunnies are just too cute. That last one probably didn't move because it was petrified! :lol:


----------



## OldBoy137

Lion and Lantern 1882 by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## MillerTime

*Minneapolis Summer Sky*


----------



## anthonySE1

Amazing what you see rowing up the Thames in London at 11am on the 1st of July.
Maori war canoe.


----------



## booxmiis

*An historic but modern parade. Mexico City.*


----------



## OldBoy137

Cats by Phеnom, on Flickr

House on Pushkinskaya Street by Phеnom, on Flickr

House on Pushkinskaya Street by Phеnom, on Flickr

Lion and Squirrel Sculpture by Phеnom, on Flickr

Clock by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## anthonySE1




----------



## OldBoy137

Called it "Ugly Whale"

Ugly Whale by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## altmmar89

*squirrel*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5772778611/sizes/l/in/set-72157626835083914/


----------



## la wood

*the true north strong and free*


----------



## haldcottingham

That's a wonderful shot with the cats!


----------



## OldBoy137

Rostov-on-Don, Russia. Downtown.

Rostov-on-Don Skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don Skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr
Some interesting small shops

Small Trade Centre by Phеnom, on Flickr

Small Trade Centre by Phеnom, on Flickr

Small Trade Centre by Phеnom, on Flickr
Old & Modern

Old & Modern by Phеnom, on Flickr
Cafe

Cafe by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## anthonySE1




----------



## nowhere2be2

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darkerkiller




----------



## photomakers

Tulsa skyline aerial picture.









Tulsa skyline aerial from a helicopter









Tulsa skyline night picture









Tulsa skyline looking north.









Tulsa skyline showing the Tulsa BOK Center


----------



## cliffordstoll

Coll place ... I am really enjoying here ..


----------



## OldBoy137

*Rostov-on-Don, Russia
Downtown. 7.07.11*

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr
Riverside-Don

Riverside-Don by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr
Olymp Towers

Olymp Towers & Rostov-on-Don skyline by Phеnom, on Flickr
Stachki Avenue Bridge

Rostov-on-Don bridge on Stachki Avenue by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don bridge on Stachki Avenue by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don bridge on Stachki Avenue by Phеnom, on Flickr
Rostov-on-Don Railway Station

Rostov-on-Don Railway Station by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## darkerkiller

http://membres.multimania.fr/mitchbucannon/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2819


----------



## gamehyeu.com

Goood, thanks for u sharing!


----------



## fabster4444

*My latest shot at Flickr:*



Antonov Airlines - Antonov An-124-100-150 Ruslan (UR-82072) by Fabster3333, on Flickr

Original size (1920 x 1080) Here


Cheers!


f.


----------



## anthonySE1

Planes, trains and automobiles, ships, taxis, canoes. Fantastic photos.
You can travel the world on this thread.


----------



## OldBoy137

Berries by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Benq

Panoramic view of the city of Bilbao (Spain).
I made it with Photoshop CS3 with a total of nine pictures.
Then I cut it to fit it better.


Bilbao por [dbp], en Flickr


----------



## stewie1980

Appeltern, Sint-Servatiuskerk by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Let me out! I puked!


----------



## booxmiis

*Military parade. Mexican Revolution centennary. November 20th, 2010.
Mexico City.*


----------



## imaginas

No are from cities or landscapes,but i think you like it!!!!

*Acropolis Rally 2011*.

_1st Day S.S2 "Elatia"_




























*3rd Day S.S 14 "Agioi Theodori"*


----------



## OldBoy137

Merzhanovo village on the Azov Sea Coast, Russia
Some streams

Stream by Phеnom, on Flickr

Stream by Phеnom, on Flickr

Stream by Phеnom, on Flickr

Stream by Phеnom, on Flickr
5 kilometres of there, Morskaya Railway Station, North Caucasus Railway Road, around 1293 km of the road. Forsaken children summer camp.
Ruined monument to Lenin

Ruined Lenin Monument by Phеnom, on Flickr

Ruined Lenin Monument by Phеnom, on Flickr

Ruined Lenin Monument by Phеnom, on Flickr
The Station itself

Morskaya Railway Station by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## darkerkiller

http://www.plunder.com/yup-download-83fc354ea9.htm 2945abc45 0712


----------



## nowhere2be2

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## golden_eagle

Malalison Island, Antique, Philippines


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

I was using only a camera with zoom (no telescope or similar things), but shadows are clearly visible.


----------



## altmmar89

*PICS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5773311114/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5931300483/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855803784/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855754970/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855747924/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855730762/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## fullybooked22




----------



## Vaklston

¡Qué buenas fotos altmmar89!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar

Lake Artemesia - Greenbelt/College Park, Maryland by Nieto_Del_Jaguar, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec

Taken yesterday. the noise is cuz of high ISO. didnt have the tripod hno:


----------



## sidney_jec

Taken with a (rented) Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 Nikon mount. brilliantly sharp images. plus the distortion was nearly unnoticeable.


----------



## sidney_jec

Nikon D90
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 taken at 11mm and f/2.8



















An almost failed attempt at capturing stars. again the lack of tripod hurt 











*Some shots of the Prudential Towers and the Christian Science Church in Boston downtown.*


----------



## altmmar89

Woww beatufil pics from everyone ,Vaklston gracias!!, que bueno que te gustaron!


----------



## fullybooked22

I can't post my pics.... so i'll have to share it with this link http://www.thehotelfacts.com/2011/06/10-unique-and-unusual-hotels-in-world.html


----------



## krunica

very nice pictures


----------



## OldBoy137

Girl collecting Flowers by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## WesleyL8




----------



## stewie1980

Mook War Cemetery by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## WesleyL8

PICT0615 por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Watch Tower by Phеnom, on Flickr

Thorny Flower by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## booxmiis

*Basílica / La Villa subway station
Mexico City.*


----------



## blanco82

very good


----------



## stewie1980

Heuvels bij Mook by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland

IMG_9465 by skiligo, on Flickr


----------



## o0ink




----------



## stewie1980

Four Day Marches festivities, Nijmegen, Netherlands
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Four_Days_Marches_Nijmegen

Tuesday evening,
Fireworkshow


Nijmegen, Vierdaagsefeesten 2011 by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Nijmegen, Vierdaagsefeesten 2011 by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Nijmegen, Vierdaagsefeesten 2011 by Stewie1980, on Flickr

A performance by a Abba tribute band


Nijmegen, Vierdaagsefeesten 2011 by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Nijmegen, Vierdaagsefeesten 2011 by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## walkermark

sidney_jec said:


> 2945abc45 0727
> Prudential Center - Beantown by Blank Faces, on android tablets Flickr


Great photo,how can it be so beautiful in the night?!


----------



## booxmiis

*Eje Central avenue, Mexico City.*


----------



## OldBoy137

Mercedez in mall Horizont by Phеnom, on Flickr

Children playing in the fountain by Phеnom, on Flickr

Gorky Park Sculpture by Phеnom, on Flickr

Monument to a foundation of Soviet Government by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## anthonySE1

*London Bridge*








*Tower Bridge*








*Photography exhibition by City Hall (More London)*









*Smugglers on the Thames!*


----------



## Balkanada

Toronto


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm Sweden :cheers:










Falsterbo Sweden :banana::banana:


----------



## OldBoy137

Rostov-on-Don skyline painting by Phеnom, on Flickr

Fish by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## Ratlegs

Passageway in Meknes, Morocco by TamaraM., on Flickr


Vans by TamaraM., on Flickr


Plain White T's by TamaraM., on Flickr


----------



## anthonySE1

*Monument to the Great Fire of London 1666*








*Which started in a bakery in Pudding Lane*


----------



## OldBoy137

Some Kind of Monster by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Funny door by Phеnom, on Flickr

Honey here by Phеnom, on Flickr

Strange glassy building by Phеnom, on Flickr

Funny coloured house by Phеnom, on Flickr

House on Petrovskaya Street by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## Artemida

*Анапа, Краснодарский край*

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## Artemida

«Парк» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## cinxxx

Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## 1ajs




----------



## OldBoy137

Nice building by Phеnom, on Flickr

Nice castle facade by Phеnom, on Flickr

Two rubber ducks by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## anthonySE1




----------



## booxmiis

*Condominio Insurgentes, Mexico City.*


----------



## OldBoy137

Blue lights trail by Phеnom, on Flickr

Lenin's Monumet by Phеnom, on Flickr

Atelier sign by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Green light trail (many people had a green light glowing neck-lass, that was captured moving)


Grüne Nacht Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

Wow anthonySE1... Your second pic, ¿What city is that?, ¿London? Is gorgeous :drool:


----------



## anthonySE1

Cheers, all taken in the City of London otherwise known as 'the square mile'.
*Minster Court EC3*


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## AmstelBright

Warships in Amsterdam, 2008 by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova

Perast


----------



## OldBoy137

Victory Monument by Phеnom, on Flickr

Nice facade by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## booxmiis

*Museo del Estanquillo, Mexico City.*


----------



## pinkpanther

explosion by bdebaca, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova

Perast,Montenegro


----------



## Prahova

Kotor


----------



## Prahova

cats


----------



## OldBoy137

Pinocchio(Buratino) statue by Phеnom, on Flickr

Mall "City Center" by Phеnom, on Flickr

Fountain by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova

Kotor,Crna Gora


----------



## Artemida

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## LAMPAŠ8

Osijek-Croatia


----------



## Aan

Older photo from Zizhuyuan park, Beijing


----------



## alexandros1984




----------



## up_mc

*Centris Walk*
*Quezon City, Philippines*


----------



## OldBoy137

Garages in Rostov-on-Don by Phеnom, on Flickr

Garages in Rostov-on-Don by Phеnom, on Flickr

Garages in Rostov-on-Don by Phеnom, on Flickr

Garages in Rostov-on-Don by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## jhojan

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jagiron




----------



## WesleyL8

Siemens 3000 se aproximando de Comandante Sampaio por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


Séries 2070 e 3000 em General Miguel Costa por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


Francorail 5000 correndo pra Carapicuiba por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## galloelprimo

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59907291

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4338670



> By galloelprimo


----------



## OldBoy137

Some kind of art by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## Jayayess1190

30 sec exposure, first time ever taking a shot like this:

Christmas Lights by jayayess1190, on Flickr


----------



## ceeznic pirate

Moon by Bonevlion, on Flickr

Canon SX30 IS


----------



## kolak

ex-h5


----------



## up_mc

*Old Woman from Banaue, Ifugao
Philippines*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Strasbourg, France*









By me


----------



## WesleyL8

*Station Santo Amaro, Metro*


Santo Amaro por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr

Station Santo Amaro, CPTM (train metropolitan) 


Santo Amaro - CPTM por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## saikit

First time posting pictures on this forum. This is from my summer Asian trip to Phuket. 










Sea Otters from the Phuket Zoo - see more from my blog


----------



## minneapolis-uptown




----------



## Martin88

Edinburgh


----------



## thewallpart6

Batu Caves by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


Batu Caves by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


Batu Caves by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## galloelprimo

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55734994


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44138839


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50704252


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44135304


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44136791


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59874194


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46194942


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47892363


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49149769


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53611789


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52585938


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58258276


----------



## Suspended Scaffolds

*Suspended Scaffold*


----------



## lophophora




----------



## AmstelBright

Two buildings, five lamps, one bird by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## wald el bled




----------



## RallyOz19

Claisebrook Inlet by clavain1, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Sunset by Phеnom, on Flickr

Typical Russian field by Phеnom, on Flickr

Typical Russian field by Phеnom, on Flickr

Russian wilderness by Phеnom, on Flickr

Russian wilderness by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec




----------



## sidney_jec




----------



## lkiller123

LFA by lkiller123, on Flickr


----------



## Stockwell

Mérida Cathedral, México.


----------



## johnson0007

Hi !
What a nice image of child is ! This is beautiful child. I like the child image of child. have you any more.
Weekend Getaways From Delhi


----------



## lophophora

vienna:


----------



## haikiller11

taken by me


----------



## WesleyL8

Vista do mirante de Paranapiacaba por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess

Sunrise in the Cotswolds this morning...


----------



## chikobestia

*Cusco by me​*


----------



## pabloprato

Sierras Grandes, Córdoba, Argentina. 2011/02.


----------



## adschi

Untitled by adschi, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

LFA, take two by lkiller123, on Flickr


----------



## RallyOz19

Resting Dragon by clavain1, on Flickr


----------



## lophophora




----------



## Sublimaze

*O'ahu*


Koko Crater by G Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## carlsant

i_am_hydrogen said:


> Sometimes, you take a shot you feel like sharing. Here's the thread to do so.
> 
> I'll start it off. Here's my niece, Maddie.


very nice shot!!! very classic!!!


----------



## carlsant

Sublimaze said:


> Koko Crater by G Morrow, on Flickr


nice view.. I will make this my desktop background


----------



## carlsant

very interesting subject.. dragonfly


----------



## carlsant

one of my ideal and dream cars


----------



## pokeryanist




----------



## laduchessa

jaja hay fotos muy jocosas!1


----------



## konik93

Macedonia


----------



## konik93

Macedonia II













































































































Thessaloniki, Greece


----------



## konik93

Gliwice, Poland









































































 *My gallery on Facebook*


----------



## MoreOrLess

Haresfield Beacon in the Cotswolds, UK


----------



## adamMa

Drohiczyn - Polska Podlasie


----------



## adamMa

Polska -- Warszawa


----------



## lophophora




----------



## lophophora




----------



## Ders453

Cay.


----------



## SO143




----------



## Ders453

Cay


----------



## MoreOrLess

Calais Docklands


----------



## manhuelofspain

mediterranean costa azahar, spain



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

Uploaded with ImageShack.us mediterranean costa azahar. spain


----------



## manhuelofspain

mediterranean costa azahar, spain

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

mediterranean costa azahar, costa Valencia, spain.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

mediterranean costa azahar, spain, January 3



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SASH

8 planes in a Line!


----------



## SASH

Alien head!


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia "huerta"



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, aerial view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

Turia river in Bugarra (Valencia, spain)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

Lliria Church (prov. Valencia, spain)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

Uploaded with ImageShack.us Nules beach spain


----------



## Ders453




----------



## sarimanok

taken yesterday


----------



## Aerolineas




----------



## adamMa




----------



## Arrrgh

Palacio da Pena by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Wonderful Indonesia

*BUKITTINGGI-INDONESIA*



Wonderful Indonesia said:


>





Wonderful Indonesia said:


>


FROM : BUKITTINGGI , INDONESIA :cheers:


----------



## kalt

It's me, freezing my butt off next to the lake waiting for good lighting.

Table Rock Sunrise by Cold417, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

St.Louis at day&night same spot at the top of the arch *_*


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## lisaalex

Good Stuff !! ..




Web Design|E-Commerce Development|Open Source Web Development


----------



## alket83

Lorik Cana & Karim Benzema


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

18 karat gold









bad girlfriend


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

Thun ,Switzerland


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## jabroni




----------



## alket83

Rome


----------



## alket83

Venezia


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

Fox Theatre, St.Louis


----------



## alket83




----------



## Comeliness

Photo was taken at Smithsonian Institution Building (the Castle) in Washington, D.C.


----------



## alvse

Skyworks 2012 by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

Durrës, Albania


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## Thibxl

_Paris, 22.01.12_ - New Pictures of Paris









_Lyon, 30.01.12_ - New Pictures of Lyon


----------



## io_bg

Click on both to view them in 500px


----------



## SASH

AmstelBright said:


> Airways by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Nice!


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## manhuelofspain

Spain mediterranean coast


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

spain Nules costa


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## alket83

Venezia


----------



## alket83

Durres Albania


----------



## alket83

^^


----------



## alket83

^^


----------



## alket83




----------



## manhuelofspain

Albalat (Valencia, spain)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stewie1980

Today during my break from work. Near Nijmegen, Netherlands.


February 3rd 2012, -5C and snow by Stewie1980, on Flickr


February 3rd 2012, -5C and snow by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## alket83

Cobra Helicopter


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

Click It or Ticket


----------



## alket83




----------



## manhuelofspain

Tuéjar (Valencia), spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AmstelBright

My first serious moon shot:


Sphere by AmstelBright, on Flickr

taken with an Olympus E-PL1 camera and Hanimex 200mm f/3.3 lens + tripod. Even with 400mm equivalent focal length I had to do some serious cropping - 943x943 pixels is all there is left...


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## SaltlandUnited

Finally winter in Holland! Like here in Almelo:


----------



## manhuelofspain

Uploaded with ImageShack.us Paterna (cuevas), spain


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

Bern


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## haux

Moonrise by raptoralex, on Flickr


----------



## Thibxl

_Atomium, 06.02.12_ - Other Picture of this Album









_Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Bruxelles, 06.02.12_ - Other Picture of this Album


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

Bern


----------



## alket83

Frozen lake St. Louis


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

Leke Thun ,Switzerland


----------



## alket83

Venice


----------



## MoreOrLess

Alot of nice pics but the thread title is "photo's you've taken", not "every single photo you've ever taken".


----------



## alket83

:dj:
I'll keep it in mind


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

St. Louis


----------



## alket83

Thun









Neuchatel


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## manhuelofspain

*Gestalgar , spain*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Godella, Valencia, spain*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Toràs, Castellon, spain*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## adamMa




----------



## alket83

^^ Nice shot


----------



## alket83

Sicily


----------



## alket83

Bern


----------



## alket83

St. Louis


----------



## alket83

^^ Thx 
The camera that I used to take that photo was a Canon Rebel T2i and I took it at the St. Louis Zoo 

Neuchatel


----------



## adamMa

Warszawa & Winter


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

One of the best paint jobs I've seen from up close


----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83




----------



## alket83

Happy Valentine :banana:


----------



## haux

A man and his rose by raptoralex, on Flickr


----------



## smfarazm..

*My Pakistan By Me*


----------



## alket83

Forest Park St. Louis


----------



## AW-d

*Buses in Edinburgh, Scotland*










http://www.arunasworld.com/buses-in-edinburgh/


----------



## AmstelBright

Somewhere in Ecuador:


Finished swimming by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## masha sharapovah




----------



## masha sharapovah




----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## stewie1980

Weurt (Gld) by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright

Quito, Ecuador:


Changing of the guards by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess

Loch Assynt, Scotland


----------



## AW-d

Window Cleaners in Tampere, Finland


----------



## AmstelBright

Basílica del Voto Nacional, Quito, Ecuador


Twin paradox by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## AW-d

*European Hedgehog*


----------



## ChErGi




----------



## manhuelofspain

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Valencia "Cabanyal" typical houses


----------



## alket83




----------



## lyy741

here's a really funny picture of my friend kaitlyn.


----------



## SaltlandUnited




----------



## vikkie007

Hi !
That's very nice the baby image given by you. I want to upload the picture but I am not able to do this. will you give me any idea about this?
rafting in rishikesh


----------



## bostonparkplaza

Kind of funny, they only light the side that faces the street (the rest of the area is walled off from the streets). I'd love to get a shot from the "great lawn" at night, as that's a much better side of the building.


----------



## Mr. Benq

Very spanish, isn't it?


Bull por [dbp], en Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

^^Indeed.

Typical dutch?


----------



## eccentricy

*Spring flowers in Suzhou, China*


----------



## diskojoe

yeah by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess

View from Ravello on the Amalfi coast.










View over Bomerano where I was staying...


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## manhuelofspain

Benimaclet (Valencia), spain. Original houses.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Here are some my pics..
Snow this winter

















Sunset in my city


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Flowers


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

I like cars :cheers: and here a few:lol:

Ferrari California









Ford Mustang









Lancia Delta Integrale Evoluzione HF









Range Rover Sport


----------



## PlatesMontenegro




----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Here are a couple of my pics of my city Bar in Montenegro :cheers:


----------



## PlatesMontenegro




----------



## red_jasper




----------



## Gouveia




----------



## red_jasper




----------



## altmmar89

*Shanghai*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/7071046207/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/7071051199/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/6924975628/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

altmmar89 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/7071046207/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/7071051199/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/6924975628/sizes/c/in/photostream/


Wow, great pics!:applause:


----------



## altmmar89

*More Pics*

^^ thanks for your comments Plates.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/6924987504/sizes/l/in/set-72157629801009843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/7071058825/sizes/l/in/set-72157629801009843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/6924983114/sizes/c/in/set-72157629801009843/


----------



## PlatesMontenegro




----------



## red_jasper




----------



## PlatesMontenegro

^^ You can see the moon, great!kay:


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## myararat04

*near Dogubeyazit, Turkey*








other my photos
http://www.panoramio.com/user/3045487


----------



## red_jasper

PlatesMontenegro said:


> ^^ You can see the moon, great!kay:


:hi: thank you


----------



## aldrich03

*Mating Season*


----------



## aldrich03

*Sprouting*


----------



## aldrich03

*end of tunnel*


----------



## aldrich03

*Sages*


----------



## aldrich03

*Black Leprechaun*


----------



## aldrich03

*Hidden Silhouette*


----------



## bataxbond

*Grasshopper*


----------



## bataxbond

*Red Pepper*


----------



## bataxbond

*Tomato 1*


----------



## bataxbond

*Tomato 2*


----------



## aldrich03

bataxbond said:


>


Ahmm... is this a real Grasshopper..?


----------



## bataxbond

aldrich03 said:


> Ahmm... is this a real Grasshopper..?


Locust exactly.. and this is real not a toy one


----------



## lkiller123

Jaguar X-C16 by lkiller123, on Flickr


----------



## Heludin

Wow, lots of good pictures here

Balboa Park in San Diego, California.


----------



## TheJMP617

*Angeles City, Philippines*


----------



## MoreOrLess

Scuol, Switzerland


----------



## Martín Martínez

TOLUCA CITY, MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesleyL8

*Barueri - São Paulo*


CAF 8000 sob o viaduto dos trabalhadores  por WRSouza, no Flickr


Série 5000, sob o viaduto dos trabalahores por WRSouza, no Flickr


Barueri - São Paulo por WRSouza, no Flickr


Barueri por WRSouza, no Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Some more


----------



## TheJMP617

*BAGUIO CITY, PHILIPPINES
*


----------



## TheJMP617

*ANGELES CITY, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## Davodavo

#1 on Flickr Explore today (8/05/2012).










http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_crespo/7158171942/


----------



## AW-d

*Common Toad - Bufo bufo*


----------



## red_jasper

animated photos of a female ringnecked parakeet climbing up a wire with its beak and claws


----------



## Gouveia

What happens next?


----------



## OldBoy137

Strange Sculpture by Phеnom, on Flickr


River Don by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## diskojoe

Orange El Camino by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright

Puerto del Morro, Ecuador


Harsh life by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

mar en enero! por pretphoto, en Flickr
playa de Nules, spain


----------



## AW-d

*Grove snail*


----------



## rajukk00

what a nice child image this is ! It's very good boy image.
damdama lake


----------



## MoreOrLess

My dogs playing with a new friend in the woods....


----------



## stewie1980

My hometown 


Nijmegen by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## diskojoe

beer goddess1 by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## mottymot_007




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## AmstelBright

Pondering... by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## jalley

i_am_hydrogen said:


> Sometimes, you take a shot you feel like sharing. Here's the thread to do so.
> 
> I'll start it off. Here's my niece, Maddie.


Soooooooooooooooooo Cute... My Sweet heart...


----------



## johnsmith88

*beautiful flower*



Go Ahead Eagles said:


>




How beautiful, What is the name of the flower? I want to print this photo on canvas online.


----------



## AmstelBright

A macaw in the Apenheul Zoo, Apeldoorn, The Netherlands:


RGb by AmstelBright, on Flickr

Taken with an Olympus PEN E-PL1 and Helios 44-2 f/2 58mm lens.


----------



## sidney_jec

Star Trails off the San Diego Harbor by Blank Faces, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Patacona playa, Alboraya (spain)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AmstelBright

Crested Cariama by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## AmstelBright

More lazy... by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## arch ferdz




----------



## arch ferdz




----------



## arch ferdz




----------



## arch ferdz




----------



## Danny.

somebody here is filipino


----------



## Danny.




----------



## balthazar

brch said:


> []


nice!


----------



## AmstelBright

Skyscrapers by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Supertrees by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess

Danny. said:


> @moreoreless
> What SLR did you use?


Canon 550D and a 10-22mm lens, 5 portrait shots linked together with microsoft ICE so your probabley looking at around a 140 degree field of view or more.


----------



## Arda_1923

Lightning / Thunderbolt by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## nikhilkk

As some one said - *A child's smile is always the most honest. It shows their soul and their eyes shine with it. It's almost magical and too contagious that it is impossible not to be lost with it. We grown ups have been too busy that we forgot how to give a true smile the way children does. *

https://www.facebook.com/AmbitionsIndia


----------



## SaltlandUnited

_Zandvoort aan Zee - the Netherlands_


----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## alymariephotography




----------



## SaltlandUnited

_Zoutelande_


----------



## *GoldFish*

First post here 


Hummingbird by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## red_jasper

^^ whoah... awesome capture! :applause:


----------



## blue_man100

^^
amazing pic! kay:


----------



## *GoldFish*

red_jasper said:


> ^^ whoah... awesome capture! :applause:





blue_man100 said:


> ^^
> amazing pic! kay:


Thank you.


----------



## AmstelBright

Please don't! by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## blue_man100

^^
nice!


----------



## MARIZALLON

Those are good shots.


----------



## MARIZALLON

thse are all awesome!


----------



## nikhilkk

thanks for appreciations.


----------



## daypicnic

Ya Hey I am Naina I am New Friend Nice Pic............ Damdama Lake


----------



## Prince Valium

jalley said:


> Soooooooooooooooooo Cute... My Sweet heart...



I like that one! is this the start of a DJing-career?


----------



## Prince Valium




----------



## Racing Green

I enjoy this thread and this is the first time I've posted pictures here. I consider my photography skills perhaps a little behind some others on the forum who post some quite spectacular photographs with better cameras; but thought I'd share Suffolk with you.

*Suffolk, England*


----------



## blue_man100

^^
cool!


----------



## blue_man100

I shot this picture at the Capitolio of Austin, Texas, USA


----------



## red_jasper




----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## alymariephotography

An amazing photography..i like it all


----------



## NietoDelJaguar

Washington D.C. by Nieto_Del_Jaguar, on Flickr​


----------



## AW-d

A very hungry feral pigeon in Finland.


----------



## helio santos

APRENDA A GANHAR DINHEIRO FÁCIL E RÁPIDO!!!
Como transformar seis reais em no mínimo seis mil reais!
Você é capaz, apenas faça funcionar! 
Eu encontrei esta mensagem em um site e decidi tentar. Pouco curioso por natureza, continuei lendo. Logo abaixo, o texto apresenta uma lista com 6 nomes com endereços. O texto propõe enviar pelo correio, R$ 1,00 para cada um dos 6 nomes com endereços declarados (investimento de R$ 6,00 e 6 selos). 
Depois de feito isto, o texto propõe colocar meu próprio nome na posição #6 da lista, eliminando o nome da posição #1, e enviar este artigo para pelo menos 200 fóruns ou newsgroups (existem dezenas de milhares). Nada mais, só isto é suficiente para você ganhar muito dinheiro. Assim depois de refletir sobre isto, e falando primeiro com algumas pessoas, cheguei à conclusão: "o que eu tenho a perder além de 6 selos e R$ 6,00 ?" 
Resolvi então tentar esta jogada. Afinal, numa ida ao cinema ou ao shopping, eu gasto mais que isso. Então mandei os R$6,00 para as pessoas da lista e enviei este artigo para 200 fóruns, conforme propõe este artigo. E olhem! Qual não foi minha SURPRESA! Já na semana seguinte comecei a receber dinheiro pelo correio! Eu fiquei chocado! Pensei que iria acabar logo, mas o dinheiro continuou chegando. Só na primeira semana recebi R$ 16,00, mais do que o dinheiro investido. Ao final da terceira semana eu já tinha recebido mais de R$1.000,00! Após 6 semanas já passavam de R$10.000,00 e continua chegando. Por isso estou entrando novamente na lista. Com certeza já gastei muito mais que isto na loteria e nunca ganhei nada!! 
É importante saber COMO funciona e PORQUE funciona... Garanto que se você seguir as diretrizes da maneira como é dita, logo começará a ganhar mais dinheiro do que você pensou ser possível fazendo algo tão fácil!) Amigos meus também fizeram e já estão se dando bem. 
ATENÇÃO: Leia toda esta mensagem cuidadosamente! (imprima e salve.) Imprima uma cópia deste artigo AGORA, assim você pode ler melhor as informações. Siga as instruções e veja o dinheiro entrar! SELECIONE todo o texto deste artigo, clicando o mouse no início do texto e arrastando-o até o final. Em seguida clique no menu Editar e Copiar. Abra seu processador de texto (Word ou outro) e clique no menu Editar e Colar. Salve o arquivo como .txt. 
LEMBRE-SE: Seu investimento é só R$ 6.00 (mais correio). É fácil, é lucrativo e Funciona!!! É imprescindível seguir todas as instruções corretamente. O funcionamento depende disto. ATENÇÃO POR FAVOR: Este programa permanece próspero por causa da honestidade e da integridade dos participantes. Por favor, siga corretamente as instruções, para que o programa continue sendo um sucesso. Agindo rápido e corretamente, em 20 a 60 dias mais de R$10.000,00 podem ser seus. Aqui estão os 4 passos fáceis para o sucesso: 
PASSO 1: Separe 6 meias folhas de papel e escreva em cada uma, o seguinte bilhete: "POR FAVOR, PONHA-ME EM SUA LISTA DE REMETENTES" colocando seu nome e endereço logo abaixo. Agora adquira 6 notas de R$ 1,00 e envolva cada uma em um dos bilhetes que você acabou de escrever. Em seguida, envolva cada um deles novamente com um papel escuro, para evitar que alguém veja a nota e viole o envelope, roubando o dinheiro. Então coloque cada um dentro de um envelope e lacre. A lista abaixo contém 6 nomes com endereços e você tem 6 envelopes lacrados. Você deve REMETER PELO CORREIO, um envelope para cada um dos nomes da lista. Faça isto, anotando corretamente o nome e o endereço nos envelopes, depositando em seguida no correio. 

#1) Luiz de Paula - Estrada da Canoa, 158 Bl.2 Apto. 110 Rio de Janeiro - RJ, CEP. 22610-210 
#2) Luisa Costa - R. Amazonas n. 80 apto. 602 - Pituba - Salvador-BA , CEP 41830-380
#3) Jailton Moreira - Caminho 23, n. 06 - Urbis - IV - Itabuna-Ba, CEP 45600.000
#4) Renato Gomes - Rua Itapé,182 - Jardim Montevidéu, Campo Grande-MS, CEP: 79035-120
#5) Edison Pontes Neto - Rua 18 n.94 apto. 800 Setor Oeste ed.Golden Gate- Goiânia-GO, CEP 74120-080
#6)helio santos leite –Rua paraíso n° 6 Vila nova de Portão Cep 42700-000 Lauro de Freitas Bahia
PASSO 2: Elimine o primeiro nome da lista (#1). Reordene a lista de 1 a 5, ou seja (2 torna-se1), (3 torna-se 2), etc.. Coloque o SEU nome e endereço como o sexto da lista. PASSO 3: Após feitas as alterações acima, POSTE este artigo em pelo menos 200 fóruns ou newsgroups. Você pode modificar o texto deste artigo, mas por favor, mantenha a integridade da mensagem. Isto é importante. LEMBRE-SE, quanto mais você mandar, mais dinheiro você ganhará! Você não ganhará muito postando como louco. A melhor maneira de postar é colocar como título, que fica visível para todos. Agora, poste seu artigo modificado (ou esse mesmo) e GANHE DINHEIRO FÁCIL 
Existem milhares de fóruns (newsgroups). Você só precisa de 200. Então mãos à obra LEMBRE-SE Toda vez que alguém agir como você, salvando esta mensagem, seguindo e executando corretamente todas as instruções, 6 pessoas estão sendo beneficiadas com R$ 1,00 cada e seu nome subirá na lista. Assim as listas multiplicam-se rapidamente e seu nome vai subindo até atingir a primeira posição. Desta forma quando seu nome alcançar a #1 posição, você já terá recebido milhares de reais em DINHEIRO VIVO! Lembre-se que você só investiu R$6.00. Envie agora os envelopes, suba o nome dos participantes da lista e adicione seu próprio nome na sexta posição da lista, poste-a nos fóruns e você está no negócio! 
-------- COMO POSTAR NOS NEWSGROUPS -------- 
Etapa 1) Copie e salve este artigo em seu editor de texto. (selecione o texto, clique em Editar e Copiar, abra seu editor de texto e clique em Editar e Colar, depois clique em Arquivo e Salvar como .txt) 
Etapa 2) Faça as devidas alterações neste artigo, incluindo seu nome na sexta posição da lista. 
Etapa 3) Salve novamente o arquivo. Clique em Editar e Selecionar tudo. Clique novamente em Editar e Copiar. 
Etapa 4) Abra seu navegador, Netscape, Internet Explorer ou algum outro qualquer e procure vários newsgroups(fóruns on-line, cadernos de mensagens, locais de conversa, discussões) e poste uma mensagem nova em cada MURAL ou ÁREA, ou algo similar. 
Etapa 5) Para postar entre nesses newsgroups. No campo destinado para digitar o texto ou mensagem a ser enviada para o newsgroups, clique com o botão direito do mouse. Em seguida clique em Colar. Como Assunto ou título, digite um nome que chame a atenção, como o meu, ou invente algo parecido. Clique em enviar e pronto, você acabou de enviar sua primeira mensagem! Parabéns... 
Etapa 6) Selecione outro newsgroups e repita o passo 5. Faça isso no mínimo para 200 newsgroups. **QUANTO MAIS MENSAGENS VOCÊ ENVIAR AOS NEWSGROUPS MAIS CHANCES VOCÊ TERÁ DE GANHAR MAIS DINHEIRO ** Pronto! Você logo começará a receber dinheiro pelo correio. 
Se você deseja ficar anônimo, você pode inventar um nome para usar na lista, contanto que o endereço esteja certo para que você receba o dinheiro. **CONFIRA SEU ENDEREÇO!!!. * * Agora vamos ver POR QUE rende tanto dinheiro: 
Fazendo uma análise bastante pessimista, vamos supor que de cada 200 postagens, apenas 5 dêem retorno. Assim das minhas 200 mensagens, receberei apenas R$5,00 referentes ao meu nome na #6 posição. Agora, cada uma das 5 pessoas que me enviaram R$1,00 postaram mais 200 mensagens cada uma. Se apenas 5 de cada 200 retornarem, receberei R$ 25,00 referentes ao meu nome na #5 posição. Agora, cada uma das 25 pessoas que me enviaram R$1,00 postaram mais 200 mensagens cada uma. Se apenas 5 de cada 200 retornarem, receberei R$ 125,00 referentes ao meu nome na #4 posição. LEMBRE-SE ! Estamos considerando um exemplo extremamente fraco. Agora, cada uma das 125 pessoas que me enviaram R$1,00 postaram mais 200 mensagens cada uma. Se apenas 5 de cada 200 retornarem, receberei R$ 625,00 referentes ao meu nome na #3 posição. Agora, cada uma das 625 pessoas que me enviaram R$1,00 postaram mais 200 mensagens cada uma. Se apenas 5 de cada 200 retornarem, receberei então R$ 3.125,00 referentes ao meu nome na #2 posição. Agora, cada uma das pessoas que me enviaram R$1,00 postaram mais 200 mensagens cada uma. Se apenas 5 de cada 200 retornarem, receberei nesta última fase R$ 15.625,00 referentes ao meu nome na #1 posição. INCRÍVEL! Com um investimento original de apenas R$6,00, cria-se uma oportunidade gigantesca. Estima-se que entre 20.000 e 50.000 novas pessoas se juntem à Internet todos os dias e vão para os chats e newsgroups. "O que são seis reais para tentar uma chance milionária que pode dar certo?" As chances são grandes quando milhões de pessoas honestas como você estão se juntando a esse grupo?? Lembre-se, a HONESTIDADE faz parte deste jogo. 
MANDE UM DÓLAR AO INVÉS DE UM REAL PARA OS ESTRANGEIROS


----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## alvse

My City by alvse, on Flickr


War Memorial by alvse, on Flickr


Eternal Duck by alvse, on Flickr


Narrows by alvse, on Flickr


The Park by alvse, on Flickr


Memorial by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## blue_man100

^^
wonderful camera and great pics kay:


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## ninyaaar

THE CALM WAVES OF MABILO BEACH


----------



## MattToronto




----------



## lophophora

this pic I have taken yesterday in Styria (Austria)!


----------



## up_mc

*Puerto Princesa Cathedral*
*Palawan*​


----------



## io_bg

Here are a few of my best:


----------



## Melbourneguy

A small stream near Melbourne Australia.

on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

^^Wonderful!


----------



## manhuelofspain

strand, 17ºC por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Moncofa playa por pretphoto, en Flickr
Moncofa beach. Mediterranean spain


----------



## manhuelofspain

playa; mediterranean Spain.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/javi_valenciaa/3537185202/" title="Nules playa por pretphoto, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2131/3537185202_ef5d0096df_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Nules playa"></a>

Nules playa por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## nikolapfc89

*Golubac castle on Danube
*


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## seem

*Mostar*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seem_on/7552030566/
BiH by seem_on, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## diegos79

L'altra curva di Diego Menna, su Flickr


----------



## nikhilkk

Go Ahead Eagles said:


>


nice shot


----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## nikhilkk

seem said:


> *Mostar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BiH by seem_on, on Flickr


Superb...:applause:


----------



## ninyaaar

Philippines

Kaibigan Falls, Ilocos, Philippines


KAPURPURAWAN ROCK FORMATION


BANGUI WINDMILLS


WHERE ELSE TO GO IN CEBU?


CEBU’S LARSIAN, A BBQ HAVEN!


ANOTHER VISIT TO KAWASAN FALLS


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## ninyaaar

A WONDER OF NATURE – PUERTO PRINCESA UNDERGROUND RIVER


----------



## *GoldFish*

las vegas by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## Thibxl

Val d'Hérens, Valais, Suisse, Août 2012 - Album


----------



## bakasaurus

Reawakened life shelters the silent dead..


----------



## OldBoy137

Waterfall on Mishoko river by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## ninyaaar

Bacolod, Talisay, Murcia & Silay: The Negros Occidental Adventure


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## jorden

*need suggestion*

the Sukhna Lake of Chandigarh has become an integral part of the city's architecture and tourism. The so called French Architect, Le Corbusier was against a lake in the city


----------



## WesleyL8

Sem título por WRSouza, no Flickr


Sem título por WRSouza, no Flickr


----------



## alvse

Untitled by alvse, on Flickr


Untitled by alvse, on Flickr


Untitled by alvse, on Flickr


Untitled by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright

Big blue tower by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## adamMa




----------



## red_jasper

adamMa said:


>


^^ cool capture :applause:


----------



## tigresstronic

mg: i liked!!


----------



## Marcanadian

YVR - YCC by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Dublin, Ireland by Marcanadian, on Flickr


YVR - YCC by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## bradwhey

photobucket


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Melbourneguy

Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## Marcanadian

30 St. Mary Axe and Audi by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Portland Lighthouse by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4

DSC_0256 by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4

Flowers 9 by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## Elyse

wynngd said:


> Here's my unforgettable Chapel in Yosemite Valley! Enjoy!


Wow! really great,I like Yosemite Valley.so beautiful:banana:


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## alvse

Eyes by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog

Florjan pri Gornjem Gradu by Kozorog, on Flickr


Florjan pri Gornjem Gradu by Kozorog, on Flickr


Florjan pri Gornjem Gradu by Kozorog, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Rostov-City by Phеnom, on Flickr

Light in the End by Phеnom, on Flickr

My First Teacher by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4

*Key West*


DSC_0654 by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


DSC_0489 by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


DSC_0278 by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## blazeminds

awesome pics MuddyZehbra32 have best pic lol :banana: :lol:


----------



## natali449

excellent photos dude... ...


----------



## alvse

Perth pano by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## ninyaaar

Morning Walk, Simple Life, & Going Back to City

If you would like to read the story & view more photos, click here: 

http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2012/09/hometown-love-morning-walk-simple-life.html


----------



## asadkhan

http://www.centplay.com/affiliate/promotion_1921/


----------



## eusimcity4

*Newest Uploads by me *


Dusty Water | Monument Valley by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Rock on the top | Monument Valley by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


2 Rocks and a road by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Road to where? | Monument Valley by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


High and High up on the peak... | Monument Valley by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## haux

Nice shots, eusimcity4! That's the area where I'm from. I grew up in a tiny town about 20 miles south of Monument Valley. You might have driven through it.

Here's a preview of a photo set I'll make for the new city I live in, West Palm Beach, Fla.


Villa del Lago Condominiums and Villa Lofts by raptoralex, on Flickr

I have to get out more and take lots more photos, but I think this city will be fun to show off.


----------



## john7788

edinburghguy said:


> some of my pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus some in b&w...




Those 3 photos are so nice, but I can not find the reason.


----------



## sonia585

BuffCity said:


>



I like this image very much.
Thanks for sharing this image.


----------



## OldBoy137

Bolshaya Sadovaya/Ostrovskogo by Phеnom, on Flickr

Musical Fountain by Phеnom, on Flickr

Rostov-on-Don embankment by Phеnom, on Flickr

Girls on the bench by Phеnom, on Flickr

Girls on the bench by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## nikhilkk




----------



## MPowell87

My son and Fiancee about a month ago!

Photos not working? hno:


----------



## mowjr88

Cool


----------



## ninyaaar




----------



## OldBoy137

Clover House & Milleium Apartment Block by Phеnom, on Flickr

Grass and leeves by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4

*Newest Upload - Mexico*


Mexico | México by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## TIB1218R

MAN A22 NL323F by TIB1218R, on Flickr
SMRT Buses, Singapore


----------



## ninyaaar




----------



## [email protected]

Huge Moscow panorama

SCROLL --->


View over Moscow from Vorobyovy Gory by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Cathedral by Phеnom, on Flickr

Cathedral by Phеnom, on Flickr

Budennovkiy/Moskovskaya by Phеnom, on Flickr

Central Market by Phеnom, on Flickr

Facade by Phеnom, on Flickr

Sovremennik by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4

*New Upload*


Mexico | México by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Temernki Bridge and river Temernik by Phеnom, on Flickr

Temernik River and Temernik Bridge by Phеnom, on Flickr

Railway and Temernik Bridge by Phеnom, on Flickr

Railway and Temernik Bridge by Phеnom, on Flickr

Business Complex Sheraton by Phеnom, on Flickr

Shaumyana street by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## MoreOrLess

Panorama from the Italian Dolomites...


----------



## OldBoy137

Sovetov Square by Phеnom, on Flickr

Sovetov Square by Phеnom, on Flickr

Sovetov Square by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## haux

Another preview photo from an upcoming photo thread I'll make on my new home, West Palm Beach, Fla.


Palm Harbor Marina by raptoralex, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Soviet District Administration by Phеnom, on Flickr

Leaves by Phеnom, on Flickr

Autumn by Phеnom, on Flickr

Pleven Park by Phеnom, on Flickr

P.S., some iPhone Photos

«Шоссе P254» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Яшка» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Карстовые поля на плато Лаго-Наки» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Плато Лаго-Наки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Marcanadian

Banff Wildlife by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

Taganrog Enbankment by Phеnom, on Flickr

Taganrog Enbankment by Phеnom, on Flickr

Taganrog Enbankment by Phеnom, on Flickr

Street by Phеnom, on Flickr

Flower by Phеnom, on Flickr

Flower by Phеnom, on Flickr

Coin by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## rehmatorakzai

pakistan


----------



## rehmatorakzai




----------



## Dr_Joe

..


----------



## manila_boy

[email protected]


----------



## manila_boy

hongkong


----------



## haux

Ack! Is your right leg shorter than your left left? Just kidding.


----------



## rodrigorc

This photo was taken on January 2, 2012 in Tatranská Lomnica, Presovsky, Slovakia, using a Camcorder Canon LEGRIA HF M36.


----------



## OldBoy137

Clouds by Phеnom, on Flickr

Clouds by Phеnom, on Flickr

Clouds by Phеnom, on Flickr

Window by Phеnom, on Flickr

Anton Chekhov monument by Phеnom, on Flickr

Gallery by Phеnom, on Flickr

Bridge by Phеnom, on Flickr

Bridge by Phеnom, on Flickr

Taganrog Sea Port by Phеnom, on Flickr

Taganrog Sea Port by Phеnom, on Flickr

Taganrog Sea Port by Phеnom, on Flickr

Azov Sea by Phеnom, on Flickr

Taganrog seaside by Phеnom, on Flickr

Taganrog seaside by Phеnom, on Flickr

Taganrog by Phеnom, on Flickr

Museum by Phеnom, on Flickr


----------



## ninyaaar




----------



## franklin067

Hey nice collection of pictures..


----------



## franklin067

Hey nice collection of pictures...


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## CasperCriss




----------



## CasperCriss

DSCF1140 por angelocristian93, no Flickr


----------



## alxrz




----------



## Alfa147

beautiful pictures


----------



## Vrius

Beautiful city, I love!


----------



## haux

Sunset and palm trees by raptoralex, on Flickr


----------



## ninyaaar

Northern Mindanao: No Plans, Just Adventures







story & more photos here: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2012/12/Northern-Mindanao-No-Plans-Just-Adventures.html


----------



## SaltlandUnited

*Bad Bentheim (2012)*


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## OldBoy137

«Хвоя» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## ninyaaar

Baler: Just Ride the Waves





Read it here: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2012/12/baler-just-ride-waves.html


----------



## Melbourneguy

Canon 7D. Sigma 18-250mm. Cropped.


----------



## henry.tanaka

El_Greco said:


>


nice shot !:banana:


----------



## Ranela11

Thnaks for sharing guys,some of these pictures are stunning!


----------



## Vaklston

*Valencia...*


----------



## Vaklston




----------



## ariel7515

009 - Parque de Salburua by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## Vagamundo.

Doves fly up! Leaf fall down. por Giraldo., en Flickr


----------



## oradude23

*Philippines - 2012*

Samal, Davao Province (2012)









Coral Garden, Samal, Davao Province (2012)









Source: My (oradude23) Photobucket account


----------



## oradude23

*Portugal - Sep 2012*



















Source: My (oradude23) Photobucket account
http://s485.beta.photobucket.com/


----------



## madhukarwd




----------



## madhukarwd




----------



## *GoldFish*




----------



## *GoldFish*




----------



## Tru0ngKhanh

This is the first time I see the rice in Vietnam

better for kids, Learning Express Toys,car seats,


----------



## [email protected]

A few photos from my recent trip to Myanmar...


U Bein Bridge at Sunset, Amarapura, Myanmar by JH_1982, on Flickr


View across the Central Plain of Bagan from Shwesandaw Paya by JH_1982, on Flickr


Young monks at Hsinbyume Paya, Mingun, Myanmar by JH_1982, on Flickr


Sunset at Inle Lake by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## madhukarwd

Rainy cloud motion


----------



## madhukarwd




----------



## harryc




----------



## ninyaaar

Baler: Surf and Play









More photos here: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2012/12/baler-surf-and-play.html


----------



## ninyaaar

Mt. Maculot: To My First Mountain







Read more about it here: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2012/12/mt-maculot-to-my-first-mountain.html


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## salam22

CS Servers COUNTER STRIKE BEST SERVERS!!!


----------



## UnHavrais

*London*


----------



## *GoldFish*

Long Beach, CA


----------



## harryc

Thatcher Woods - outside of Chicago


----------



## Lino

Venice


----------



## m10al

This is a photo that I took last summer in northern Sweden, after some googling I think it is lake Torneträsk at Lapland, Norrbotten County.


----------



## altmmar89

*Danzon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8365703511/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8365703209/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## madhukarwd

*Flowers*


----------



## SaltlandUnited

Sunset at Ypelo (12-01-2013)


----------



## Llukaa

Seagull










New world order


----------



## jimmycerf

Awesome!


----------



## SaltlandUnited

Tusveld (12-01-2013)


----------



## altmmar89

*Nightshots*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8365691999/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8366754336/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8366759430/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## importedfromserbia

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8381817287/in/photostream/


----------



## ninyaaar

Guimaras Island: On Turning 24





See more at: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2013/01/guimaras-island-on-turning-24.html


----------



## [email protected]

Sunset in Bagan by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname




----------



## SaltlandUnited

Delden (19-01-2013)


----------



## ngahuong

i want to sharring photos:


----------



## wiwatt

Photos of Hong Kong are amazing


----------



## b5254

ICC Hong Kong


----------



## up_mc

*Baguio City Snapshots*
*Camp John Hay*









*Old Diplomat Hotel*









*Wright Park*

















*The Mansion*









*Saint Louis University Campus*















_all photos taken using iphone4s
19-20 January 2013_


----------



## Manuilà

^^ :bow: :bow: :applause: 

Fantastic pictures.. 
I love this thread. I'm just also one of those fanatics who would like to know the exact equipment used every time I see a picture  
But you can't have everything, hehe.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ni3lS

Leesome, this is not a showcase. Please create your own thread if you want to showcase that many photos. This thread is for a couple of photos per post only. I'd say 1 or maybe 2. Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

A pic I took on sunday


A Snowy Purple Hour in London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg

Here's my latest one


A Short-lived Sunrise by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

_Sunset in Curitiba, Brazil | December 2012_


----------



## SaltlandUnited

Almelo (26-01-2013)


----------



## philbutler

*Paul Jules in paradise*

This is out son _Paul Jules_ at a farm not far from our village in Schweich, Germany. Taken one Fall afternoon with a small Samsung digital.


----------



## Valvejoodik

Was bored yesterday so took these


----------



## UmarPK

National Aquarium at Golden Sunset by UmarPK, on Flickr



Canton Sunset by UmarPK, on Flickr



Cranes by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK

Light Trail Runner by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Skyzofreniko




----------



## ChazTumbelaka

*Balikpapan, East Borneo - INDONESIA*


Kilang Pertamina Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Sunset at Balcony City by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balcony City by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balikpapan High Rise by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## teystoon

*Downtown Orlando, FL*


----------



## madhukarwd

UmarPK said:


> Light Trail Runner by UmarPK, on Flickr


Beautiful catch..


----------



## madhukarwd

*Moon Light at Night*


----------



## madhukarwd

*Just Clicked Photography*


----------



## madhukarwd

Beautiful Butterfly


----------



## MBarendse

why were you focussing on the trees behind? and flash? 

ugly pictures


----------



## PinkFloyd

I need to work on my photoshop skills. But anyway...


The Promised Land (statue), in Chapman Square by Nightsky Emperor, on Flickr


Downtown Portland, Oregon by Nightsky Emperor, on Flickr


Downtown Portland skyline by Nightsky Emperor, on Flickr


----------



## oradude23

*Lisbon*


----------



## oradude23

*Amalfi*


----------



## Vrooms

Gardens By the Bay Cloud Dome by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Taipei Eats










 Macau Window


----------



## Tandax

Mt Hunter 4442m from Kahiltna Glacier, Alaska



















http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...=3&o=6&_suid=13598590659760021524675987683095


----------



## V_etas

Donetsk. Ukraine.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/view/576408/


«Сонными аллеями.» на Яндекс.Фотках

Our world in the folling drop

«Хрупкость нашего мира» на Яндекс.Фотках

Phaselis. Turkey.

«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Что забыл художник» на Яндекс.Фотках

Pamukkale, Turkey

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/view/561294/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/view/561293/


----------



## palafox

*Dubai Creek escapade || Abra ride*

visit my blog: http://anthonythestrange.blogspot.com/2013/01/dubai-creek-escapade-abra-ride.html


----------



## palafox

*Dubai Old Souk street scene*

my blog: http://anthonythestrange.blogspot.com/2013/01/dubai-old-souk-street-scene.html


----------



## palafox

*A glimpse of the past || Inside Dubai Museum*

visit my blog: http://anthonythestrange.blogspot.com/2013/01/a-glimpse-of-past-inside-dubai-museum.html


----------



## Vrooms

*macau 2012*

Temple by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

palafox said:


> visit my blog: http://anthonythestrange.blogspot.com/2013/01/a-glimpse-of-past-inside-dubai-museum.html


Interesting museum! There was quite a lot to see and the ship-building section was especially impressive.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Cold icy underworld below Trondheim, Norway. Picture taken one and a half month ago.


----------



## Judazzz

Just some of the pictures I took in Cambodia during the last two months:






*More...*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Usually this thread is to post only 1 or 2 pics, not too many.


----------



## Judazzz

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Usually this thread is to post only 1 or 2 pics, not too many.


Aight, I didn't know that (didn't rtfm), but I changed it for you


----------



## UmarPK

The Moon through the branches by UmarPK, on Flickr


Moon is in 1st Quarter Phase.


----------



## UmarPK

Snowy Cedar Tree Leaf 2 by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Goswami

*Frame used for sizes 24" x 30" and larger*









*Forces of Nature, 1997*


----------



## V_etas

water collision


«Столкновение воды» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## MBarendse

Hate it or love it: Rotterdam in HDR

1. Rotterdam central station









2. Station Blijdorp









3. Erasmusbridge









4. 









5. 









6.









7.









8.









9. not HDR


----------



## *GoldFish*




----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore - 2013*

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## V_etas

Sunrise on the river Kalmius


----------



## eusimcity4




----------



## UmarPK

The Flag, The Crane (2) by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK

The Flag, The Crane by UmarPK, on Flickr


Looks like something out of a war scene...


----------



## Skyzofreniko

DSC_0152 por Skyzofreniko, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please edit those photos as well, by posting the credits. Thanks


----------



## Artemida

url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alena-estella/view/199379/]







[/url]
«Груша» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida

[url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alena-estella/view/200424/] «Дерево» на Яндекс.Фотках[/URL]


----------



## Artemida

[url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alena-estella/view/287318/] «Золотая осень» на Яндекс.Фотках[/URL]


----------



## API_LAS

Djima (Ain Benian) harbor, Algeria, North Africa


shades par aakid, sur Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited

Deventer (27-02-2013)


----------



## Artemida

*Сакура*


«Сакура» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## harryc

Keel house Tallmadge & Watson, 1907


----------



## Artemida

«Весна пришла» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [email protected]

View from the Main Tower @ Night, Frankfurt by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## UmarPK

Really nice shot Raptor, where did you take that shot from your apartment building, hotel, or what?


----------



## Vrooms

Phuket Thailand - 2012

Hiltons Peacock by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## lf4ever

Pale in the water


----------



## V_etas

Roads in our life. Donbass.


«Дороги нашей жизни» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Xtartrex

Wild flowers.


----------



## Goswami

Big Beautiful Frames









Beautiful frame with Sunflowers


----------



## Ain-Abessa

*Magic & Abstract Nature *

Very Nice Shots!!!


----------



## Ain-Abessa

*Sun behind Waterfall- Ain Abessa Algeria*

Cliquez ici pour charger la Photo Originale


----------



## Xtartrex

^^Looks like one lost its compass...north, south?


----------



## SaltlandUnited

*Kinderdijk (2013)*


----------



## ApoJapo

Lofoten in winter


Winter Fjord by Max J R, on Flickr


Norwegian King by Max J R, on Flickr


Fisherman's View by Max J R, on Flickr


Lofoten by Max J R, on Flickr


Break of Dawn by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*Miami Under Construction!*


CSC_2299 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_2300 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_2205 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

a pic i took last sunday


----------



## PinkFloyd

Broadway in downtown LA by Nightsky86, on Flickr


5th Street looking west in Downtown Los Angeles by Nightsky86, on Flickr


Pershing Square and Biltmore Hotel by Nightsky86, on Flickr


Arthur J, Will Memorial Fountain by Nightsky86, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Kremlin @ Night, Moscow by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## davidmark

MuddyZehbra32 said:


> here's a really funny picture of my friend kaitlyn.



Hahaha! This face is a Drug Addict.....


----------



## TurismoenPortugal

Porto, Portugal.


----------



## [email protected]

Alte Oper & Parktower, Frankfurt by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## UmarPK

Ceylon Orange Pekoe Tea by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## TurismoenPortugal

Streets of Oporto Portugal


----------



## OldBoy137

«Тузики» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Тузик» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Фотограф и модель» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Покраска» на Яндекс.Фотках

«На Москвовской» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Весна» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Ростов» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Три пса» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [email protected]

Skyper & Silver Tower, Frankfurt by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## palafox

the Clock tower, Deira, Dubai, UAE










________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Visit blog:
http://anthonythestrange.blogspot.ae/

Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonypopony/


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome shot [email protected]!


----------



## kellyjones112

*Maho Beach in St Marteen – Planes Landing Above Your Head*









I dream for this place…

LAX Airport Parking Washington National Airport Parking IAD parking


----------



## kellyjones112

*My old Awesome Pictures!!*









Maryland wood floors Weight loss Nutrition Virginia


























Commercial Cleaning Tysons Corner VA Commercial cleaning Virginia


----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## desiyogi




----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## Dakling

*flying on the wings of love*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dak-ling/view/643094/?page=0


----------



## singoone

St. Pauls in London


St Pauls reflection by singoone, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Long Bien bridge in B/W, Hanoi, Vietnam*


IMG_0137 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

IMG_0144 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Bai Tu Long bay - Quang Ninh province, Vietnam*


IMG_3005 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

IMG_2985 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

IMG_2946 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

IMG_2928 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## OldBoy137

«Пушкинская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Пушкинская, 210» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Движение по Нагибина» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Кафе на Пушкинской» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Дом на Станиславского» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Сказка» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Кот» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## E-L-E-O-S

Chicago Cultural Center - Chicago, Illinois. USA. 


Tiffany Glass Dome by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Old house. Petrich, Blagoevgrad Region. Bulgaria.


Old House in Petrich by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Rainbow's End. Niagara Falls, New York. USA.


Rainbow's end by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr




Church of the Covenant. Boston, Massachusetts. USA.



Boston by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Vieux-Montréal. Montreal, Quebec. Canada


Montreal by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Cinquantenaire Arch. Brussels. Belgium. 


Cinquantenaire Arch by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Fish at the Marina. Honolulu, O'ahu Island, Hawai'i. USA.


Honolulu, Hawaii by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Tokyo by night. Tokyo. Japan. 


View from Tokyo Tower by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr
​


----------



## tunggp

*Some pics of Duong Lam ancient village, Hanoi, Vietnam*


IMG_0275 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

IMG_0265 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

IMG_0261 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

IMG_0221 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

IMG_0108 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Another laterite gate by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Mong Phu communal house by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Mia (sugar-cane) pagoda by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited

'aan de Stegge' te Goor


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Autumn Colours by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Victoria Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Big blue S by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Dogmatic by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Make-up by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Skater by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Tank Top by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Rain Drops

beautiful photos


----------



## SaltlandUnited

Kasteel Twickel - Delden (Netherlands)


----------



## parksjdaniel

Here See: Cummins Falls State Park, Cookeville, Tennessee


----------



## E-L-E-O-S

*Some photos from Sioux City, Iowa and North Sioux City, South Dakota. *



Adult Book Corner by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Court of Justice by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Bridge spanning the Big Sioux River by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Historic 4th Street Buildings by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## tunggp

*Westlake panorama - Hanoi, Vietnam*


----------



## tunggp




----------



## tunggp

at night


----------



## oblak86

<br/><a style="background-color:transparent;font-size:12px;color:#000;font-weight:bold;font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;text-decoration:none;margin-top:-45px;margin-left:3px;z-index:9999;position:absolute;" href="http://www.auto-karta-hrvatske.com">Karta</a>


----------



## Skrapebook

Some of my pics from our visit to the island of Visingsö in the southern 
part of Lake Vättern in the northwestern part of Småland :cheers:




























Gränna seen from the west


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm Sweden - Salt Lake Mill 










Stig Claessons Park (also known as "home")


----------



## Skrapebook

Two photos taken by me on our national day here in Stockholm Sweden:


----------



## Skrapebook

The Stockholm Sunset


----------



## The_Animal

My latest wildlife stuff. 





































Camera/Lens: D300s/AF-S II 600mm f/4 D IF-ED. Yes, I just picked up the Nikon AF-S 600mm f/4 II D IF-ED...which has been a long coveted lens. It was considerably cheaper than the newer VR version and still works just as well.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ :lol: love the second last! There is a thread dedicated to this type of photos, check it out.  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430712&page=9


----------



## Aztecgoddess

*Guadalajara's archeology museum in mono...*

 Guadalajara en sus palacios by 

Hera Alexandros, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Two of Strandvägen (Stockholm Sweden) seen from the bridge to Djurgården taken by me


----------



## ramoj




----------



## MoreOrLess




----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm (Norrmalm & Gamla Stan)


----------



## Boyshow

*Rouen, France*










*Mika in Rouen*























































*Armada 2013*





































*Rouen city*


----------



## SaltlandUnited

*Molen 'de Haan' in Brouwershaven (2013)*


----------



## bozenBDJ

Kamboja/ Anang Adenansi Street Panorama by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Al-Jihad Mosque exterior middle part/from Jl. Cempaka and Jl. Cempaka ,Preview' by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Interesting building at Cempaka Besar street and Cempaka street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Benq

Taken last friday in Covadonga (Spain)


Asturias Vintage por [dbp], en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515




----------



## bozenBDJ

Jalan S. Parman by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Abandoned land near the Palm Hotel from the portico in front of it by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


----------



## Chris J

Llangollen Railway Station - Wales


Llangollen Railway Station by Chris Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## ariel7515




----------



## UjaiDidida

Supermoon


Moonscape by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

Kuala Lumpur at night


IMG_9403 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_9392 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_9391 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_9410 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_9409 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

At the park


----------



## ariel7515




----------



## tunggp

*My photos about the beauty of stalactites at Tien (Fairy) cave - Hoa Binh province, Vietnam*

Silver waterfall


Dong Tien stalactites (1) by tunggp, on Flickr


Dong Tien stalactites (9) by tunggp, on Flickr


Dong Tien stalactites (21) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Dancing girl


Dong Tien stalactites (16) by tunggp, on Flickr

Stone coral


Dong Tien stalactites (10) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Fairyland


Dong Tien stalactites (14) by tunggp, on Flickr


Dong Tien stalactites (12) by tunggp, on Flickr


Dong Tien stalactites (11) by tunggp, on Flickr


Dong Tien stalactites (18) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Fossil stream


Dong Tien stalactites (20) by tunggp, on Flickr



Dong Tien stalactites (19) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Freeze waterfall


Dong Tien stalactites (22) by tunggp, on Flickr


Dong Tien stalactites (23) by tunggp, on Flickr


Dong Tien stalactites (24) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Landscapes view from Tien cave*


Phu Lao landscape (1) by tunggp, on Flickr


Phu Lao landscape (2) by tunggp, on Flickr


Phu Lao landscape (3) by tunggp, on Flickr


Phu Lao landscape (4) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

The country scene


Phu Lao landscape (5) by tunggp, on Flickr


Phu Lao landscape (6) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## bozenBDJ

Government building near Sabilal Muhtadin Grand Mosque. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


the (fake?)canon near Sabilal Muhtadin Grand Mosque. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


More at >> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kstufox13/sets/72157634983560092/


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sidewalks near the main entrance to the Sabilal Muhtadin Mosque 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Festival Borneo 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


----------



## Lafo_Mamone

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dorado-Photography/388959894531279?ref=hl


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Office tower @ bpp city east Kalimantan Indonesia 

free image hosting


----------



## Madinatul Iman

@ Gran senyiur hotel bpp city east Kalimantan Indonesia

windows 7 screen shot


----------



## Madinatul Iman

The new benakutai hotel bpp city Indonesia

small screenshot utility


----------



## V_etas

Krasny Liman, Donetsk Region.


«Сказка озера» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## UjaiDidida

Wonderful!! :drool:



V_etas said:


> Kleban-Byk, Donetsk region.
> 
> 
> «Клебан-Бык» на Яндекс.Фотках





V_etas said:


> Krasny Liman, Donetsk Region.
> 
> 
> «Сказка озера» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Riq-10

Datcha de fortune by Amine Ih, on Flickr


Bab el oued le matin (Alger) by Amine Ih, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ




----------



## jcg96

Punta Morro Beach by jcg96, on Flickr


Seawalk by jcg96, on Flickr


Ensenada Sunset by jcg96, on Flickr


Untitled by jcg96, on Flickr​


----------



## jcg96

Downtown Los Angeles by jcg96, on Flickr


California Plaza by jcg96, on Flickr


Broadway Ave. by jcg96, on Flickr
​


----------



## manhuelofspain

Moncofa beach (Comunidad Valenciana State, SPAIN)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Moncofa beach. Spain.


----------



## [email protected]

Sunset @ Stockton Beach, Port Stephens by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## SandyH

Wow the Cliffs of Dover were amazing I even did not know that there is a sight out there so interesting, seems a bit surreal.


----------



## manhuelofspain

National Day of the *Valencia Community *(Spain). October 9.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## photolitherland

Zelionople, Pennsylvania


Falling Water in PA


Ohiopyle State Park


Pittsburgh


1830's Federal styled house in West Overton, Pennsylvania


Galveston, TX


----------



## 154alju

waow!!! that images as beautiful


----------



## photolitherland

^
Thanks, I didnt even realize SSC had a random photos section til right now. SSPs has kinda died as of late. So, I guess Ill post on here more often.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Jogjakarta City - Indonesia

*2.*

Jogjakarta - Indonesia by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jogjakarta - Indonesia by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jogjakarta - Indonesia by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jogjakarta - Indonesia by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Vakai

New York - pics i took with my phone while in Central Park


NY by VakaiDMV, on Flickr


NY2 by VakaiDMV, on Flickr


----------



## Þróndeimr

First proper snowing here in Trondheim, Norway. Photos i took this weekend.

Fourth storm in two weeks is closing the city.









Ilabekken, a small river running through parts of the city.


----------



## Chris J

2 Photo's from my Trip to Leeds
Also these 2 are my First attempt at HDR using Free software - Picturenaut 3.2 

Trinity Shopping Centre

Trinity Shopping Centre - Leeds by Chris Jeff, on Flickr

Corn Exchange - Leeds

Corn Exchange - Leeds by Chris Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## duckhangpro

so nice, i think someday i will post my picture


----------



## Lino

Aveiro (Portugal) from its canals and moliceiro boat


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Balikpapan city view Indonesia 

20mb image hosting


----------



## vale_en

*Porto's Lighthouse*










Taken by me, my website


----------



## makaveliv

*Bulgarian forest*


Bulgaria, Stara Mountain


----------



## Canadian Lover

Just Golgotha back from Amsterdam. I took some photos of the metro and tram. I will be uploading photos over the next few days http://metrorailroad.org/viewwiki.php?cid=13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basspuce

Thanks for sharing your pictures, it was wonderful to see them. Will post my own pic in a while, still choosing the best one in my hard drive.


----------



## *GoldFish*




----------



## jhung713

During my year long stay in Hong Kong


Chai Wan by jhung713, on Flickr


Sai Kung by jhung713, on Flickr


Density by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


The X by jhung713, on Flickr


Zig Zag by jhung713, on Flickr


Taking a Stroll by jhung713, on Flickr


Fa Yeun Street by jhung713, on Flickr


Crossing Mong Kok Road by jhung713, on Flickr


Argyle Street at Night by jhung713, on Flickr


Crossings by jhung713, on Flickr


There's No Escape by jhung713, on Flickr


Zigzags by jhung713, on Flickr


Pointing Down by jhung713, on Flickr


Breaking The Rules by jhung713, on Flickr


Run by jhung713, on Flickr


Eggs by jhung713, on Flickr


The Pose by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


What Goes Up Must Come Down by jhung713, on Flickr


The Cat Walk by jhung713, on Flickr


Mother Wasn't Pleased by jhung713, on Flickr


Race Day by jhung713, on Flickr


Stalls of Sham Shui Po by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


Leading the Way by jhung713, on Flickr


Looking Outside by jhung713, on Flickr


Order Up! by jhung713, on Flickr


First Train by jhung713, on Flickr


Look To Your Right by jhung713, on Flickr


The Pose by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


Real Life Never Stops by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^
Great eye and timing. Surely there must be one or two of those worthy of colour. Don't sell out entirely to some odd idea that street should be b&w..........


----------



## jhung713

Mr_kiwi_fruit,

I'd say it's more of a personal taste and keeping it consistent.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## jhung713

Korea (I'm currently working in Taean County, Chungnam Province)


* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr


Uihang by jhung713, on Flickr


Sunset at Baekhwa by jhung713, on Flickr


Sunset at Baekhwa by jhung713, on Flickr


Sunset at Baekhwa by jhung713, on Flickr


Sunset at Baekhwa by jhung713, on Flickr


Taean at Night by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## E-L-E-O-S

Chinatown by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Monkey Carousel by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Shrieking Gull by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Intense Pigeon by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Seagull Eye by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Pigeon by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Humming Bird by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Space Needle by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Seattle by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Fresh off the water by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Baltimore Harbor by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Baltimore skyline reflection by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Vocal seagull by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Reflections by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Exhausted squirrel by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Looking at me? by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Smashing Waves by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Dramatic Sea Lion by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Enjoying the night views from the hotel room by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Leaving Charlottesville at dusk by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Getting ready for Winter by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Walking through Bryan Hall by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Reflecting Pool by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Philadelphia City Hall by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## ananto hermawan

Selective Color


Selective Color by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Selective Color by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Selective Color by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Benteng Van den Bosch Ngawi by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Benteng Van den Bosch Ngawi by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## *GoldFish*




----------



## ruifo

Challenger 300 (LX-AVT) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Regen, pluie, pioggia... by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Chris J

First Street Development - Manchester by Chris Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Lua Cheia by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## nando.uy

La mujer que descendió de las nubes por El Nando, en Flickr


----------



## ninyaaar

Read the adventure here: Tarak Ridge, Mt. Mariveles: The One with the Beautiful Sunshine


----------



## ruifo

Travel by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

BRL by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Skyline seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Ni3lS

Lyon CBD Skyline at Blue Hour / Lyon, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nando.uy

ascendivm por El Nando, en Flickr


----------



## AW-d

*Sweden*


----------



## nando.uy

campo traviesos por El Nando, en Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble




----------



## Antagon




----------



## PinkFloyd

7th Street, Downtown LA by Nightsky Emperor, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

Bijenkorf Department Store Interior / Amsterdam, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Another moon:



Luna by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## upser

Odd Shape








By me.


----------



## ElMaldito86

Farola por Zeros86, en Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Castillo de Chapultepec by Ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Mariposas de Chapultepec by Ruifo


----------



## Antagon

Wien-Mitte, Vienna


----------



## Antagon

From a mystery/vintage mock-up session I had yesterday:

"A Momentary Lapse"


----------



## Antagon

"Oblique Stasis"


----------



## hugo31

misti arequipa por hugos31, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

There Will Be Light von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

Flicker by Ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Flicker by Ruifo


----------



## nando.uy

Tras muchos años, una gran puerta se abre por Nando.uy, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Shine a Light von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## AW-d

Firebugs (Pyrrhocoris apterus L.) are only one species of the red bugs (family Pyrrhocoridae) living in Lithuania.


----------



## IlhamBXT

*Before Dark at Malang,East Java - Indonesia 






*


----------



## ruifo

Ott Biological Preserve by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Missing a string by ruifo


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Malibu, California


----------



## Hager86

Страшные картинки


----------



## Hager86

nando.uy said:


> Sonríe, todo el mundo te ama (13) por El Nando, en Flickr


Ох какая красавица! :banana:
:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Warp Zone von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Hager86

The tanning room?


----------



## ruifo

Azul, Blue by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Óculos Escuros by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Spring in Mexico by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Bokeh by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Fly, bird, fly... by ruifo


----------



## harryc




----------



## Antagon




----------



## IlhamBXT

*Id like Silhoutte Photography :?








T2 Juanda Surabaya by IlhamBXT Photography​*


----------



## ruifo

Primavera en México / Spring in Mexico City by ruifo


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble




----------



## nando.uy

Gurí por Nando.uy, en Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Puerta, by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Bulb, by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Linhas Abstratas, by ruifo


----------



## bataxbond

Trolley @ Kualanamu Int'l Airport









Grand Aston City Hall Hotel Medan, North Sumatera


----------



## ruifo

B722 Lloyd Aero Boliviano (CBB/SLCB) by Ruifo


----------



## AW-d

*South Queensferry, Scotland*


----------



## Madinatul Iman

pic upload

Sent from my phablet


----------



## Madinatul Iman

img host

Sent from my phablet


----------



## Madinatul Iman

free image uploader

Sent from my phablet


----------



## ruifo

Blossom by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## photolitherland

DSC_8200 by photolitherland, on Flickr

DSC_8475 by photolitherland, on Flickr

DSC_5963 by photolitherland, on Flickr

DSC_3991 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## SPQR

Can you guys share the metadata?

ISO 800 165mm f/5.0 1/1400 sec taken with nikon d5100 55-300 lens.


----------



## SPQR

Okara B&W by RCA25, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Illimani, Bolivia by ruimc77, on Flickr
_Illimani - La Paz, Bolivia (6.438m / 21,122 ft)_


----------



## photolitherland

DSC_4067 by photolitherland, on Flickr

411556_10100225192619368_1288401534_o by photolitherland, on Flickr

DSC_0555 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Canimo a Coroico by ruimc77, on Flickr
_La Paz, Bolívia (2011)_


----------



## jhung713

* by jhung713, on Flickr

* by jhung713, on Flickr


* by jhung713, on Flickr

Taean's Sunset by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## IlhamBXT

Food Photography







\
Food Photography by Zulfiqo









Food Photography by Zulfiqo









Food Photography by Zulfiqo
​


----------



## ruifo

Popocatépetl by ruimc77, on Flickr
_Parque nacional Iztaccíhuatl-Popocatépetl - México_


----------



## ruifo

Popocatépetl by ruimc77, on Flickr
_Parque nacional Iztaccíhuatl-Popocatépetl - México_


----------



## ruifo

Chicago River by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Chicago Bean by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Haiti Beach by ruimc77, on Flickr
_Arcahaie, Haiti_


----------



## photolitherland

DSC_5711 by photolitherland, on Flickr

DSC_4269 by photolitherland, on Flickr

ar7 (1 of 1)-71 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Soledad by Tatito1, on Flickr​


.


----------



## ChazTumbelaka

*Indonesia Sunset*


Sunset Manado Tua Island by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## *ABR*

Blue dome by abe372, on Flickr

Esfahan museum of contemporary art by abe372, on Flickr

Ascending by abe372, on Flickr


----------



## RallyOz19

Marina Bay Sands by clavain1, on Flickr


----------



## photolitherland

I just got back from a week long trip to the East Coast, just started going through some photos, heres a few right now of the new World Trade Center. 

DSC_1208 by photolitherland, on Flickr

DSC_1596 by photolitherland, on Flickr

DSC_1166 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

More of my latest Stockholm pics


----------



## Renato Hugo

Some photos from Brazil 

Christ Redeemer and Pigeons 

JMJ Rio 2013 por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr

National Shrine of Aparecida

Basilica Nacional de Aparecida por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr

Building at Alphaville - Brazil

Curvas - Alphaville por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr

Pomerode

Casa em Pomerode por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr


----------



## IlhamBXT

Interior of Shopping Mall








Grand City Surabaya by IlhamBXT Photography








Grand City Surabaya by IlhamBXT Photography
​


----------



## BringMe

Groningen, The Netherlands.


----------



## ruifo

The "Azteca Calendar" - Piedra del Sol


La Piedra del Sol by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## darlasxm54

buffalo wings hmm


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Marília, Brazil*









SocramMap


----------



## ruifo

Griffin's Grill & Pub by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Michigan City Lighthouse by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

SkyscraperCity Chicago by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Inspiration Point by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Brightside

One Moment in Time by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Xtreminal

Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## io_bg

Sofia, Bulgaria


----------



## ruifo

\
Bicycle by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Pride by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Thirst for water by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Cadîr

I'd greatly appreciate if you write the location, before the picture.


----------



## [dx]

"Photographers on Mt. Pulag at sunset"
Location: Benguet, Philippines

At 2,922 meters above sea level, Mt. Pulag is the third tallest peak in the Philippines, and the highest point in the main island of Luzon. I took this photo late afternoon near the summit, just as a blanket of mist shrouded fellow photographers taking potos of the sunset on a nearby crest.


Photographers on Mt. Pulag at sunset by |d|e|x|, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Moster Truck by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Moster Truck & Alice in Chains by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Alice in Chains by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Alice in Chains by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Sunrise in a place on earth.

Sáng Long Hải by TomW712, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

"Dont step on the grass" said the sign.

Dont step on the grass..... by TomW712, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Council housing or we can call them future ghettos

DSCF2567[1] by TomW712, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Where the rich lives

DSCF2331 by TomW712, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Sunset, Süleymaniye Camii, Istanbul, Turkey von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## alvse

DSC02999 by alvse, on Flickr



DSC02534 by alvse, on Flickr


DSC02298 by alvse, on Flickr


DSC02260 by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Willis Tower (Sears Tower) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Rural Michigan by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Alice in Chains by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Under construction.


----------



## kalabaw

This is one of the photos I've taken that I am not afraid to share. =)


Gorgeous Ottawa by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Brightside

Park Life by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

East River (Bronx/Queens/Manhattan) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Aerial Photography by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Robr_07

[ The Human Factory ]


P1060296 por Robanks, en Flickr​


----------



## Co Co

Zillertalbahn, 03.06.2014.


----------



## curupau

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ruifo

Cielito de México by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Medieval Skyline by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## dc88

6/21/2014 Legazpi City, Albay,Philippines
























































shots by me


----------



## TheReconstructer




----------



## TheReconstructer

TheReconstructer said:


> *Reims Cathedral, France*


Sorry for the really big size, but hope you guys like it!


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108416416
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5285430


----------



## ruifo

Rio Douro by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Dom van Utrecht by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## [dx]

Made it to Flickr Explore at #169, June 26, 2014


Puerto Galera Dusk (Dec. 2012) by |d|e|x|, on Flickr


----------



## prisma

*Athens Greece, Autumn 2013*



(photo by prisma)


----------



## ruifo

Key by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Lock by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

MXN $ .20c + BRL R$ 1,00 by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

BRL R$ 1,00 by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*George Washington Bridge New York*

Standing on the ground looking up to the bridge









https://flic.kr/p/nYdbbn


----------



## jose l.

*George Washington Bridge NYC*









https://flic.kr/p/nYeziF


----------



## cinxxx

Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## *GoldFish*

Grand Canyon by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## JaswinderSingh

*GoldFish* said:


> Grand Canyon by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


I wish i could be there.


----------



## gotin

Here're some more photos I took recently


Contrast by angel.georgiev, on Flickr



Lighthouse by angel.georgiev, on Flickr


Balchik's beach by angel.georgiev, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Abstract Rain by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Versa by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Uptown Manhattan by ruimc77, on Flickr




Hudson River (Manhattan/New Jersey) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops

Co Co said:


> Zillertalbahn, 03.06.2014.


Very beautiful :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## melrocks50

Kinderdijk in The Netherlands.


----------



## ananto hermawan

BW Photos


----------



## ananto hermawan

Sarangan, East Java - Indonesia. Beautiful Place, Enjoyed Pleasure..


----------



## ruifo

Spotting a BIF by ruimc77, on Flickr



Contemplation by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

SocramMap


----------



## ruifo

*Chicago*



Chicago Navy Pier by ruimc77, on Flickr



Chicago Twist by ruimc77, on Flickr



Chicago River by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## tranphuong2206

my friends


----------



## Co Co

Shay ...


----------



## [email protected]

Westhafen @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Skyline seen from Main-Neckar-Brücke @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


----------



## oblak86

nice


----------



## ruifo

Reading by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Emi Ang

tranphuong2206 said:


> my friends


Oh I logged into facebook instead of ssc again.


----------



## photolitherland

Enormous trolley graveyard I found here in PA this weekend, there were hundreds of abandoned trolleys from the mid 1900's. It was spectacular and also incredibly sad. 


DSC_7449 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_7631-2 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_7438 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_7620-2 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## matt.perth

iphone 5s test by matt austen, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Great shots!


----------



## ruifo

Mexico City



Ángel Bike by ruimc77, on Flickr



Paseo de la Reforma by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Chicago


Chicago Bean by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## colleen88

Oh my gosh I dont know how to insert picture>hehehe maybe next time I will post my iphone photography


----------



## ruifo

Carretera Ajusco-Picacho by ruimc77, on Flickr



Carretera Ajusco-Picacho by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Parque Nacional Cumbres del Ajusco by ruimc77, on Flickr



Parque Nacional Cumbres del Ajusco by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## stewie1980

Friday morning in Liège, the most beautiful city in Belgium! 


Quai de l'Ourthe, Liège por Stewie1980, en Flickr


----------



## photolitherland

DSC_7839 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_7339 by photolitherland, on Flickr


DSC_1594 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## tobias




----------



## tedecom

following the birds...



by me


----------



## tobias

sky of Ukraine


----------



## ananto hermawan

Klayar Beach, Pacitan - Indonesia / August 01, 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

Tree...


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

Square in the center of Gália / Brazil









SocramMap


----------



## ruifo

Bombardier CRJ-900ER (reg. N132EV - cn 15219 - KATL/ATL) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Crop Irrigation Sprinkler by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

The Milky Way by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Georgia777

I have taken so many photos 
 
Batumi, New hotel named Hilton Batumi


----------



## Georgia777

Batumi, Rustaveli street, Soviet Era buildings, Dramatic theatre and New hotel Radisson


----------



## Georgia777

Batumi, Intourist Hotel


----------



## Georgia777

Tbilisi views (Georgia's biggest city and Capital) (country not state)


----------



## virgo1969

Lake under the clouds


----------



## imaginas

From Athens International Airport "Eleftherios Venizelos".All the photographies are mine.


----------



## ruifo

Nikon F75 and 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G by ruimc77, on Flickr




Nikon D810 and AF-S Nikkor 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ramoj

*Kadayawan Festival, Davao City, Filipinas
Gear: D90 + 18-200mm Sigma Lens OS
*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.











7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## ramoj

*Kadayawan Festival, Davao City, Filipinas
Gear: D90 + 18-200mm Sigma Lens OS - Part 2
*

11.









12.









13.










14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## ramoj

*Kadayawan Festival, Davao City, Filipinas
Gear: D90 + 18-200mm Sigma Lens OS Part 3
*

21.









22.









23.









24


----------



## rubydwivedi

*My hero*


----------



## ruifo

D810 and Sigma 105mm Macro by ruimc77, on Flickr



D5200 and Tamron 70-200mm by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Nikon F75 and 50mm f/1.8D by ruimc77, on Flickr




Fujifilm 200 x 24 by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Mister T.

My own versions of two world famous shots in Venice from my recent trip to the city:

View from Ponte di Rialto down Canal Grande:

http://500px.com/photo/80124441/pont...m=user_library

And the view from Ponte dell'Accademia with Santa Maria della Salute in the background:

http://500px.com/photo/79966559/cana...m=user_library

Enjoy and leave me a comment if you like.


----------



## tobias

Буча | Bucha


----------



## ruifo

Mundo en Puebla by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Colores de Puebla by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Biblioteca Palafoxiana by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad

_DSC0922 by Egypture_, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Downtown Philadelphia*


----------



## Vakai

*Union station, Washington DC*


----------



## JMGA196

*Quetzaltenango, the second largest city in Guatemala.*



VIKATOR said:


> Desde lejos.
> 
> DSC_0472 by nic0704, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0461 by nic0704, on Flickr






VIKATOR said:


> Y acá esta una más completa, la pregunta cuantos volcanes se ven en la foto?
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Santa Maria Panorama7 by nic0704, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr



Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr



Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## saqof

wow,,,


----------



## ruifo

Sleepy by ruimc77, on Flickr



in flight by ruimc77, on Flickr



The Look by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Hashee

My wife walking along the shore of Vlieland, isle in the Netherlands.
Taken with my (old) smartphone.


----------



## ruifo

*Ciudad de México, DF - México*

El DF by ruimc77, on Flickr




*São Paulo, SP - Brasil*

Sampa by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Night Skies by ruimc77, on Flickr




KORD by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## diehardbisdak

*Pics taken with Fujifilm HS35EXR uploaded on Flickr*


*all pics were taken in Macro / Aperture Priority / Auto ISO400 settings*


----------



## genom

ARTGENOM.COM


----------



## [email protected]

MyZeil Mall, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## Cargo Ready

Russian terrible, and it is one of the cities Ekaterinburg, winter


----------



## aan_mustafa

*JAKARTA MAIN CBD*
taken by my self, December 2014

DSC_0149 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku

Inside the National Library of Kosovo

Prishtina, Republic of Kosovo by Genti_B, on Flickr


Prishtina, Republic of Kosovo by Genti_B, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa

*SATRIO SHOPPING DISTRICT*
Jakarta, December 2014

DSC_0325a by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## Chae Yoon Lee

Hanok Village, Jeonju


----------



## othon2011

But did you love me? by rechever95, on Flickr


​


----------



## bataxbond

Paddling The Life


DSCF0333


Boat Man-0332


----------



## Saqib1

Kuala Lumpur skyline as seen from my apartment some 2 years ago 
Camera: Galaxy S II


----------



## dariogomez23

very nice photos, i ll be back soon to post something, cheers !


----------



## OakRidge




----------



## minhkien32

Cung cấp trà đen giá rẻ số lượng trà thái xanh Room [Bishojo Limited II] hồng trà cung cấp trà xanh thái nguyên giá rẻ nhất việt nam


----------



## alvse

Perth by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*São Paulo Metro, Brazil*


P9090009 by SocramMap, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## philmar




----------



## djmajah

Thành Công, Hanoi, Vietnam


----------



## djmajah

Some tranquil pics from my trip to Scotland.

Fettercairn, Scotland









Skye, Scotland


----------



## Slow Burn

*Taj Mahal, India*

By me
Taj Mahal, March 2012 by mdoran80, on Flickr


----------



## alvse

DSC00652 by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

P9110015 by SocramMap, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011

Small lizard


Lagartija común by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## HEREDIANO1

Prishtina, Republic of Kosovo by Genti_B, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

What's this??


----------



## ruifo

Periza by ruimc77, on Flickr



Camino by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Semillas by ruimc77, on Flickr



Zipp... by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited

Museumboerderij Wendezoele Delden by l-vandervegt, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

Ghent City Center at Blue Hour / Ghent, Belgium by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku

HEREDIANO1 said:


> Prishtina, Republic of Kosovo by Genti_B, on Flickr


What's this??[/QUOTE]


That's the floor inside the National Library of Kosovo and in the other picture is shown the ceiling! 


Prishtina, Republic of Kosovo by Genti_B, on Flickr


----------



## Alfadil Alnour

Beautiful and expressive images


----------



## Gizzan

*Frozen fence*


----------



## arreguingr

*"Columna del Aguila", Independence Monument, Celaya, Guanajuato, Mexico*


----------



## Ni3lS

Prague at Night by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Malbun, Liechtenstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## fragonorh




----------



## fragonorh




----------



## fragonorh




----------



## fragonorh




----------



## fragonorh




----------



## fragonorh




----------



## fragonorh




----------



## cinxxx

Devil's Town by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## altmmar89

*Chicago*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/15857396254/


----------



## cinxxx

HR_66 - Hotel Flanona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Direct

cool bunch of photos guys


----------



## 1196750

Great photos all, will join in when I reach 10!


----------



## ruifo

*Haiti*



Solèy Leve by ruimc77, on Flickr



Lannwit nan Aquin by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

*Haiti*



Jaden Diri by ruimc77, on Flickr



Timoun by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

Near Madeira, Portugal


----------



## Gizzan

Varberg, Sweden


----------



## philmar

Prague Castle and St. Charles Bridge statue silhouette - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Enjoying the view of Singapore's skyline from the Sands SkyPark Infinity Pool by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Shark and humans at Ripley's Aquarium of Canada - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Aftermath of a funeral ceremonial water buffalo sacrifice - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Gypsy Women. Photos by me. 1st woman looks more gypsy than the one below.


----------



## cinxxx

Lungern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011

A massage on the beach by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

arnoldjake said:


> im new here....i like this forum!!!!!....just mentioning.


 :cheers: Welcome to the forums. get ready to be Hooked :cheers:

Lovely pictures guys

the one from Singapore looks very special total clash or architectural styles 

*Oslo Opera House, Norway*

The Oslo opera house by Infernal elf, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011

Figuras


Créditos

​


----------



## SunnyWalks

*Gdansk, Poland*


----------



## arin1365

where are the pictures??!!!


----------



## arin1365

Wow! the third one is great!


----------



## Leongname

*University of Leuven*



















​


----------



## alvse

DSC01218 by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

SunCity Hotel Madiun - East Java, INDONESIA


SunCity Hotel Madiun by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


SunCity Hotel Madiun by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


SunCity Hotel Madiun by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

My view now


----------



## Leongname

*Manchester*





























​


----------



## Leongname

*Bradford National Media Museum*









​


----------



## othon2011

*Mapocho river - Santiago de Chile*
https://flic.kr/p/rT6jt7 ​


----------



## sdblackshade

*Malaysia*

Temple roof in Malaysia taken by me










http://travelbyyourside.blogspot.com


----------



## adiyon84

*Eye on London, London*
taken by me


----------



## ChErGi

Rome


----------



## ruifo

Sol y lluvia by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011

*Autumn is here - Santiago - Chile*


Gertrudiz Echeñique ​


----------



## ruifo

On 21-April-2015. Milky Way center, Sagittarius region.



Avril Lyrids douch la meteor by ruimc77, on Flickr




And the Milky Way:



Syèl lannwit Ayiti a by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011

*Pelicans on my head*


Créditos ​


----------



## evernikao

Hi You all lovely people..... Here I make my first collab ever on this thread.

*Taking the sun*


----------



## othon2011

*Paseantes - Parque Forestal - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## ninyaaar

*Aklan Memories*




Aklan Memories

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOwpTN1Kplg


----------



## Mr. Benq

Statue of Liberty II by Daniel Bratos, en Flickr


----------



## othon2011

*Trotting - Santiago de Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## OakRidge

Went on a walk today:

green by OakRidge, on Flickr
orange by OakRidge, on Flickr
poppy by OakRidge, on Flickr
puff by OakRidge, on Flickr
spikes by OakRidge, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Via Lactea by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Mama duck by ruifo, on Flickr



Baby ducks by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## TravelAddict

Hello everyone, i'm new member here and i love photography which features views of the mountains, lake and hill...


----------



## jjmlawa

I like these


----------



## ruifo

David & Goliath by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Night sky by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Córdoba, Argentina (2010)*












*In my house's garden - Quilmes, Argentina (2011)*


----------



## nando.uy

Palacio Díaz, Montevideo by Fernando Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## shahpoto

Haji Wadal Shah agriculture farm, Shujabad, Mirpurkhas, Sindh, Pakistan!


----------



## kiligoland

*The view from Kariakoo by me*


----------



## kiligoland

*FROM UPANGA WEST by me*


















































































​


----------



## ruifo

^^
Great shots from Tanzania!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected]

View from Gedimino Pilis @ Sunset, Vilnius, Lithuania by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## nando.uy

Montevideo, Uruguay


Y no vino ... by Fernando Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## Skinny007

http://i58.************/ixeazm.jpg

test


----------



## ruifo

29C Airport - Grindstone Air Harbor by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## WesleyL8

Sunset in Paranapiacaba - Santo André/SP/Brazil.

DSC_0301 by WRSouza, no Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Jenks County Park by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## sabahboy

WOW


----------



## shahpoto

Ibn e Qasim park, Clifton, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan!


----------



## sadesh

Hi All,

Nice images all, i like to share some of mine but it is not taking URL of my images so, Tel any one how to share..


----------



## arreguingr

sadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nice images all, i like to share some of mine but it is not taking URL of my images so, Tel any one how to share..


Hi, welcome, i think that you first must have at least 10 posts to upload photos to the forum...


----------



## cinxxx

Hallstatt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Chris J

sadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nice images all, i like to share some of mine but it is not taking URL of my images so, Tel any one how to share..


How to Post Photo's...


----------



## sadesh

arreguingr said:


> Hi, welcome, i think that you first must have at least 10 posts to upload photos to the forum...


Hi arreguingr,

Thank you for suggestion


----------



## ruifo

Piramide del Sol by ruifo, on Flickr



Piramide del Sol by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## luxurytravelvietnam

Hanoi, One pillar pagoda. i took this last january.


----------



## luxurytravelvietnam

OldBoy137 said:


> Selling flowers by Phеnom, on Flickr


nice one fella


----------



## Thomas_Long

nice


----------



## L.Lahtinen

Sunset. Lahti. Lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## L.Lahtinen

In love. Swans by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## L.Lahtinen

Mute Swan family on the lake Pikku-Vesku. (Finland) by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## kimhoo

Where did you take it?


----------



## L.Lahtinen

My latest upload. Finland.


Kloo-kloo-kloo...!!! Whooper Swans / Laulujoutsenet by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## ruifo

Nubes sobre México by ruifo, on Flickr



Ciudad de Panamá bajo la lluvia by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Iztaccihuatl Popocatepetl by ruifo, on Flickr



Izta-Popo Zoquiapan by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen

*Lahti, Finland, harbour*


Finnish Summer: Heavy Downpour by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## ruifo

How about a kiss? by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Nules beach (Castellón, Spain)*

subirimagenes


----------



## L.Lahtinen

*Lahti, Finland. *
*Photography is a dangerous hobby* 


Photography is a dangerous hobby (4) ) by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Sunset, Killarney National Park, Ireland by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## Torontonia

Not as good as the pictures I've seen on here, but here's my little contribution 

Link to full resolution picture: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/121449981


----------



## L.Lahtinen

In the evening sun... by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## Niiicolai

I've made this video myself of the Swedish island "Ven"


----------



## blue_man100

Chicago, USA


----------



## ruifo

After the blue moon by ruifo, on Flickr



As flores de plástico não morrem by ruifo, on Flickr



Fuego e humo by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*La Garapacha (Murcia, Spain)*


sube fotos


----------



## HJP

Tree Silhouette by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr

Tree Path by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr

Plants by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr

Bee by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## CityCam

Great


----------



## redcode

Hội An 9/8/2015 by [email protected]_DN, trên Flickr

_DSC6184 by [email protected]_DN, trên Flickr

_DSC6159 by [email protected]_DN, trên Flickr

_DSC6133 by [email protected]_DN, trên Flickr

_DSC6083 by [email protected]_DN, trên Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Madiun Regency - East Java, INDONESIA*


----------



## amirsol

Great shots!


----------



## PinPeat

My Photos

Morning Dew!! by Pin Peat, on Flickr

IMG_0381 by Pin Peat, on Flickr

Focus!! by Pin Peat, on Flickr

Santa Clarita, CA by Pin Peat, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Gaibiel (Castellón, Spain)*


subir fotos


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Nules beach (Castellón, Spain)*


imagen


----------



## [email protected]

Höchst and Schwanheim seen from Goetheturm @ Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## teles448

The Belém Ferry Terminal, in Lisbon:


----------



## ruifo

Aterrizando en el DF by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## SouthFLPictures

Great perspective of the Satrio Shopping District.


----------



## SouthFLPictures

I never get tired of seeing images of the Taj Mahal, India.


----------



## SouthFLPictures

*Sunrise Dania Beach Florida*


----------



## ruifo

Calaveras & Catrinas by ruifo, on Flickr



Catrinas by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Choice please...  

IMG_7727 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Sofia by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Castillo del Río (Aspe, Spain)*


sube fotos


----------



## STintn

Woo ! Beautifully captured ! May i know camera you have used ?


----------



## Cityfan81

nice pictures


----------



## thevitalsolutions

My photography...!


----------



## Calia

SouthFLPictures said:


> I never get tired of seeing images of the Taj Mahal, India.



me too, is like a mystery building


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Torres de Cotillas (Murcia, Spain)*


imag


----------



## Bob the Labourer

2012 when the Olympic torch came to the top of my road here in Thornton Heath.













































Taken September 2012


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kathisma Beach, Lefkada, Greece*









By me


----------



## ananto hermawan

Bokeh test...

bokeh by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

bokeh by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

bokeh by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## SouthFLPictures

*A Great Sunrise near the pier*

Yesterday I was fortunate to see this spectacular sunrise near the Dania Beach Pier.


----------



## Riq-10

Montreal Panorama by Amine Ih, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Baihuatan Park, Chengdu, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## dobrija

wow


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Chulilla (Valencia, Spain)*


subir imagenes


----------



## ananto hermawan

Spirit worker...


Akademi Perkeretaapian Indonesia di Madiun by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

*Ubajara National Park, Ceará - Brazil*



Ubajara by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

*Sete Cidades National Park, Piaui - Brazil*



Sete Cidades by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Ali Al Tomaihi

Rainy eveninig! by Ali Al Tomaihi, on Flickr


----------



## bfg1118

*New York City*



















*Norfolk, Va*





































*Virginia Beach*


----------



## TheSnapshotCafe

good one


----------



## Kevin Clicks

bfg1118 said:


> *New York City*


Nice photos


----------



## the man from k-town

Sevilla

la Giralda by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr

in the morning by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr

welcome to Seville by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr

1001 Nights by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr

horse kiss by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Light




Lamp light by ruifo, on Flickr




Light in the end of the tunnel by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Looking up on a foggy night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## victorthc

Some dogs...


----------



## Niiicolai

Beautiful video of Dubai ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awFvlWVJXMw


----------



## yiwant

Very creative.


----------



## Sharma109

*Toyota Fortuner Price In India*

I have Toyota Fortuner . I bought it from AutoPortal[dot]com . Toyota Fortuner has stylish features. Now Toyota Fortuner is available in 24.35 – 26.49 Lac .


----------



## ruifo

nice shots!


----------



## ruifo

La Luna sobre el AICM by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Aeromexico B787-8 [Buenos Aires/EZE => Mexico DF/MEX] - _29-30/Dec/2015_



Aeromexico B788 (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia, Spain*


subirimagenes


----------



## 900065

My photos from the past couple of days. We've had a bit of a cold/foggy spell here in Vancouver, but thankfully no snow yet. 

Rice Lake
Rice Lake 
Rice Lake
Rice Lake 
Seymour River 
Seymour River


----------



## ruifo

Cargolux B748F (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo

My Twin Sister



House at Pomerode - Brazil
Schmidt Haus by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Enxaimel. German Architecture in Brazil


Brazilian Jungle in São Paulo State


----------



## Lucifer786

Nice Photos.


----------



## Lucifer786

Hello!
Freinds iam new Here.
I take this Photo in My Village.
Please Tell me about this Photo.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Welcome to Prambanan Temple - Java Island, INDONESIA

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

prambanan Temple - Central Java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

_source: www.anantohermawan.blogspot.com_


----------



## bfg1118

Kevin Clicks said:


> Nice photos


Thank you!


----------



## 900065

Untitled by


----------



## pacific-nw

Desert outside of Dubai. Did you notice a little animal in the middle?


----------



## pacific-nw

Christmas tree in Dubai Mall


----------



## [email protected]

Cool Chicken, Heidelberg, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## DubaiDunk

Some nice pics of BK


----------



## Slovenec




----------



## Slovenec




----------



## Slovenec




----------



## [email protected]

Jesuitenkirche St. Michael, Munich, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain

subir fotos online Spain


----------



## othon2011

*Waiting*


044 by Ricardo Echeverría, en Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia --- Spain*


imag


----------



## kevito

Rosslyn Hotel, Downtown Los Angeles,CA #rosslynhotel #rosslynlofts #brickbuilding #bricks #historicdistrict #historicbuilding #beauxarts #beauxartsstyle tyle #orange #arquitectura by castillo503

Taken in Downtown Los Angeles


----------



## Lino

Santa Cruz Monastery, Coimbra, Portugal


----------



## othon2011

*Freedom



Viña del Mar - Chile
*​


----------



## Lino

drinking before the match in Porto, Portugal


----------



## El_Greco

More here, visit, comment -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1902629


----------



## ruifo

Belle Isle Park by ruifo, on Flickr



Aerial Detroit and Windsor by ruifo, on Flickr



Dowtown Detroit by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia --- Spain*


imagen


----------



## ruifo

*Albuquerque, NM - USA*

Albuquerque Sunrise by ruifo, on Flickr


*Salt Lake City, UT - USA*

Salt Lake City by ruifo, on Flickr


*Minneapolis, MN - USA*

Minneapolis Downtown by ruifo, on Flickr


*Detroit, MI - USA*

Detroit Rock City by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Fallas Festival (Valencia, Spain)*


subir fotos


----------



## [email protected]

Foro Romano @ Night, Rome, Italy by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## tennocho208

Part of my Iphone Photography series..

*Symmetry - Taipei 101*

Symmetry || Taipei 101 by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Moncofa beach, Spain 2009*


subefotos http://moncofaturisme.com/moncofa/web_php/index.php


----------



## [email protected]

Castel Sant’Angelo & Ponte Sant’Angelo @ Night, Rome, Italy by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## tennocho208

Perfect Cone || Mayon Volcano by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## ETSman

Taken with my Galaxy S5 (bad quality) )


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Cafe de las Horas, Valencia, Spain*


subir fotos


----------



## M60

See some photos from the Bohemian, indie heartland of Manchester.

Really interesting article on Manchester's Instagram movements from the City Council, local media and community groups. Interview with this week's photographer:

https://urbanitymcr.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/instagramchester-meet-manchesters-urban-photographers/


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Nules beach (Castellon -- Spain)*


imag


----------



## ruifo

Fontenelle Reservoir by ruifo, on Flickr



Wellsville Mountains by ruifo, on Flickr



Organ Mountain by ruifo, on Flickr



Holy Cow by ruifo, on Flickr



Albuquerque Horizon by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

Lanzarote, museum of César Manrique







































​


----------



## wob

Beautiful pictures


----------



## ERTAP

032 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

046 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

058 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## lashrasch

*Photos*

How do I post photos? my "post count" need to be 10 or greater. Does that mean I need to post random comments just to be able to post my photos?


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Corpus de Valencia, Spain*


subir fotos


----------



## imaginas

Barn swallow


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Hășdate (Gherla) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## Melbourneguy

A winter's day in Melbourne.


----------



## Vasthrash

SE VA LA LUZ by Valentín Sepúlveda, en Flickr​


----------



## Melbourneguy

Galahs having a morning feed in my local park.










Elderly couple enjoying a walk in winter.


----------



## John123

The beautiful Vancouver.


DSC01310-Pano by John, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Enjoy Jakarta - Indonesia*


Enjoy Jakarta by madiun foto, on Flickr

Enjoy Jakarta by madiun foto, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*THE WAVE - Bakrie Tower* Jakarta (2014)

picture share


----------



## Dito Roso

*STREETSCAPE - Jalan Thamrin* Jakarta (2010)


upload pic


----------



## Dito Roso

*STREETSCAPE - Jalan Jenderal Sudirman* Jakarta (2011)

upload pic


----------



## Dito Roso

*S.C.B.D.* Jakarta (2012)

upload pic


----------



## Dito Roso

*S.C.B.D.* Jakarta (2012)

upload pic


----------



## Dito Roso

*A Bar in Jakarta Old Town (Batavia)* (2010)

free image uploading


----------



## Dito Roso

*Tourist strolling around Jakarta Old Town (Batavia)* (2010)

free image uploading


----------



## Dito Roso

*URBAN DECAY* @ Jakarta Old Town (2010)

images


----------



## ruifo

Classic F2A 28mm F2.8 by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

rana by Patricio Reinoso, on FlickrBlumen by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Perro Triste by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

€5 by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Messeturm & Hammering Man, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

The Olt Defile by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Sunrise over Mexico by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Puebla, Mexico by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Mexico City by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## HJP

Valley View by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Vilnius



















More here -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1933862


----------



## dj4life

^^

Some great pictures of the lovely Lithuanian capital. Thank very much for sharing. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

ruifo said:


> €5 by ruifo, on Flickr


First time you got a paper money 5 euro?


----------



## ruifo

christos-greece said:


> First time you got a paper money 5 euro?


No, not at all. Why?


----------



## ERTAP

Kristianstad Sweden

lindo edificio by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## kingsleytailors

www image.prntscr.com/image/4770f7a0d75442fca41a2c0a6748ebcf.jpeg


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencian mussel* (Spain)

subir fotos a internet


----------



## iamtheSTIG

The view of Mount Hebog (Moel Hebog) from Cae Du in Beddgelert, Snowdonia National Park, Wales:

Instagram @izaaksabo


----------



## ruifo

Timoun sou plaj la by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Canal de Saint-Marc by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ekema

Roatan, Honduras --Starling


----------



## ekema

Sint Marteen


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Pinedo, Valencia (Spain)
*
subir foto


----------



## Buffaboy

Bird by Buffaboy, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó

*Santa Cruz - Bolivia*


----------



## ruifo

Felino by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Lemurs' Hug by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Regonello

Hi Leute,
wie ladet ihr die Bilder hoch? Man soll URL vom Bild eintippen, wo nehme ich das?


----------



## Buffaboy

61 foot tall rubber duck by Buffaboy, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Tortuga by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Gare de Liège-Guillemins, Liege, Belgium by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## Guajojó

Sunny day


----------



## Christena421




----------



## ruifo

Haitian Sunset by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Fireworks, Museumsuferfest, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## Torontonia

[/url]BW Budapest by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Torontonia

[/url]Nature at Work by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## siruguemaxime

Le meilleur moment de la journée by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Guajojó

Lechuza


----------



## Renato Hugo

*Pomerode *- State of Santa Catarina, Brazil


Pousada Rural Mundo Antigo by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime

Les Brotteaux by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime

De nombreux étages plus tard by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime

On vit pas dans le même Lyon by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Torontonia

[url=https://flic.kr/p/M7vb7z]Dusk over the Parliament Building by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## siruguemaxime

Vendredi dernier by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Battle Creek Tower by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Spider by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Fire by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## skif kresya

красиво!)))


----------



## ERTAP

Fungus

Mushroom by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Lonely Rider by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó

*Lonely bird*


----------



## ERTAP

seagulls by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Turn Right now....*
puncak sarangan - east java by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr


_location: Magetan City, East Java - Java Island. INDONESIA


nice view
nice place
nice panorama
nice vacation
nice holiday
nice traveller
nice fog
nice humble people _


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Hello traveller, Would you vacation here???*
Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr

_location: Magetan City, East Java - Java Island. INDONESIA


nice view
nice place
nice panorama
nice vacation
nice holiday
nice traveller
nice fog
nice humble people _


----------



## Buffaboy

Spider Eggs by Buffaboy, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas

*Lublin, Poland*


----------



## ruifo

Flames by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Adler Planetarium Skyline Walk by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Rainbow Beach Park by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

Autum Roses by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Ciudad de Guatemala by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Antigua Guatemala by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

Rose hip by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Gun Lake by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Bay Pointe Inn by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó

*Rose*


----------



## ERTAP

Moai by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## sietu

11 November - Independent Day in Poland, Bialystok

Photo Joanna Żemojda from Polish Radio Bialystok


----------



## ERTAP

rock by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

stones by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Latifundio




----------



## Quilmeño89

*Pirincho/Guira cuckoo (Guira guira) - Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires City, Argentina*


----------



## [email protected]

Catedral de Barcelona, Barcelona, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## tennocho208

Sharing my photo from train spotting at Nippori Station


Tokyo Express by George Qua, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Mediterranean, Moncofa, Spain.



sube fotos


----------



## keliautigera

*A gull in Berlin*


----------



## Guajojó

*Flamingos*


----------



## keliautigera

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## ruifo

Qantas B744 (LAX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Alaska Airlines B738 (LAX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

American B773 (LAX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

American A321 (LAX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

Ironhorse by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Pcity

Great pics


----------



## MK Tom

Landing at Manchester coming back from Atlanta.

Full gallery here: https://mkttransportphoto.smugmug.com/2016/November-2016/Atlanta-Georgia-USA-3-8


----------



## ruifo

Paseo de la Reforma by ruifo, on Flickr



Centro Histórico by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

Olympus by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

Sy Snootles by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

Praktica by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

Maintenance by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

jurassic photo by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

More -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967084


----------



## @theta

Lodaya Train from Solo, Indonesia entering it's final destination, Bandung, Indonesia.










More at Here


----------



## Guest

*Llanos orientales de Colombia, atardecer.*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Church Lourdes-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Cali-Colombia*









By Cámara Lúcida


----------



## Guest

*Barranquilla-Colombia*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C. *


----------



## Guest

*Monserrate-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Estación tren-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Colina Campestre-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Monteria-Colombia*


----------



## Guest

*Barranquilla-Colombia*


----------



## Guest

*Villavicencio-Colombia*


----------



## Guest

*Villavicencio-Meta*


----------



## Guest

*Villavicencio-Meta*


----------



## Guest

*Parque Salitre Mágico-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Metro-Medellín*


----------



## Guest

*Medellín*


----------



## Guest

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest

*Transvía-Medellín*


----------



## Guest

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Lord Darklord




----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Torontonia

*Brugge/Bruges*








[/url]Belfry by Night - Brugge/Bruges by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Torontonia

*Notre-Dame de Bruges*








[/url]Medieval Skyscraper - Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekerk, Brugge/Bruges by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Guest

*Planeta sorprendente*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Planeta sorprendente*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Planeta sorprende*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida salvaje*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Planeta sorprendente*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Planeta sorprendente*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida salvaje*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Planeta sorprendente*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida salvaje*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Vida salvaje*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*The_Swamp_Madagascar*









By Marsel Van Oosten


----------



## Guest

*Tigre siberiano,China*









By Marsel Van Oosten


----------



## Guest

*White_tailed_eagle_snow_storm*









By Marsel Van Oosten


----------



## Guest

*Wing_span_contest*









By Marsel Van Oosten


----------



## Guest

*Zambeze*









By Marsel Van Oosten


----------



## Guest

*Salar de Uyuni, la más grande del mundo*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Hermoso templo antiguo de Angkor Wat en Camboya, la atracción turística más famosa del país.*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*las Cinque Terre en Río Mayor, famoso por sus coloridas casas construidas en los acantilados pintorescos, junto al mar.*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

* Laguna Azul de Islandia, uno de los lugares más bellos del mundo.*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Palestina, su casa en ruinas después del ataque aéreo en Gaza el 15 de noviembre.*









By Suhaib Salem


----------



## Guest

*Cachorro sienta cadáver carbonizado de su madre, que murió en un incendio cerca Kyaukphyu, Birmania el 6 de noviembre.*









By MINZAYAR, Myanmar


----------



## Guest

*Los israelíes están tratando de ocultar de misiles en la sureña ciudad de Kiryat Malachi 15 de noviembre.*









By NIR ELIAS


----------



## Guest

*En una de las zonas más pobres de Medellín, Colombia, se estableció de 384 metros escalera mecánica, dividido en seis niveles a los residentes locales fue más fácil de moverse por el barrio.*









By FREDY BUILES


----------



## Guest

*Manifestante desnudo corre hacia el edificio del parlamento en Atenas durante una protesta contra la visita de Angela Merkel en la ciudad el 9 de octubre.*









By Juan Kolesidis


----------



## Guest

*Famosa casa, alrededor del cual creció la carretera, después de que los dueños de la casa se negó a salir el 22 de noviembre. Se decidió que la indemnización que se les ofrece es demasiado pequeño. Después de criar a sus propietarios salido todavía, y la casa fue demolida.*









By CHINA DAILY


----------



## Guest

*Teleprompter cierra EE.UU. El presidente Barack Obama durante su discurso en Columbus, Ohio, 21 de agosto.*









By KEVIN LAMARQUE


----------



## Guest

*Un niño con su madre en el balcón durante el festival Bisket en la antigua ciudad de Bhaktapur, cerca de Katmandú, 13 de abril. 9 días de festival que se celebra en el Año Nuevo nepalí.*









By Navesh Chitrakar


----------



## Guest

*Punk en una capa con la imagen de Aung San Suu Kyi fue a un concierto en el festival de invierno en el piano bar en Yangon, Birmania, 11 de abril.*









By SOE Zeya TUN


----------



## Guest

*Un hombre fotografía el transbordador espacial "Endeavour" en el centro de investigación en Inglewood, Los Angeles, 13 de octubre.*









By Rick Loomis


----------



## Guest

*De 18 años de edad, Yuri Kudryavtsev, Krasnoyarsk estudiante universitario coreográfico, se extiende a los libros de texto de inglés en Krasnoyarsk 4 de octubre. George y su compañera Marina Volkova preparando para la competencia semanal ballet profesional, el 85 aniversario de Yuri Grigorovich. La pareja - ganadores del Gran Premio del Teatro Mijailovski de San Petersburgo.*









By Ilya Naymushin


----------



## Guest

*El fotógrafo de Reuters Dzhozebu Etksaburu un puñetazo a un toro durante un día de fiesta en la plaza de toros en las fiestas de San Fermín en Pamplona 12 de julio. Etksaburu lesionado el codo derecho, pero siguieron disparando una celebración.*









By SUSANA VERA


----------



## Guest

*Bombero helicóptero llena los tanques de agua en el fondo de un humo espeso de un incendio forestal al oeste de la ciudad Pinedeyl en Wyoming el 16 de septiembre.*









By Jim Urquhart


----------



## Guest

*Los espectadores ver el modelo en la pasarela durante la presentación de Primavera / Verano 2013 Semana de la Moda en Nueva York el 12 de septiembre.*









By Andrew Burton


----------



## Guest

* Artista Peter Pavlensky, simpatizante del grupo «Riot coño» cosió la boca en señal de protesta contra su condena en San Petersburgo el 23 de julio*









By MAXIM ZMEYEV


----------



## Guest

*Niño judío impide fotografía palestino contra la policía acordonó el edificio en Hebrón. *









By Ammar Awad


----------



## Guest

*El actor Tom Cruise y su hija Suri pasa junto a un grupo de periodistas al salir del hotel en Nueva York el 17 de julio.*









By KEITH BEDFORD


----------



## Guest

*Agricultores bávaros transporte de ganado en un barco por el pintoresco lago Königssee octubre 3. Antes de la llegada del invierno, los agricultores tienen que transportar ganado de sus pastos alpinos en un valle estrecho, que sólo se puede llegar en barco.*









By MICHAEL DALDER


----------



## Guest

*Un hombre afgano sube una pared, cortando camino a una montaña en Kabul el 11 de mayo.*









By DANISH SIDDIQUI


----------



## Guest

*Maretta Perkins reza durante un servicio en memoria de las víctimas del incendio en una sala de cine en Aurora, Colorado, el 20 de julio.*









By Shannon Stapleton


----------



## Guest

*La mujer se ejecuta en la carretera durante un ataque aéreo Rubkona 23 de abril. Aviones sudaneses a cabo un ataque en el sur de Sudán, matando a tres personas cerca de la ciudad sureña de Bentiu.*









By Goran Tomasevic


----------



## Guest

*La banda se presenta en el camino en el vuelo de arroz para saludar a los agricultores cerca de la ciudad de Sinuiju Corea del Norte y la frontera con China el 6 de junio.*









By JACKY CHEN


----------



## Guest

*Delegados ante la presentación del 18 º Congreso Nacional del Partido Comunista de China en Beijing el 8 de noviembre.*









By JASON LEE


----------



## Guest

*Residentes cortadora al aire libre Nantszi aldea, donde viven más de 3.100 personas, y donde las leyes de Mao Zedong sobre la moral y el colectivismo siguen desempeñando un papel importante en la vida de la ciudad. Además de la vivienda libre, las fábricas de seguro médico, cupones de alimentos y trabajadores de la educación locales reciben alrededor de $ 400 al mes. Aquí Mao sigue siendo venerado.*









By JASON LEE


----------



## Guest

*Gabrielle Douglas de los Estados Unidos se encuentra en la barra de equilibrio durante la competición de gimnasia en los Juegos Olímpicos de Londres el 2 de agosto.*









By DYLAN MARTÍNEZ


----------



## Guest

*Cyrus y su cabra paseo Cocoa Fakroddin en un taxi en Nueva York el 7 de abril. Cocoa - una cabra de tres años alpino enano, que vive con su dueño en Summit, Nueva Jersey. A menudo se selecciona en pie Manhattan. Cyrus es en Cocoa, como persona. "No le gustaban las otras cabras y granja, le gusta la gente y la ciudad*









By ALLISON JOYCE


----------



## Guest

*Voto de las mujeres por el presidente de EE.UU. en un colegio electoral, construida en otro lugar, como un huracán de posleto Sandy rompió el apartado anterior, en Nueva York el 6 de noviembre.*









By LUCAS JACKSON


----------



## Guest

*Chen Guangcheng, un activista ciego derechos humanos y disidente chino, recientemente buscó asilo en los EE.UU., se entrevistó en Nueva York el 24 de mayo.*









By Shannon Stapleton


----------



## Guest

*Marines EE.UU. espera para abordar un helicóptero que despegaba en Afganistán el 15 de julio.*









By LUCAS JACKSON


----------



## Guest

*Polaco Lukasz Mamkzarts calienta antes del salto largo en los Juegos Paralímpicos de Londres el 3 de septiembre.*









By ANDREW WINNING


----------



## Guest

*Los participantes del festival en el este de Londres el 24 de junio.*









By OLIVIA HARRIS


----------



## Guest

*Los empleados del parlamento griego reemplazar bandera rota nuevo en Atenas el 18 de abril.*









By YANNIS Behrakis


----------



## Guest

*Deonte Mobley se mira en el espejo después de que su padre ha reducido su cerca de Goldsboro en Sanford, Florida, 3 de abril. Sanford - una pequeña ciudad de Florida, donde 28 años de edad, George Zimmerman disparó fatalmente a 17 años de Treyvona Martin en la noche del 26 de febrero, diciendo que había actuado en defensa propia.*









By LUCAS JACKSON


----------



## Guest

*Confetti oscurecido vista del escenario, donde Barack Obama celebra su reelección a la presidencia en Chicago el 7 de noviembre.*









By Philip Scott-Andrews


----------



## Guest

*De 43 años de edad, Juan Carlos Castaño, encendí el televisor en su habitación vacía esperando una decisión judicial sobre su deportación en Madrid el 28 de septiembre. El español, que llegó de su natal Colombia a España en 2000, dejó de pagar la hipoteca a finales de 2009, cuando se quedó sin trabajo.*









By SUSANA VERA


----------



## Guest

*Vista de la aldea Yavalapiti antes del ritual en honor de las personalidades más importantes de la tribu del mismo nombre en el estado de Mato Grosso el 12 de agosto.*









By UESLEI MARCELINO


----------



## Guest

*Depredador*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Depredador*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Ingenio*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Felicidad*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Paisaje*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Reflejo*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Creatividad*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Ingenio*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Habilidad*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Riesgo*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest

*Profundidad*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Lord Darklord

White-cheeked barbet:


----------



## Guest

*Ayuda humanitaria*









By Reuters 2010


----------



## Guest

*Alimento*









By Reuters 2010


----------



## Guest

*Protesta*









By Reuters 2010


----------



## Guest

*Gol*









By Reuters 2010


----------



## Guest

*Salvavidas*









By Reuters 2010


----------



## Guest

*Abuelos*









By Reuters 2010


----------



## Guest

*Cine*









By Reuters 2010


----------



## Guest

*Lenguaje universal*









By Reuters 2010


----------



## Guest

*Salto*









By Chase Jarvis


----------



## Guest

*Boda*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest

*Urgencia*









By Henrik-Knudsen


----------



## Guest

*Competencia*









By Simon-Plestenjak


----------



## Guest

*Posando*









By Steve-McCurry


----------



## Guest

*Brave*









By Testino-Tom-Brady


----------



## Guest

*City*









By Tom-Kan


----------



## Guest

*Llanos Orientales*









By Yeshenia Nuñez


----------



## Guest

*Caima*









By Yeshenia Nuñez


----------



## Guest

*Garzas*









By Yeshenia Nuñez


----------



## Guest

*Chiguiro*









By Yeshenia Nuñez


----------



## Guest

*Atardecer llanero*









By Yeshenia Nuñez


----------



## Guest

*Garzas*









By Yeshenia Nuñez


----------



## Guest

*Garzas*









By Yeshenia Nuñez


----------



## Guest

*Llanero*









By Yeshenia Nuñez


----------



## Guest

*Huella*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Bestia*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Menor al volante*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Sala*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Cansancio*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Veterania*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Veterano*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Veteranos*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Día de paga*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Salón de belleza*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Cansancio*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Ceremonia*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Matrimonio*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Familia*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Acicalar*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Patio trasero*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Choque*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Maquillar*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Fogata*









By Markus Jokela


----------



## Guest

*Medias*









By Matthieu Paley


----------



## Guest

*Helicoptero*









By Niclas Hammarstrom


----------



## Guest

*Posada*









By Niclas Hammarstrom


----------



## Guest

*Embarcación*









By Niclas Hammarstrom


----------



## Guest

*Rosa*









By Niclas Hammarstrom


----------



## Guest

*Hacinamiento*









By Noel Celis


----------



## Guest

*Refugiados*









By Santi Palacios


----------



## Guest

*Abandono*









By Sergey Ponomarev


----------



## Guest

*Refugiados*









By Sergey Ponomarev


----------



## Guest

*Casual*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*Barberia*









By Tomar Munita


----------



## Guest

*Habitación*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*Comunidad*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*Hogar*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*En la vía*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*Arraigo*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*Unidad*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*Jornalero*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*Barrio*









By Tomas Munita


----------



## Guest

*Cantidad*









By Uwe Weber


----------



## Guest

*Soldado*









By Co Rentmeester


----------



## Guest

*Desasosiego*









By David Burnett


----------



## Guest

*Infante*









By James Nachtwey


----------



## Guest

*Trabajo*









By Stephane Duroy


----------



## openminded1978

Color your life with street art...


----------



## Guest

*Estilo*









By Anthony Suau


----------



## Guest

*Estilo*









By Anthony Suau


----------



## Guest

*Estilo*









By Anthony Suau


----------



## Guest

*Estilo*









By Anthony Suau


----------



## Guest

*Fuerza*









By Anthony Suau


----------



## Guest

*Estilo*









By Anthony Suau


----------



## Guest

*Vital*









By Anthony Suau


----------



## Guest

*Perspectiva*









By Anthony Suau


----------



## Guest

*Pobreza*









By Dilip Mehta


----------



## Guest

*Incondicional*









By Dilip Mehta


----------



## Guest

*Puesto*









By Dilip Mehta


----------



## Guest

*Barrio*









By Ed Ou


----------



## Guest

*Volar*









By Gianni Giansanti


----------



## Guest

*Baile*









By Gianni Giansanti


----------



## Guest

*Sombra*









By Gianni Giansanti


----------



## Guest

*Pelotón*









By Gianni Giansanti


----------



## @theta

Somewhere in West Java, Indonesia...
Taken from Argo Parahyangan train (Bandung - Jakarta Gambir)


KA 21 Argo Parahyangan, Jembatan Cimeta by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## keliautigera




----------



## MK Tom

Took this in Macau last month. Full trip gallery here: https://mkttransportphoto.smugmug.com/2017/February-2017/Hong-Kong-Macau-15-20-February-2017-in-progress/


----------



## keliautigera




----------



## ERTAP

Black-headed gull by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## HJP

Green Road by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera

*Palvolgyi cave, Hungary*


----------



## ananto hermawan

Happy weekenddd & just click... Madiun City, East Java - Indonesia

enjoyed nongko ijo madiun by ananto hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## BARLACH

Aves inmorales by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Cabanyal. *Valencia, Spain*

subir fotos onlinecertificity.com


----------



## ERTAP

Swamp by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia, Spain*  Wine and food fair. Feria de vinos y alimentos.


imagencertificity.com


----------



## FABIO9700

_*My 10 months old dog, Bono.*_


----------



## OakRidge

Reach by OakRidge, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

on the street...

7 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia, Spain*

imagcertificity.com


----------



## ERTAP

Same flower by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia, Spain* Edificio ARCADE.

imagencertificity.com


----------



## Davidyoung07

Awesome click @wynngd


----------



## keliautigera

*Glasgow, Scotland*


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Serra (Valencia --- Spain)*


----------



## Oscar...

Chihuahua, Chihuahua, México











Telescope ETX-70AT


----------



## ruifo

*Solar Eclipse of 21-Aug-2017, as seen from Mexico City*


2017 Solar Eclipse @ Mexico City by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

*The Southern Cross constellation*



Cruzeiro do Sul by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Kirab Budaya DONGKRAK DONGKREK Madiun by ananto hermawan, di Flickr


----------



## Ford5

Nizhny Tagil,Ural


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Novelda / Alicante, Spain* 'Salinetes'


----------



## @theta

*Somewhere in West Java, Indonesia*


Tikungan Besar (Tiber) Padalarang by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## ruifo

*Port-Au-Prince, Haiti*


Port-Au-Prince, Ayiti by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Paterna, La Canyada (Valencia-- Spain)*


----------



## @theta

*sin α = opposite/hypotenuse*
Location : The Trans Luxury Hotel, Bandung, West Java, Indonesia


sin α = opposite/hypotenuse by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

a fly by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Mantis, Mantodea, Louva-a-Deus


Louva-a-Deus by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Y52h8Z]A Foggy Morning by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Nules (beach) / Castellón --- Spain*


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BESALU, ESPANA*



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## ruifo

Challenger's Fuel by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## PinkFloyd

Double rainbow, California by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg

I rarely get the chance to shoot the night sky but take advantage whenever possible. Here are a couple of photos I took last month

Connected by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr

Polaris by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## sztmbr

Łódź, Poland - collapsed crane.

1. 









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## nostalgy

A1-45 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

A1-44 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

A1-18 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

A1-22 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia

*Inside the Annenkirche, Vienna*

Baroque interior of the Annenkirche - Vienna by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

2017-677 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

2017-679 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

2017-690 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

2017-686 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*El Campello, Alicante, Spain* 2009


----------



## Torontonia

*Vienna, Austria*

Die Heidentürme - Stephansdom, Wien by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Supermoon Rising by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## manhuelofspain

*El Campello, Alicante, Spain.* My shot.


----------



## eyewearphoto

ajaaronjoe said:


>


I love this one.


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro city*

Dnipro_2017-11 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## @theta

Menoreh Train hauled by CC 203 98 11 JNG (General Electric U20C) leaving Semarang Poncol railway station
Semarang, Indonesia


CC 203 98 11 JNG - KA 149 Menoreh by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia


----------



## bridgeton




----------



## DammianBB

Hugo The Cat


----------



## ERTAP

Old fishing boat by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## maxcompose

*Illuminated Temple in Penang, Malaysia*

Illuminated Temple in Penang, Malaysia

Sony A6000 with Kit Lens
F9.0, 2.5sec, ISO100


----------



## ERTAP

Pyrrhula pyrrhula by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar

Szklarska Poręba, Poland.








Taken with Canon P with Jupiter 12 lens on redscale film.


----------



## manhuelofspain

2007, Benidorm


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, Museo de Bellas Artes. Spain


----------



## PaulJWood

Mine is a Subaru Forester 2008 for sale which i bought two days ago 








(you can check it here https://carfromjapan.com/cheap-used-subaru-forester-for-sale-year2008)


----------



## Leongname

*Lanzarote, Spain*









​


----------



## Leongname

*Lanzarote, Spain*









​


----------



## Leongname

*Lanzarote, Spain*









​


----------



## Leongname

*Lanzarote, Spain*









​


----------



## Leongname

*Poema del Mar Aquarium in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname

*Poema del Mar Aquarium in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname

*Poema del Mar Aquarium in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*


----------



## ploppalopp

Ship coming into Duluth port

20180109_120120 by ploppalopp, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Macisvenda -- Murcia, Spain*


----------



## ERTAP

OLD & DRY by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Meliana --- Valencia, Spain*


----------



## PaulJWood

This is my Mazda RX8 2004 for sale which i got from https://carfromjapan.com/cheap-used-mazda-rx-8-for-sale-year2004, it is my pride so thats might be the reason I like this picture


----------



## @theta

*Somewhere in West Java, Indonesia*



Melaju, mengikuti berputarnya roda waktu. by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## battenfobs

Bridgewater Canal Manchester


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3OblHMDmpo


----------



## ERTAP

DSC_0688 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## 1ajs

Rat River dam northern Manitoba canada highway 391


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia - Spain





17 febr.


----------



## Torontonia

*14th Century Houses in Oxford, Oxfordshire*

14th Century Oxford Houses - Cornmarket Street, Oxford by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

Kantarellen Åhus by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## battenfobs

Buckingham Palace London 360 Degrees 

Swipe/move device or move mouse.
View in app if on mobile device.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdYvCxQzkXs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gouveia




----------



## Torontonia

*Oxford, United Kingdom *

The Old Bodleian - Oxford by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## battenfobs

360 Degree London Westminister
Swipe/Move device - view in mobile app or separate browser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w01r9nfjjU


----------



## battenfobs

BigBen London 360 Degrees 

Swipe/Move device - view in mobile app or separate browser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8A5oc_MOIc


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia - Spain / 'Las Fallas'*


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia --- Las Fallas.


UNESCO intangible heritage


----------



## El_Greco

It was lovely long weekend in Bordeaux. The weather was unsettled to say the least, rain, sunshine, cloud, wind, repeat. Bought 7 bottles of wine. Drank lots of wine. Ate lots of good food. Etc.


----------



## 1ajs




----------



## ERTAP

Port of Åhus, Sweden by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia

Spring, Portugal


----------



## Melbourneguy

Melbourne Australia


----------



## Josedc

Louvre Museum, Paris 

IMG_3503 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Nules beach --- Castellon, Spain.

20mb image hosting
Manhuelofspain.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Río Turia , Bugarra (Valencia - Spain)

image sharing sites
Manhuelofspain


----------



## Azrain98

*KUALA LUMPUR*


Kuala Lumpur 2018 by Azrain DO, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia

*Royal Palace of Amsterdam*

Royal Palace of Amsterdam by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

*Chicago, IL - USA*


Chicago and Lake Michigan by ruifo, on Flickr


*******


*Detroit, MI - USA*


Aerial Detroit and Windsor by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Eslida, Spain


Foto manhuelofspain.


----------



## ruifo

São Paulo-Guarulhos International Airport (GRU/SBGR) - Brazil


American B773 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Cullera --- Spain*


Foto manhuelofspain.


----------



## Torontonia

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Where the Herengracht meets the Reguliersgracht by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Gaibiel -- Spain*


photo manhuelofspain.


----------



## ruifo

*21-Abr-2018 - MEX/MMMX*


*GRU-MEX*, LATAM Brasil/TAM B763

LATAM B763 (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

LATAM Brasil B773 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr


KLM B772 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Moncofa -- Spain*

screen shots
photo manhuelofspain.


----------



## ruifo

Hail


Granizo by ruifo, on Flickr


Hail by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## sammyjs99123

Can someone tell me where this is please. 
Austria?


----------



## ruifo

Zoo de Chapultepec (Mexico City)



Mono by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia

*House of Bartolotti, Amsterdam*

Huis Bartolotti op de Herengracht - Amsterdam, Nederland by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## vsadmin

Enoshima, Japan










btw do we all have to use Flickr or something? ummmm I don't have an account. 

Lee


----------



## ValdasTravelVideo

*Budapest, Hungary*


----------



## ruifo

Tortuga by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Lunch time by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## edson flaco

Narcissus statue in Acapulco bay


Acapulco muelle Narcis by Edson Santana, en Flickr


----------



## edson flaco

Dock in ruins in Acapulco Bay

corroido by Edson Santana, en Flickr


----------



## edson flaco

Acapulco Bay Pano

dff by Edson Santana, en Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar




----------



## herrrabarbar

fef1ea24ae350f624660b5a67b0af43d85e6 by Adam El, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc

Krakow, Poland

IMG_7258 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## C185445

Sorry about the bad quality. I won't get a new phone until late August (the one I want will be released in July) and I deleted my DSLR photos long ago but I want to post something, this is what I have :laugh:


Surroundings of my town, early June. All this will get yellowish due the summer heat pretty soon:


----------



## ruifo

Compass by ruifo, on Flickr




Solar Disk by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP

DSC_5112 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Ciudad de México by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87

Vara Blanca, Heredia, Costa Rica by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika

*Surabaya, Indonesia*
_Crossing Madura Strait_


A Magnificent Madura Strait (13) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## C185445

April 2018, near Rascafría town (Northern Madrid):


----------



## ERTAP

Hovdala by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

*Recife, PE - Brasil*



Recife, from Olinda by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## JoeOC

edson flaco said:


> Dock in ruins in Acapulco Bay


Beautiful Acapulco Bay, the best place to live.
I wish I will be there some time.


----------



## cicarra

Penang, Malaysia

View from top of the Penang Hill









On the beach of Batu Ferringhi, a resort town on the north tip of Penang









From my weekend trip to George Town and Batu Ferringhi on the Penang island. Taken with my phone (OnePlus 6)


----------



## Skur_S

Altai, South Siberia, Russia. Chike-Taman pass surroundings


















Yuri Skurydin, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Bejís (Castellón, Spain). My excursions in solitude, 2011.


----------



## ruifo

LATAM B763 (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87

Fitz Roy, Argentina


El Chaltén, Argentina by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika

*15 Temmuz Şehitler Köprüsü, İstanbul*

15 Temmuz Şehitler Köprüsü, Istanbul by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr

*Jembatan Suramadu, Surabaya*


Jembatan Suramadu, Surabaya by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Culla (Castellón- Spain)


----------



## manhuelofspain

Campello, Alicante, Spain.

free image upload


----------



## PangolinOne

Ashton Memorial HDR by Karl Davison, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

_Marjal del moro. _ Sagunto (Valencia, Spain)



picture upload postimage


----------



## ERTAP

SeaDog by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia

*Metekhi, Georgia*

The Town of Metekhi by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87

Autumn at Fitz Roy Mount, Argentinean Patagonia


El Chaltén, Argentina by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika

*Surabaya, Indonesia*
Al-Akbar National Grand Mosque


*Al-Akbar National Grand Mosque & Skyline Surabaya* by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Ojos by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

King's Lynn is situated just a few miles away from The Wash - a large estuary where 4 rivers meet, and sits in a flat and featureless East Anglian landscape, as such the town is windy and also wet. It did not disappoint - stepping out of the station a gust of wind nearly blew us away, while for the rest of the day we were plagued by on and off drizzle which made photography annoyingly difficult. Here's the last batch -

The most famous landmark of the town is the Medieval Trinity Guildhall. It was enlraged over the centuries - the bit with the huge windows and pointy roof is Medieval, the middle bit is Elizabethan and the left bit Victorian.



















Another striking landmark is The Custom's House, built in 1683. It has this strange New England feel about it.










Charles II. 










The riverside is characterised by these narrow alleyways flanked by very long and thin buildings, most of these were warehouses. King's Lynn even has a 15th century Hanseatic 'kontor'. As I was researching the town before our trip I found out that these long buildings belonged to merchants and were large personal estates, with housing quarters, offices, display rooms, warehouses and extensive yards all built in.










Clifton House is said to be the most beautiful townhouse in King's Lynn.



















The building on the left is a 15th century house called Valiant Sailor and was once a pub. It has a pretty massive overhang. The brown building in the backrgound is the Hanseatic 'kontor'.










Some tombstones to finish.


----------



## Leongname

*The Miradouro, Lisbon*









​


----------



## manhuelofspain

Nules playa / Nules beach. Spain.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, Spain (18/09/18)


----------



## Matthieu

*Random photos*

I'm the laziest bastard when it comes to edit my photos. I did some experiment for fun on some pics of mine.


1 Canada Square.










Torre Picasso










Théophile Gautier's monument in my city in a park.










Random flower










An open Super Guppy


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos, Matthieu :cheers:


----------



## Matthieu

I didn't see these thread and it seems more appropriate to share these pictures above. Merged the threads, and split the pictures for visibility, hope you won't mind.

Auschwitz










Auschwitz again, some guy there had a twisted sense of humour.










A tank in Ukraine (T-80)










Pripyat










A former ICBM launching site in Ukraine.


----------



## Leongname

*fun and action*



















​


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia. Silk Museum. Museo de la Seda.


----------



## Tillor87

*Mount Fitz Roy, Argentina*

Untitled_HDR2 by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

*Sunrise, Lisbon*


----------



## Leongname

*Seagull, Lisbon*


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## ERTAP

fungi by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

*the Big Giant. Liverpool*


----------



## Leongname

*the Big Giant II. Liverpool*


----------



## ruifo

Art and Colors by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname




----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto

*Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool Canning dock*









​


----------



## ERTAP

Åhus Sweden by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Matthieu

When you're bored


----------



## Leongname

*offshore wind farm, Liverpool*


----------



## inspire2

Sassolungo in the Dolomites, a refuge and related video:


----------



## inspire2

MauMau Peak in the Dolomites


----------



## Matthieu

Good music choice on the video (Vangelis, not so famous track from the Blade Runner soundtrack)


----------



## ruifo

*Tenejapa, Chiapas, México*
_Los Altos de Chiapas_



Tenejapa, Chiapas by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Beck bokeh by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Geese on flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Kew Beach boardwalk just after the lake fog dissipated - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Toronto island ferry passes between the flooded island and the city skyline by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Beach day.


how to upload photos to internet


----------



## Leongname

*Bakewell. Derbyshire, England.*


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby*



















​


----------



## Leongname

*The Great Globe at Durlston Country Park near Swanage, Dorset*





























​


----------



## 916646

Few random ones from me. First time poster!

Birmingham's new Centenary Square in the warm weather we had recently.




























& a stones throw outside of the city centre, taken from the recently finished 18 storey Lansdowne, showing Edgbaston and beyond

GREEN BRUM!


----------



## Rocky031

*Zadar, Croatia*










by me


----------



## Melbourneguy

Melbourne (August 2019)


----------



## manhuelofspain

Beach day.


----------



## Leongname

*Seven Poetas Sculptures - Andorra la Vella, Andorra*

















































​


----------



## Leongname

*Montserrat, Catalonia, Spain.*





























​


----------



## Melbourneguy

Second last day of winter.


----------



## Leongname

*Sirmione, Lake Garda, Italy*







































​


----------



## sunwear114

Leongname said:


> ​


This image make me feel hungry.
Thanks for the nice work.


----------



## Leongname

*Disney Magic, Liverpool*


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool*







































​


----------



## philmar

Etobicoke and the Lakeshore by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Streetcar in TTC Leslie Street Barn- Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Awaiting the sunrise over Lake Ontario - RC Harris Water Filtration Plant. Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Harvest moon by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Sunrise over Leuty lifeguard station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## manhuelofspain

Moncofa / Castellón, Spain.


Comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## philmar

Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia - Valencia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Winter red - Lake Ontario and Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Hemisfèric building - IMAX, 3D and special screenings in a large space inside the famous City of Arts and Sciences in Valencia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Streetcar in TTC Leslie Street Barn- Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Spider bokeh by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## ModarJayaAbadi

*Pacific Century Place | 209.3 m, *Sudirman Central Business District, Jakarta, Indonesia
_Headquarters of FWD Life and Citibank Indonesia_


----------



## ModarJayaAbadi

*Pasaraya Blok M *| West Building
Completed: 1996
A 7-storey building part of the Pasaraya/Sentraya complex in Blok M - a department store/shopping center in South Jakarta, capital of Indonesia. Formerly this building housed Indonesia’s first Seibu from 1996-1999, Pasaraya Grande - a luxury department store from 2000-2010, and Matahari - Indonesia’s mid-level department store from 2015-2017. Still owned by the same company (ALatief Corporation), however is now half-refurbished into a mixed-use development with office space on the shopping center’s upper levels (Gojek, an Indonesian digital company occupies the upper two levels of this building).


----------



## Lino

Heidelberg, February 2012


----------



## Lino

Prague, with Vltava river, rail bridge and imponent Vysehrad


----------



## Lino

Charles Bridge and Malá Strana


----------



## Lino

Coimbra, my home city, seen from the 14th century Clariss monastery









Sé Velha


----------



## Lino

Coimbra,


----------



## Lino

Tirana, Albania


----------



## poundei

__





😍 AdultPornRoll.com – links to the best free porn sites







adultpornroll.com


----------



## Shiraz99

*Hindu Kush, Chitral, Pakistan*










*Ayun, Chitral, Pakistan*


----------



## devauxcl

*Sao Paulo Metro/Subway.
Moema Station - Line 5 (Lilac).*


----------



## eagleheart1987

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQ6BMv]Safari Madikwe by Domien Bormans, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## top institution

I've put a lot of nice guitar photos in the one Music Video, check it out! And please tell me if the music and the photos are fine or not.


----------



## top institution

Here is also one of my favourite Sunset Videos: 






Pls check it out


----------



## top institution

eagleheart1987 said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQ6BMv]Safari Madikwe by Domien Bormans, on Flickr[/URL]


Very nice photo, please check also my Sunset Video from Croatia


----------



## top institution

devauxcl said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro/Subway.
> Moema Station - Line 5 (Lilac).*
> View attachment 64862


Very nice photo, please check also my Sunset Video from Croatia


----------



## top institution

Shiraz99 said:


> *Hindu Kush, Chitral, Pakistan*
> 
> View attachment 62951
> 
> 
> *Ayun, Chitral, Pakistan*
> 
> View attachment 62962


Very nice photo, please check also one of my favourite Sunset Video from Croatia


----------



## top institution

Lino said:


> Charles Bridge and Malá Strana
> View attachment 52518
> 
> 
> View attachment 52520


Very nice photo, please check also one of my favourite Sunset Video from Croatia


----------



## top institution

Lino said:


> Tirana, Albania
> View attachment 53497
> 
> 
> View attachment 53498


Very nice photo, please check also one of my favourite Sunset Video from Croatia


----------



## top institution

Castor_Game said:


> *My small village - REAL SITIO DE SAN ILDEFONSO - Segovia - Castile and Leon - Spain*
> 
> *Wikipedia_english
> 
> Municipality_spanish
> 
> granja2 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja1 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja3 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja4 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja5 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja6 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja7 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja8 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja9 by Casto_Game, en Flickr
> 
> granja11 by Casto_Game, en Flickr*


Very nice photo, please check also one of my favourite Sunset Video from Croatia


----------



## blue_man100

*I took these pictures in March 2020.
City of MONTERREY, in northern Mexico.
   *


----------



## ruifo

Penumbral Lunar Eclipse by ruifo, on Flickr

Penumbral Lunar Eclipse by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## blue_man100

^^
The first photo of the moon is amazing! 👏👏


----------



## Leongname

*Flint Foreshore, Wales, UK*


----------



## ruifo

Micro Bug by ruifo, on Flickr
Pseudosphinx Tetrio Caterpillar by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## damjan4ever

test


----------



## blue_man100

test approved


----------



## madannie

_This Way or That Way (1)? by Caroline Mitchell_

__

_This Way or That Way (2)? by Caroline Mitchell_


----------



## manhuelofspain

Nules and Moncofa. Spain.


----------



## Hehehbrahe

Inin







Parramatta, Sydney, Australia.


----------



## antanasg12345




----------



## ashr0077

mugley said:


> El Greco - I can see a little bit of Ansel Adams in those shots.
> 
> Since the B&W stuff is so well-represented here, here's one of mine...


wow amazing click I am very impressed I am a photographer by profession and I love your angle and I think photography depends on the angle if anyone has angle sense then he can make a good photographer


----------



## antandegis




----------



## Leongname




----------



## ruifo

What's most interesting?

*****
The NORTHERN skies
Plough, the Big Dipper by ruifo, on Flickr

*****
The SOUTHERN skies
Southern Cross, Coalsack Nebula and the Milky Way by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Pointers to Crux by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan

*Istanbul*


----------



## Hasan Turk

brilliant photos


----------



## marwen_

Awesome picture!


----------



## vx：tengwen798

H好图片，好素材


----------



## Leongname

*Night Rotterdam *





























​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## philmar

Sir Isaac Brock Bridge (Bathurst viaduct) by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Abandoned railway in the Don Valley by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Balmy Beach sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

When autumn rolls around and their leaves are lost these dawn redwoods, known as the Three Sisters, really stand out. by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## BvizioN




----------



## philmar

A November&#x27;s day at the beach in Canada by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Toronto sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Scarborough Bluffs reflection by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Sunset over the Gardiner Expressway by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

*in Rotterdam*




















​


----------



## philmar

Balmy Beach sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

tunnel vision by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

End of season by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

50 Shades of Beige by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Sunset over the Leuty and Toronto skyline - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## ElCygano

She's so beautiful  04.2019


----------



## ElCygano




----------



## philmar

View of the city from the rubble strewn tip of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Lake Ontario sunrise seeking - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Old Mill Bridge over the Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Fall colours of the Glen Stewart Ravine by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Leuty beauty at dawn by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Extending the breakwall near Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Nature&#x27;s ice scuptures in Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Toronto skyline sunset reflection by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Dusk falls over Lake Ontario at Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Cityview from the tree strewn shores of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Icy jetty at RC Harris Filtration plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## oceanenterprises

One of the best photo captured by a team member from _Ocean Enterprises _


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname

*A Coruña, *_City in Spain_


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## philmar

Sunrise lovers by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## philmar

View of the city from the rubble strewn tip of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Fall colours in Tommy Thompson Park - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Happy Latte struts the boardwalk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Skyline view from Olympic Island by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Surfing joy on Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Family fun in the fresh snow by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Early morning rowing - Marilyn Bell Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Cherry Street bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Java makes his opinion known by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Winter in Glen Stewart Ravine by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Sunrise watching by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SLASH_2

Khabarovsk 23.01.2021 





























Freedom S.Furgal, A.Navalny


----------



## ElCygano

I take this photo 2 days ago.


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## sztmbr

Polish snow 02.2021


----------



## philmar

winter is not enjoyed by all...I love it for photos...here's a few from my home town the last two weeks:
Sunrise over Lake Ontario at Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (185 million views), on Flickr

Cityview from Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (185 million views), on Flickr

Centre Island Pier in winter by Phil Marion (185 million views), on Flickr

After sunset - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (185 million views), on Flickr

Pre-dawn beauty at frozen Asbridges Bay by Phil Marion (185 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Tsurumi

*Saint Paul, Minnesota - *Statue of F. Scott Fitzgerald









_Source: personal photo taken in January 2020_


----------



## philmar

Before sunrise on Woodbine Beach...west of Leuty and south of Baffin Island by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr
Pancake ice on Kew Beach by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr
January at the beach in Canada by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr
by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr
Leuty after a fresh snowfall by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr
The beach seemed angry that day by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

*Poema del Mar Aquarium, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Spain*


----------



## philmar

Mud skyscrapers of Shibam, Yemen by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia, Spain*


----------



## Leongname

*Highclere Castle, Hampshire / Downton Abbey*


----------



## philmar

Incredible Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Schwebebahn 
Wuppertal Germany *


----------



## Leongname




----------



## Leongname




----------



## Tyrat

Germany - Bossee


----------



## Leongname

*Manchester, UK*


----------



## Leongname

*Fiddlers Ferry nuclear power plant in Warrington, Cheshire, in North West of England.*



*


































 *​


----------



## madannie

Fiddlers Ferry was a coal-fired power station (decommissioned in 2020), not a nuclear power station.

It loomed large in my life many years ago when I had to cycle past it twice a day when working in the area.


----------



## tupungato

La Granadella beach (Playa de la Granadella or Platja de la Granadella) in Xàbia, Spain

La Granadella beach by Marek S, on Flickr


----------



## battenfobs

North Wales


----------



## Leongname

Manchester UK 















































​


----------

